# Bloggers' Corner



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello! 

I invite and request all members of the Digit forum who maintain blogs to post about their latest entries here. Every blogger wants his blog to get noticed, so I thought why not start a thread dedicated to it, instead of seeing random spam cropping up all over the place with people advertising their blogs.

Yeah, I know there is already a thread out there - but this is completely different. This is only about posting about your blog entries, not just advertising any website. And you can post about all your entries. It is not limited to one post for one blog, it is one post for one blog entry.

*The submissions have to be technology related.* Please do not post links to entries about how you couldn't find your sock this morning! I am sure that would be highly entertaining too but we are only interested in things to do with technology (and saying that you did find a battery inside your sock does not make the post related to technology). 

I also request you not to use the 'Quick Reply' box. Use the 'Post Reply' button instead. This way, you can edit the title of your post to reflect the title of the blog entry you are posting about. There should be only one entry per post and no double posting please. Posts older then two weeks from today (i.e. before Wednesday 14 February 2007) are considered stale and we would appreciate fresh content. 

And do not be naive enough to post the whole thing here. No one would want to visit your blog when they can read the whole article without firing up another web page. Post only an excerpt from your blog, something that is interesting enough to grab attention. And avoid posting any image(s). We'll see them on your blog anyway.

Thank you for listening to my rambling and get posting!


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

Edit:
----sniped------
that is what you write, right!
Ah! ok! did not read properly my apologies....don't have the patience to read anything that is not bulleted....


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry for deviating from the topic
Does anyone here use Yahoo360


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)

_Kyon mere thread ki watt laga rahe ho bhaai!_

Both the posts are off-topic.

@hailgautam





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The submissions have to be technology related.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

yahoo 360.. sometimes.. it's better than orkut.. though.

Check out blog.koolbluez.com


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Oops... well... there is some tech stuff in blog.koolbluez.com. A well-tried start


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)

Here I am trying to help people spread the word about their blogs and no one seems to be interested. :grumpy:


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

i was interested but you boo boo-ed me out....


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, we want the technology stuff.


----------



## ahref (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, this is my blog entry, although it is 8 days old, but relevant.
Tools Needed for Affiliate Marketing


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's mine:
The Windows Vista post...
Gaming on the new graphics card was just secondary, the main reason being watching HD movies in all their glory. There was however, another important reason for the purchase, that of installing Microsoft's new OS, Windows Vista....
*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/02/windows-vista-post.html


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2007)

A thoroughly opinionated post, if I may say so. 

If you like Vista, better avoid that post.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ Well I wanted to show the opinion of the general non-techie crowd towards Vista. Even they weren't wowed by the OS...


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 1, 2007)

Aryayush:"Kyon mere thread ki watt laga rahe ho bhaai! "
ROFL
thanx for the thread..
www.techlivez.com
a technology blog..updated almost daily.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2007)

You are not supposed to advertise your blog, but point us to specific entries.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 1, 2007)

ok here goes ...the main thing..
The summary of my latest three posts.

AMD reveils Teraflop in a BOX in in San Francisco today.
The BOX runs runs Windows XP Professional on an AMD-
Opteron dual-core processor combined with two AMD R600 Stream processors.
Now AMD has Clearly left behind its major rival
INTEL in Teraflop computing,as Intel need another
five years to fully developed its 80 core chip to make
it available for consumers.
link:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/teraflop-computing-by-amd.html

TUL corporation today unveils its X1950 SCS3,
the hight performace noiseless graphic card which
stands out from the rest.TUL corporation has partnership
with Arctic cooling solution to provide us with a
silence wonder.
link:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/power-colour-unveils-x1950-pro-silence.html

AMD(Advanced Micro Devices) has launched a new chipset which
supports a unique feature of supporting large screen television
and monitors.
The AMD series 690 chipset is combination of the AMD's
CPU technology and the ATI's Radeon's X1250 GPU(graphics-
processing unit)
link:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/amds-series-690-chipset-to-challenge.html


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 6, 2007)

he he 
where are the other bloggers on the digit forum..
Aryayush has started such a nice thread for bloggers..
anyways i ll continue with for what this thread meant to be..

here goes latest :
Google's switch .

Now this is something google type ..
Google is Googling around everywhere..from office to softdrinks(GULP)..and
now Cellphone market.
Google and Samsung are rumored to be building the phone, codenamed "Switch".The cellphone will be of Blackberry type..
source here:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/google-mobile-phone-codenamed-switch.html

INTEL's CLASSMATE.
Intel is currently developing a laptop specially designed for the
school going kids which falls in age group 7-18 .
It has mobile x86 processor and is designed to run Windows or Linux.
Intel's Classmate PC is compatible with a broad segmentt of standard PC software available.

Features:

    * 900 Mhz Intel Mobile processor.
    * 256 MB of RAM.
    * a seven inch LCDwith resolution of 800x480.
    * six-cell battery that provides approximately four hours of uptime when fully charged.
    * It uses a 1GB NAND flash drive for storage.
    * Built-in Ethernet and 802.11G wireless hardware.

source:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/intels-lappy-for-kids.html


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool! This is the kind of posts we want - goobimama's and yours.

I see Milind had updated the Vista post a bit.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2007)

it's in my sig. My blog is not much techie it's more like a real weblog, to inform everyone whats going on in my life.

The only thing techie i wrote was the K750i tutorial


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 7, 2007)

Must see :

Mind reader gadget which can read human mind has been developed..
based on MRI 71 % success in results:
source:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/mind-reader-by-germans.html

Also a small hardisk by fujitsu reviewed 
Features:
SATA 3.0
only 2.5 inchs
source:*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/fujitsus-mhw2160bj-sata-30-hdd.html


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 7, 2007)

Summary of my blog posts-

*Microsoft looks for better way to search the Net*


REDMOND, Wash.–Internet searching was at the forefront of the technologies that Microsoft displayed on Tuesday at an event intended to showcase the company’s research prowess.
 Despite a lack of visible progress in catching up with Google, the leader in Internet search engines, Microsoft says it still believes that it will eventually turn the tables by improving the quality of its search results and by changing the way computer users search.
*techtoday.110mb.com/?p=33



*Windows Live Search Gadget*

Microsoft has released a new gadget for Windows Vista sidebar which helps users to search easily without loading the search page in the browser.
*farm1.static.flickr.com/154/413262992_7c4c71b2b2_m.jpg

*techtoday.110mb.com/?p=29\

*Windows Vista Review*
*This entry is the one which one me the first prize in Merawindows vista tutorial contest,so all must read it.-*
Microsoft and the testers have really worked hard to build the latest version of Windows Vista. Vista has gone through the testing period for almost 4 years and has emerged as a winner. More than 1 billion people who use the previous Windows versions, Windows Vista will be a revolution for them. 
*farm1.static.flickr.com/180/413226242_acefa89fff.jpg

**techtoday.110mb.com/?page_id=26*


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine is *deepakkrishnansblog.blogspot.com
It contains some collected articles and news items about viruses and upcoming technologies... As I am in my XIIth and my exams are going on, I have not been able to ujpdate it since the past few months......


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2007)

Please do not give links to just the blog, but specific entries. And few month old entries won't do either. 

Ankur Mittal, I am reading your Vista review right now.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Ankur: Are you using Aero glass? Cause I'm not seeing the transparency in those screenshots like I'm seeing them on my desktop. Also, your Windows flip is  pretty much the old windows flip (alt+tab works in xp too btw). Flip3D on the other hand is quite more visual. Advice: 

Get a graphics card and see some Wow (if that's what they call it nowadays)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2007)

And please change the title to 'Windows Vista Advertisement' if possible. Makes it a little more accurate.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 7, 2007)

Gud work ankur mittal.
__________
can't wait to tell u about the latest reasearch showcased
by microsoft in a techfest in Redmond,washington.

Amazing technology have been showcased today at Redmon..
Microsoft Corp. researchers have come up with a possible solution to one of the most troublesome challenges facing humankind: That guy in the apartment next door who plays his favorite Def Leppard album at all hours of the night..
this and lot more...
here :*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/techfest-microsoft-latest-reserch-and.html
A short review by me..

originals here:
*seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/306363_msfttechfest07.html
*www.signonsandiego.com/news/tech/20070306-1622-microsoft-techfest.html


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool post, this one.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 7, 2007)

Gud post shud be appreciated with reps ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey I found @shashank blog with some gud stuff..keep going dude


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2007)

March 08, 2007: The day Firefox broke my heart...

I have had this great admiration for firefox and its security. Recommended it to all my friends, family and even enemies (not really, I left enemies with IE). I praised its security to the skies. And now, it has done what I would never have expected it to do. It showed ALL my passwords to a wizardist friend of mine......
*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/03/march-08-2007-day-firefox-broke-my.html

[FYI, my blog is not really a tech blog, very rare to have something techie on there...]


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

[That is untrue. At least one in every five entries is related to technology...]


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 8, 2007)

*Really cool written by me so must read and post your comments*

*Microsoft Office 2007 review*

*farm1.static.flickr.com/168/414245279_e57eb25e4a_o.jpg
_Overview_
Microsoft Office 2007 is much bigger than the previous version of this suite. With this new version of Microsoft Office 2007, Microsoft has changed the old familiar MS Office interface. In the place of the, toolbars, ‘the side of the window Task Pane’, ‘drop down menus’ and many other old interface, the new famous Ribbon has been introduced which Stretches across the top of the new Microsoft office suite. The Ribbon divides different features into different categories which, the Microsoft hopes that this will make Microsoft office 2007 more productive and easier for the users to find the tools that were earlier hidden behind the various different menus.

*techtoday.110mb.com/?page_id=34


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

What! Office does not have any emotional attachment to the user!!! 

Vista has, why not Office?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2007)

> And please change the title to 'Windows Vista Advertisement' if possible. Makes it a little more accurate.


 
Not logical


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 8, 2007)

ya i was also thinking the same ..wat did he want to say..


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> And please change the title to 'Windows Vista Advertisement' if possible. Makes it a little more accurate.


yeah.Y M$ needs to spend money on AD?we got Very Brilliant ppl for that Job in India..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> ya i was also thinking the same ..wat did he want to say..


I wanted to say that a review is supposed to be an article where you analyse a product and then points out both its positive and negative aspects as objectively as possible. However, if you read both his Vista and Office reviews, you'll find that they are basically advertisements - extolling and exaggerating the virtues of the products and completely steering clear of the flaws.
I do not mean any offense to the reviewer.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 8, 2007)

hmmm ok

here my latest entry..

Samsung Electronics Co. has released and started shipping 
its much awaited Hybrid hard disk drive. Samsung's MH80
is a 2.5-inch hybrid hard drive with 128 or 256 megabytes
of flash memory.Samsung's MH80 Series hybrid hard drive is
offered in denominations of 80GB, 120GB and 160GB ..

Features:
It uses High densities of magnetic storage technology.
Faster read/write access
50 percent reduction in boot and resume times.
70-90 percent less power consumption.
Less susceptible to shock damage.
more..... here...
*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/hybrid-mh80-hdd-by-samsung.html


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I wanted to say that a review is supposed to be an article where you analyse a product and then points out both its positive and negative aspects as objectively as possible. However, if you read both his Vista and Office reviews, you'll find that they are basically advertisements - extolling and exaggerating the virtues of the products and completely steering clear of the flaws.
> I do not mean any offense to the reviewer.


 though M$ did gave out Acer Ferrari Laptops to those protagonists who writes goood things that M$ is *GOD*
I got source;dont flame me:
*www.linux-watch.com/news/NS9314284615.html
*www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4598924090.html
AND  I do not mean any offense to the reviewer


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 9, 2007)

new update:
about worldcup matches ..india's schedule..
and about *watching live streaming cricket* on the internet..

if u r thinkin of watchin live matches of worldcup on the internet.
is there any service available or not..
The teams participating and updates:
here:
*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/cricketicc-world-cup-2007.html

comments are welcome.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 9, 2007)

For the First time, I'm posting here. 

Have a Torrent Ratio You Can Be Proud Of


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 9, 2007)

So u ve not read the Aryayush instructions..
do not give just links also give some details abt it..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

I asked for the details so that people get interested in and read your entries. In this case, the title itself is exciting enough for people to want to read it.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is the latest entry========

INSAT-4B the second in series of
INSAT satellites after INSAT-4A
 will be launched in a
few hours from now.

INSAT-4B the second in the series after the INSAT-4 will
be launced with the help of Ariane-5 vehicle of Arianespace
from Kourou, French Guyana .
*Main Points of Attracion :

    * It will last around 12 years.
    * Built indigeneouly by INDIA.
    * Launch cost is estimated to be Rs.2.25 billion.
    * Insurance Rs.600 million.*
more points ,explanation and history..
here:
*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/indias-insat-4b-ready-to-go.html


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

*www.hitmanscb.blogspot.com/

Dedicated To Hitman My Favorite Game


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

Please do not post links to blogs! This is not for advertising random blogs. Thank you!


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey aryayush good job man...Dont you have any of ur own blogs??My reps 2 u for starting this thread


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 18, 2007)

Mega article on VOIP telephony 
review of some new services
like Fring beta and Devicescape

here it is :*www.techlivez.com/2007/03/voip-telephony-developments-and-options.html


----------



## kirangp (Mar 26, 2007)

well seeing all people here I have also started blogging(couldn't help it ) & the first post I have written is the review of Genius 525 Ergo laser mouse + Steelpad QCK combo....Anybody interested can check kirangp.spaces.live.com ....There will be more reviews coming


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

*pirates of the silicon valley*



> I don't want you to think of this as just a film. Some process, of converting electrons and magnetic impulses into shapes and figures and sounds. No. Listen to me. We're here, to make a dent in the universe. Otherwise why even be here? We're creating a completely new consciousness. Like an artist; or a poet. That's how you have to think of this.


- Noah Wyle as Steve Jobs.


The story revolves around the two most important people in the computer Industry, Steve Jobs and Bill Gates. We start off with Jobs and Woz, in their college years creating small time gadgets like the “bluebox” basically to earn some cash. Woz was amazing at electronics whom Jobs has claimed to have been the first person who knew more electronics than him. Soon we find Woz going on to make a computer, all by himself! Out of spare parts! No one had imagined anything like this, not in their time.

Read more...


I know this is not my blog but this is a very interesting entry and I wanted people to have a look at it. 

Poster: goobimama


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2007)

*CSS screwing with me*

I was working on implementing a design from photoshop to HTML, when the question of the navigation bar arrived.

I wanted four navigation buttons stacked side by side like this:
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/339/untitledhv7.jpg

I've done this little demo with MS Paint, so please excuse the bad graphics.

But no matter what I did, I kept on getting spaces between the images. I wasted three hours. Three hours on trying to figure out how to get those images to stack up side by side without any space. Searched the net, tried all the possible properties. Nothing. Still that bloody space.

Now there's something that HTML has taught me. Its that space within code doesn't matter. And so my code for the images looked like:

    {img blah blah}
    {img blah blah}

Which I've been taught should be read as one single line without the line break. After getting frustrated I finally just brought all the lines together:

    {img blah blah}{img blah blah}

and voila! No spaces.

*Now if someone could please explain why this was happening, or if there are any changes in the HTML/CSS spec that allows for spaces to be read, would be much appreciated.*

*goobimama.blogspot.com

*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/06/css-screwing-with-me.html


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

I’ve been asked on more than once occasion, “how to download stuff” from the internet. That being said, I thought I’d write a small little guide on how it is that I download stuff. I’m not saying this is the most perfect way to download stuff, but it works for me. Please don't pawn me if you find this to be the most useless guide out there.

As of now, there are two ways to download stuff. The ever popular torrents, and there’s the “Warez Boards” like Projectw.org (which recently shut down) where you get direct links to download stuff from a http server or an ftp server. Warez boards are rare and ftp servers are only for the Uber Geek...

Let’s look at torrents.

*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/07/goobimamas-guide-to-download-stuff.html

*Reason for posting is, partly advertisement, but partly for any contributions that you guys might have to offer*


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah... that's a good post. My NewsFire's feeds are going to be above thousand when I next use the Internet on my Mac.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice thread ... and now that I've almost resurrected my blog, let me join this list ..

New way to earn from home : Sell you crap

^^
Some of my crappy thoughts on BMC's decision to buy rubbish from people.. 

Goobimama's blog is good ..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2007)

it_waaznt_me thinks my blog is good!!!!! I'm so honoured! :takes bow:


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 7, 2007)

@goobymama:man........what a work!!! i must say urs is THE BEST BLOODY blog i have ever seen in my lyf.....kudos to u dood.i wish every blog was lyk urs


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2007)

^^ :goobimama faints:


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 8, 2007)

^^ Lol .. 

</offtopic>


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 8, 2007)

nah really....i jst stopped reading it..had a hard ty finally stop reading.i was so engrossed...man i tell u...there r very few things that makes me loose track of tym and ur blog was one of em.thanks for such an amazing tym pass mate


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my first submission here cause I think its the first time I have written something usefull in my blog.

So here it goes...

Topic Title : Public Speaking : Tips and Tricks.
Discription : A little insight on Glossophobia(fear of public speaking). What are the reasons for public speaking and how can we overcome that fear.
Tips are given by psychologists I met and from some online friends.

Topic Url : 

```
*hackerashwin.blogspot.com/2007/07/public-speaking-tips-and-tricks.html
```

Blog URL : 
	
	



```
*hackerashwin.blogspot.com/
```
.

Any suggestion can be made by e-mailing me on hiddenturbo[@]yahoo.com or contacting me on Yahoo Messenger by ID : hiddenturbo.
Thanks.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

*I am not a Microsoft hater either*

*I am not a Microsoft hater either.*​
Milind, in his usual funny manner, has tried to debunk the myth that he hates Bill Gates/Microsoft just because he does not like Windows.

A choice quote:


> I'm not a Microsoft hater. I hate Windows though. That is one big serious mess and I wouldn't want anyone else to go through with suffering that piece of crap. That's what I hate. The two concepts should not be confused.



I agree. And I've been trying to say the same thing for months now. Read more...

[Via Penned Thoughts]


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

I see. Two blog posts in covered in one!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

I blog here,  *www.chotocheeta.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I blog here,  *www.chotocheeta.com


Nice one dear


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

*Blackfriars' Marketing: The gutsy marketing and strategy behind Apple's iPhone...*

*Blackfriars' Marketing: The gutsy marketing and strategy behind Apple's iPhone price cut​*
Carl Howe has a nice little write-up on Blackfrairs' Marketing about Apple's strikingly different and gutsy marketing strategy for the iPhone.

Money quote:





> *What people don't get is that Apple is waging a marketing war to reshape the value chain for the mobile phone industry.* Everyone is trying to figure out which trench Apple is occupying, when Jobs is flying in jet fighters for surgical strikes.



He explains, quite efficiently, the one question I've had in my mind ever since I've come to know that AT&T actually agreed to pay Apple a percentage of their revenues from the subscriptions. The question was, "why?" Read more...

[Via Penned Thoughts]


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

nokia has been reducing its prices frequently ... apple ne kiya toh waah waah nokia ne kiya toh ... o! the product is bad ... double standards


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

^^ +1



			
				aryayush's blog said:
			
		

> Apple's marketing strategy with the iPhone is simply unparalleled. Steve Jobs had bent the minds of the relentless music industry execs before and he has done it again with the honchos of the cellphone industry. These are undoubtedly Apple's best years and what we are witnessing is a mastermind at his prime.



OK iPod is a huge success but saying same about iPhone is a little too early...
I dont see iPhone being a huge success. It doesn't even have 3G. OK Apple announced a 3G version for release in 2008 but there are still some quirks with iPhone. Lack of 3rd party applications is a huge drawback. 
Better we watch and see....
Nokia is still a dominant in phone market and I think this will remain to be unchanged.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

1. I did not say that the iPhone is a success. I said that Steve Jobs has "bent the minds" of the "honchos of the cellphone industry". This, in case you don't know, alludes to the fact that Jobs convinced AT&T to improve their EDGE network, allow handling of the activation process exclusively from the comfort of iTunes, make provisions for Visual Voicemail and give Apple a percentage of the subscription revenues. No other cellphone manufacturer has ever held this much clout in front of the network providers.

2. The iPhone _is_ a success. A huge, roaring success, at that. Apple sold one million iPhones in a span of seventy four days after its launch only in one country. They sell in excess of nine thousand individual iPhones _per day_. Imagine that! I don't know about you, but I sure call that a success.


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

3. refer the signature below


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool... I have a blog too. It's (not) Alright...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

Recentlly I reviewed Acer 4710z at my Blog... *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/23/quick-look-at-budget-laptop-notebook-acer-4710z/


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

herez my tech blog : *naveendageek.blogspot.com .. the looks suck, i know


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2007)

I need suggestions for my blog.

*instantfundas.blogspot.com


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys. If you read the first post of this thread, its not about posting links to your blog. Whenever you post something techie+interesting, you mention it on here...


----------



## anandk (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Kyon mere thread ki watt laga rahe ho bhaai!_



 

... anyway one new post in my site, is about 

AirTalkr: An Install Free IM

www.winvistaclub.com/lounge.html


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

*Google Reader Dashboard Widget*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey guys. If you read the first post of this thread, its not about posting links to your blog. Whenever you post something techie+interesting, you mention it on here...


Glad it wasn't me. I hope you guys keep this in mind. It is not about advertising your blog, but pointing us to the interesting technology-related posts you make. Please keep that in mind! 
____________________________


*Google Reader Dashboard Widget​*
I follow a lot of blogs around the Internet and use Google Reader for the RSS subscriptions. This allows me to be on top of my reading list wherever I am, on any computer.

However, since Google Reader is a web application, there is one tiny snag. You have to open Safari (or any other web browser) and go to the website every time you want to check up on the new feeds. After using it for a few months in this way, I thought that there must be a better way. Therefore, I searched for some widget related to Google Reader among Apple's list of downloadable Dashboard widgets. Sadly, and quite surprisingly, there wasn't even a single widget related to Google Reader. This spurred me on to create one myself. Read more...

[Via Penned Thoughts]


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is what going on, on my Blog These days...

New Blogging Schedule :
Monday :- Software / Hardware Review.
Tuesday:- Tech Gyan (Fun Facts obout Tech.)
Wednesday :- World this Week (Tech n Regular news and my Opinion)
Thursday :- Love Talk (A discussion about something I am not good in...)
Friday :- Career Talk.
Saturday:- Personality Development Tricks.
Sunday :- My Life This Week nd Random Content.

PosT TitlE :- uTorrent 1.7.5
Discription :- My Experience of using this world famous bit torrent client.

Post Title :- Career in Programming.
Discription:- My thinking about why Game Programming is a Worthy job option.


 So read them..and comment plz....


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 23, 2007)

Some Screenshots of the direct x 10 games are on my blog :
sushrutsg.blogspot.com


----------



## appu (Oct 28, 2007)

Nokia's N95 8GB released with a Spider-Man 3 surprise
Espoo, Finland -Nokia today announced the shipping start of the Nokia N95 8GB multimedia computer. To celebrate its launch, Nokia has teamed up with Sony Pictures Entertainment (SPE) to offer a Nokia N95 8GB which comes pre-loaded with the full-length feature film in Europe and selected countries in Middle East and Africa region.
Read On...


----------



## bloggerbloggerplasma (Oct 28, 2007)

Watch a movie without downloading all parts:

You have a movie you want to watch from rapidshare, but you don't want to wait the 10 hours to download all parts.You want to check out the quality of the movie without downloading all parts..

Here's what you do:


```
*maverickshaunt.blogspot.com/2007/10/watch-movie-without-downloading-all.html
```


----------



## appu (Oct 30, 2007)

*LG gets into nature, announces LB2500H wooden Shine*

_LG has tried just about every angle we -- and apparently they -- can think of with its enormously popular shine and seem to now be stretching as they get into faux wood grain. LG has tossed in a helping of DMB TV, a 2 megapixel camera, Bluetooth, and of course a retractable antenna to focus all that mobile TV fun. While we dig the LG Shine, we miss the original sliding form factor and even though the wood isn't real -- and seriously, since when is a wooden handset cool? -- we think this new aesthetic is a bit scary_,Read on...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

Found a Trojan / Malware before all the front line AVS scanners, read more...

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Trojan.Zlob” Undetected in many front line scanner


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 31, 2007)

After many itches and glitches, I tried to make my own blog and finally made it. It is hosted in Blogger. Please take a look and tell me the pros (if any)  & cons.

My Blog's address is *www.debsuvra.co.nr


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

The first thing you got to do is change that theme/colour scheme. It's impossible to read more than one line without permanently damaging one's eyes and sanity.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

Arrgh! He's right, dude.

And stop directly advertising your blog. Link to useful entries.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah,It kinda feels like a warez site or smthin(without the p0rn )

Regards,
ray


----------



## appu (Nov 1, 2007)

Many Nokia codes....hacks added

CONVERT A 512 MB duo/produo CARD TO 640 MB

DO YOU GUYS WANT TO CONVERT A 512 MB duo/produo/MMC CARD TO 640 MB AT NO COST AT ALL.THEN READ ON


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you know anything about funny talibans?   
Check it out *www.debsuvra.co.nr  

Please review the blog layout, is it good now?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2007)

Quoted from first post:


> I invite and request all members of the Digit forum who maintain blogs to post about their latest entries here. Every blogger wants his blog to get noticed, so I thought why not start a thread dedicated to it, instead of seeing random spam cropping up all over the place with people advertising their blogs.
> 
> This is only about posting about your blog entries, not just advertising any website. And you can post about all your entries. It is not limited to one post for one blog, it is one post for one blog entry.
> 
> ...



Please stick to the purpose of this thread, to share posts and not blog links. If you guys want to advertise your blog links, then there is already a sticky running on the chit chat section. I know that thread is lame, but there's a reason it is lame. Cause it is full of plain links to blogs. This thread is more of an RSS news aggregator for Digit forum bloggers...

@debsurgha: The design is certainly _better_ but that does not mean good. Anyway, I don't think I have any authority on blog designs. If you like it, go for it. It will get better over time.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Please stick to the purpose of this thread, to share posts and not blog links. If you guys want to advertise your blog links, then there is already a sticky running on the chit chat section. I know that thread is lame, but there's a reason it is lame. Cause it is full of plain links to blogs. This thread is more of an RSS news aggregator for Digit forum bloggers...


Exactly. I cannot enforce this because I am not a moderator, but try to limit this thread to what it was intended to be and it'll be better for all of us.

If you start posting random links to your blogs, this will become another useless thread (seems to already be halfway there) and no one will get to enjoy the free advertisement.

So, write about technology and let us know about your post.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2007)

*Lucky Linux and the ten melons...*

I've written a pretty long post about Linux and how it has failed me. (Made sure all my vital parts are covered with fire-proof material...)




> A couple of posts back, I had attempted to try Linux, in particular, it's super easy to use Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon". And I was pretty excited about it (just as I was when installing Vista). How did it go? Not so well. Pretty bad actually. I had planned on moving two machines to Ubuntu, none of them could run it. The first one had a driver issue even though it was a stock Intel board with no frills. The second one which was also a stock Intel board, failed to even boot the installer. What does this lead me to believe? Linux is not ready for the general public.
> 
> I got a couple of emails from some Linuxy fellows when I mentioned that I was moving to Linux congratulating me on the Open Source move. But I just don't understand the purpose of Open Source. From what I've been made to understand, it is something like a Chef sharing the recipe. But that doesn't necessarily work in all cases, and especially in case of software development. And I particularly don't understand why the chef has to share his recipe. If one works hard on creating something, one should have the right to use that to make a profit.


*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/11/penguin-just-doesnt-play-nice.html


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

Great post. A little more humour would have been appreciated though.


----------



## appu (Nov 2, 2007)

*Live pics of Sony Ericsson W890*
The SE-center.pl has posted more live pics of Sony Ericsson W890 phone, which is not yet officially introduced. This is a Walkman series product following the W880. According to the source, the W890 comes with a 2” QVGA display, a 3.2-megapixel camera and a frontal camera for video calls (3G support), Bluetooth (A2DP) wireless module and an FM-radio with RDS....Read on

*New Sony Ericsson M610i on Sale At Ebay*

Proto of Sony Ericsson M610i on German eBay 

The new Sony Ericsson M610i is now on offer on german ebay and is available for €1000 Read On


----------



## Voldy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey if u r potter fan read that article it probably make u laugh hehehe

The Deathly hollows aftermath

What happen after the deathly hollows in the words of the Great  Lord Voldemort 

 Seriously iam alive and you want to know the  reason that why now should i possibly alive besides what happens in the deathly hollows .

You see iam always a men of secrets  its that the Potter boy and Dumbledore doesnt know that i have 8 th horocrux too and those fools doesnt know that ! hehehehe Its very sad for me that in these recent days i have accidently dropped my horocrux in my toliet curse my toliet but no problemo i will found that ! i ordered my death eaters to find that horcrux (not horcrux i had told them that it was my girlfriend photo) hehehehehe .

Remaining article on My blog :www.vijaypanwar.blogspot.com
 hehe hope u will like that


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

It is not technology related. Would it hurt to stick to the rules?


----------



## Voldy (Nov 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It is not technology related. Would it hurt to stick to the rules?


Sorry bro i doesn't know abt that its a tech. blogger corner sorry for my mistake i deeeply apologize for my mistake


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm.. Totally forgot about the humour part. I read it now and it looks like some drag panzy has written the post. Needs to be completely rethought. Thanks for the criticism...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

OK. Game's up. Who're you and what have you done to Milind? 

@Vicky333, no problem. Chill.


----------



## Voldy (Nov 3, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Totally forgot about the humour part. I read it now and it looks like some drag panzy has written the post. Needs to be completely rethought. Thanks for the criticism...


 Array bhai meine bola na bhai mistake ho gayi ! kyo tang kichcte ho yaar .Ab kya mafinama bhi do kya  iam just trying to post a humour yaar and again i am saying sorry


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

Heheh ^^^ I was talking about my post and aayush's comment regarding that. It's all good man....


----------



## Voldy (Nov 3, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Heheh ^^^ I was talking about my post and aayush's comment regarding that. It's all good man....


Sorry bro for my misunderstanding

Moto Q9h On AT&T

The GSM version of Motorola's upgraded Moto Q will be offered by AT&T from tomorrow, November 2, for $200. Upgrades include Windows Mobile 6, 3G and integrated GPS. The most useful feature is .............

If u want to check out more -my blog add. *vijaypanwar.blogspot.com/2007/11/moto-q9h-on-at.html

N-gage service delays

Nokia just delayed the revenge of N-Gage. Expected to come down the pike mid-November, it will still arrive before Christmas, in December. 

"Software testing delays" are blamed, the industry equivalent of leaves on the railroad tracks. "We're talking about a couple of weeks," Nokia's Kari Tuutti tells Reuters..........

rest of the article on  *vijaypanwar.blogspot.com/2007/11/n-gage-service-delayed.html

PS3 network enters record books


Protein folding is critical to most biological functions

A project that harnesses the spare processing power of Sony's PlayStation 3 (PS3) to help understand the cause of diseases has entered the record books. 

Guinness World Records has recognised folding@home (FAH) as the world's most powerful distributed computing network. 

FAH has signed up nearly 700,000 PS3s to examine how the shape of proteins affect diseases such as Alzheimer's. 

The network has more than one petaflop of computing power - the equivalent of 1,000 trillion calculations per second. 

"To have folding@home recognized by Guinness World Records as the most powerful distributed computing network ever is a reflection of the extraordinary worldwide participation by gamers and consumers around the world and for that we are very grateful," said Professor Vijay Pande of Stanford University and a leader of the FAH project. 

Disease link 

Distributed computing is a method for solving large complex problems by dividing them between many computers.

Rest of the news on my blog- *vijaypanwar.blogspot.com/2007/11/ps3-network-enters-record-books.html 

hehe now iam annoying the thread owner sorry fellows iam a big freako


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

No, you are not. Now, you are posting what you were supposed to. 

Oh, and there is no such thing as a "thread owner".


----------



## appu (Nov 5, 2007)

The 8GB Nokia N95 has made its debut in india. The Nokia N95 8GB is the memory-packed big brother of the Nokia N95 multimedia computer. 

Boasting up to eight gigabytes of built-in memory, the Nokia N95 8GB has all the key features of its predecessor, including a 5 megapixel camera with Carl Zeiss optics, built-in A-GPS, WLAN, HSDPA and an..
Read On


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 5, 2007)

The First Breed of XO Laptops will be Shiped to Uruguay

The Government of Uruguay has officially ordered the XO Laptops, touted as the "$100" Laptops. This south american country has ordered 0.1 million laptops initially to help it's students. They have plans to buy another 0.2 million to equip every child with a PC in 2009.

READ MORE on *www.debsuvra.co.nr


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 5, 2007)

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Trojan downloader”

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Trojan.Zlob” Undetected in many front line scanner 

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.bcb”


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

Integrated EV-DO Support For HP Compaq Laptops

Sony to Throw in a New PS2 at $99!

Zeitgeist: The Movie

FlightGear Live CD



> @ Arya, Nice Thread


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 6, 2007)

duh!! This is how you advertise your blog.

*feeds.feedburner.com/InstantFundas.2.gif


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 7, 2007)

Apple quicktime highly critical vulnerability woes Apple.

....a 'highly critical' vulnerability in Quicktime that can bypass security, expose sensitive information and hackers can be able to access a system remotely. An error in the handling of image description atoms can be exploited to cause a memory corruption when a user is enticed to open a specially crafted movie file. Those movie files are spreading steadily through several pornographic sites. When a user opens a specially created video file, a boundary error in the handling of Sample Table Sample Descriptor (STSD) atoms can be exploited to cause a heap-based buffer overflow....


----------



## appu (Nov 7, 2007)

N85 Checked

In terms of reviews, the Nokia N95 8GB is relatively simple to handle, thankfully. Not because it's a simple or trivial product, but because the original N95 is so well known and has been written about so many times that there's really little point in going over every function that's common to both devices in minute detail.
Setting the scene

But a short summary is in order.... Read on


----------



## appu (Nov 9, 2007)

There are many designers who have joined a manufacturer of phones to create their own mobile, and if you showed this week and the Giorgio Armani-Samsung, this time returned Read On


----------



## appu (Nov 14, 2007)

Nokia's 8800 Arte and Sapphire Arte for the nouveau riche

Nokia 8800 Arte and Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte are destined to excite style-conscious consumers

Espoo, Finland - Nokia today unveiled a premium pair of handsets aimed at the most discerning and style-conscious consumers. The new Nokia 8800 Arte and Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte bring 3G capabilities to the highly acclaimed Nokia 8800 series which features an elegant and sophisticated design theme that takes inspiration from nature and sets it apart from the crowd. The Nokia 8800 Arte will start shipping in the fourth quarter of 2007...Read On

*Official Nokia N82 press shots!
Unseen official photoshot a day earlier*

Check Out


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally... I had some time and I have put up my own blog.

It's (not) Alright

If you got time, then please visit and comment. I am also looking forward for link exchange. Ayone interested? Drop me a PM/Email so that even I can add your link.

Thank You,
Aditya


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

From the moon to the Earth–in HD

*www.santhosh.pcchitchat.com/?p=21


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2007)

My windows is not shuting down


----------



## appu (Nov 20, 2007)

*Review of Nokia N81/Nokia N81 8Gb*

_For Nokia the release of the Nokia N81 is a hallmark event in that it is one of the first handset to support its re-launched N-Gage platform. On top of that, within the Nokia’s range this model is about to claim the position of the most affordable multimedia convergent device marrying music, games and imaging under its hood. So as not to pose a threat to the Nokia N95 and the Nokia N95 8 Gb, this device comes with no GPS receiver onboard, but the N81 still ships with local maps_...Read on


----------



## appu (Nov 26, 2007)

*Sony Ericsson Concept Phone with USB Port*

It’s a slim candy bar style phone complete with a big screen, standard SE key layout but touched up with stainless steel buttons. Yes it’ll do music, movies, text, email, blah blah and blah so where’s the innovation here? It...Read on

*The New Lg Voyager Looks like Iphone*

The new VOYAGER is the first handset with both interactive touch screen and a full QWERTY keyboard. The phone comes with a music player, dual speakers for stereo sound, Bluetooth and a 2.0 megapixel camera & camcorder.But the first time i saw its photo i felt i am seen a Iphone...Read on


----------



## appu (Dec 1, 2007)

Nokia N82 And Sony Ericsson K850i a Close Look 

Nokia N82 – preview

Sales package
Handset
Battery (BP-6MT)
Charger (AC-5)
Wired stereo-headset (HS-43)
USB data cable (CA-101) 
TV cable (CA-75U)
microSD memory card (2 Gb) 
Positioning

The market is now witnessing a unique situation when Nokia has three “all-in-one” devices on offer, retails them for pretty much the same money, yet packages these solutios with different features. In Europe you will be able to grab them for:
Nokia N95 – 480-500 Euro;
Nokia N82 – 450 Euro;
Nokia N81 8Gb – 430 Euro;

The Nokia N82 seems somewhat odd, however –it wedges into the Nokia’s otherwise consistent range and then provokes a natural question – Is there any real need in this phone? But the answer is right on the surface, you just need to take a better look around to figure out that the N82 is in fact strikes back at Sony Ericsson’s flagship – the Sony Ericsson K850i. This is what Nokia was set to do – roll out a direct rival for the K850i with comparable price tag and an edge in the form of S60. Speaking in favor of this guess is the fact that only now does a Nokia-branded device employs the bundled motion sensor for auto menu rotation not only in the camera application...Read more


----------



## utsav (Dec 8, 2007)

Dual core celerons on 20th january
*www.techjunkiez.com/index.php/2007/12/08/intel-to-release-dual-core-celerons-on-january-20th/


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I jus started a blog,
*rayraven.wordpress.com/
Kicking it off with a review on Opera 9.5 beta.
Feedback please 

Thanx & Regards,
ray


----------



## varunjith1990 (Dec 16, 2007)

I also started a blog *funnymsg.blogspot.com/
Pls comments for improvement
I also hav another two sites *fungame.summerhost.info/ for Flash gaming and to post games in orkut,myspase and for blogs
*shiv.gigacities.net/ for watching TV online


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

^ u guys have a nice blog

I Review BSNL's EVDO in my blog... have a look:

*www.santhosh.pcchitchat.com/?p=33


----------



## utsav (Dec 22, 2007)

nokia n96 in my blog


----------



## utsav (Dec 22, 2007)

Trio of new ATI Radeon HD cards get leaked
*www.techjunkiez.com/index.php/2007/12/22/trio-of-new-ati-radeon-hd-cards-get-leaked/


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 23, 2007)

A tutorial on How to install *Ubuntu 7.10 *in *Virtual *Machine (VMWare Workstation) with screenshots  
Please give ur comments on my blog


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 23, 2007)

Now i think i should also start blogging.
this things seems to be interesting.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 23, 2007)

AMD Radeon HD 3870 X2 Grphics card details....with pics

*shyamkol.blogspot.com/2007/12/amd-radeon-hd-3870-x2-graphics-card.html


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> AMD Radeon HD 3870 X2 Grphics card details....with pics
> 
> *shyamkol.blogspot.com/2007/12/amd-radeon-hd-3870-x2-graphics-card.html



Nice one..really appreciated


----------



## shyamno (Dec 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Nice one..really appreciated



The blog or the post !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> The blog or the post !!!


post dear


----------



## shyamno (Dec 23, 2007)

I thought...both....btw thanks.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^nice blog there sushrut boy.


Thanks 
UPDATE : 
My Pictures 3D review
*www.sushrutsg.wordpress.com/


----------



## adi007 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I just started a blog..
*adithyau.blogspot.com/
it has just description of presenmaker1.0


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 24, 2007)

RAM Test Tool for Windows from Microsoft... *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/12/23/how-do-you-test-your-ram-when-running-windows-vista/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 24, 2007)

TO ALL BLOGGERS

This may come helpful to many..

Please visit this thread atleast once

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76469 


And post in replies.

Thanks..
If yöü like it reply there or pm me.
I posted the thread to help yöü all...so please understand what the content really means.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 25, 2007)

Check out my blog, and please leave some comments if you want

*youthmasala.wordpress.com/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 25, 2007)

Just a small Guide for Windows user for the security issues... Protect your Windows PC / Notebook


----------



## Anindya (Dec 25, 2007)

Even i have started blogging very recently. These r some of the posts that i have put till now.
IBM:Five Innovations For Next Five Years
Freezing pc
Nostradamus predictions
Tata`s Rs1lakh car:A curse?
A Christmas truse in WWI
Thank You!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 28, 2007)

Its a small hardware tool but good results, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/12/27/run...erboard-notebook-multi-plug-for-audio-output/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cannot Open Disk Drive On Double Click
*www.techhunt.org/node/11


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 30, 2007)

Windows Active Desktop
*www.techhunt.org/node/19


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 30, 2007)

*High Page Rank Websites to get Backlinks For Websites*
We all wants to have back links of our websites at high pagerank websites.Backlinks help websites to get high pagerank and in SEO.
*www.techhunt.org/node/21


----------



## utsav (Dec 30, 2007)

Wordpress 2.3.2 released www.techjunkiez.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 5, 2008)

IE:: Homepage is hacked
*www.techhunt.org/node/24


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 9, 2008)

25 years of TCP/IP @ *suvra.wiizdom.com/2008/01/06/25-years-of-tcpip-ready-for-a-celebration/
Antivirus Protection worse than a year ago @ *suvra.wiizdom.com/2008/01/03/antivirus-protection-worse-than-a-year-ago/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

IE cannot open any webpage
*www.techhunt.org/node/28

Set IE7 to All Default Settings
*www.techhunt.org/node/29


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 12, 2008)

Learn about the to be launched USB 3 in USB 3 Sneak Peek @ USB 3 Revealed at CES 2008, Are we moving Fast?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

Run IE in no Add-ons Mode.A powerful way to find IE problem and solution.
*www.techhunt.org/node/30


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 14, 2008)

Why should U buy a Penryn tomorrow and not a Merom today ?
Check **tinyurl.com/33oge7 **feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Suvra_Connected/~3/215823371/


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 15, 2008)

Check about MySpace's new tactics to stop predators @
Parents’ advised to block kid’s MySpace Access, to end the MySpace Misery!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2008)

Configure DSL modem on LAN port
*www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 19, 2008)

Forgetfulness: An anomaly or a gift ?

Check it @ **tinyurl.com/2lpxhz 
*
Also check my experience of forgetfulness there!


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 19, 2008)

The iPod Fixation, and other stuff. 

www.more-than-tech.blogspot.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2008)

Behind Indian Broadband
*www.techhunt.org/node/53


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Print links in printable version using javascript*

[excerpt and code snippet]
With screen media, one can easily link pages on the web(Eg:Click here to visit Google . But when a user 'prints' the page, all your links will probably be lost or atleast won't print as you want them. To avoid this, it would be nice if we could somehow bundle the links with the printed matter. That is what I recently wanted for my website and I found that javascript could easily help me.

............................
.........................
So how do we do that?Its simple *3* steps!
............
.................(directly posting the code)

```
[INDENT]var links=document.getElementsByTagName("a"); // returns an array of all hyperlinks
var no=links.length;// Calculates no of hyperlinks 
if(no>0) // execute further action only if atleast 1 hyperlink is found in the matter
{
document.write("Important links from this page have been given below. Please visit them:
")
  for(i=0;iWe start the loop
  {
  href=document.links[i].href;//We obtained the HREF attribute of a hyperlink
  var title=document.links[i].title;//We obtained the TITLE attribute of the same hyperlink
  document.write("[B]"+title+"[/B]:
=>"+href+"
");} //Now we write the link
  }
else
{
false;// return false if o hyperlink is found in the matter
}[/INDENT]
```
............................
............................


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2008)

The Way Ahead Of Indian Broadband:
*www.techhunt.org/node/54

DSL Broadband:
*www.techhunt.org/node/55


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 20, 2008)

Blissful Sundays..!

*doctorprasad.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/blissful-sundays/


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 21, 2008)

Digital Watermarking is going to replace DRM ? Who is gonna stay ?
Check Digital Watermarking, a Usable Replacement to DRM?


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 22, 2008)

The art of compulsive overshopping…!!  

*doctorprasad.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/the-art-of-compulsive-overshopping/


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

Erase undetected cd-rw using linux www.techjunkiez.com


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 23, 2008)

ax3 said:


> how much space does blogspot gives 4 free ?



Unlimited I think .....


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 23, 2008)

ax3 said:


> cool .......
> 
> how can v track or c ppl visiting my blog ?


Hey this thread is not for asking questions about blogging, I think this is for discussing about blog posts.  Please create another thread in the QnA sec.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 23, 2008)

The HTPC : out to replace your TV? 

*more-than-tech.blogspot.com/


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 24, 2008)

Open Source DRM, Back to Back @ www.suvraconnected.uni.cc


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2008)

Webcast: 2008 International CES Keynote:
*www.techhunt.org/node/68

Windows 7 Leaked:: Screenshots
*www.techhunt.org/node/69


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch Bill Gates at CES 2008
*www.techhunt.org/node/70

Dell and Microsoft Launch (PRODUCT) RED Branded Products to Help Eliminate AIDS in Africa :
*www.techhunt.org/node/71


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 26, 2008)

A comprehensive Creative Zen Review

more-than-tech.blogspot.com


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

ax3 said:


> cool .......
> 
> how can v track or c ppl visiting my blog ?


No you can't do tracking and site stats. But there are plenty of third party site stats that work very well with blogger. I'd recommend www.statcounter.com.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> No you can't do tracking and site stats. But there are plenty of third party site stats that work very well with blogger. I'd recommend www.statcounter.com.


There are also www.sitemeter.com for the purpose.  

Check the new revamped Suvra Connected... @ www.suvraconnected.co.cc


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

*Here's something for you windows (L)users*

There's some things that really bug me to death when it comes to windows users. And I'm not talking about the stupid things they (yep, you are a 'they') do when using my Mac, that's a really long list. This is in their own territory.

1. Right Click > Refresh.
What the hell is wrong with this world? Are Windows users that stupid? I've seen people right-click the desktop and refresh it like countless times. Not even sure what it's for. And some prick had the nerve to use my mac, and say "there's no refresh for your desktop". (Refrains from cursing). Let me tell you this. It's a totally useless practice and just makes you look like a, well, something that's dumb.

2. Ejecting flash drives.
This one's not as stupid as the first one, but it is painful (for me to watch) nonetheless. While ejecting a flash drive in Win2000 and above, all you need to do is left-click on the button, and click on the small little baloon that pops up. Plain and simple.

Yet. I've seen tens of millions of people, double-clicking it, going through countless menus and finally ejecting the drive.......


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 14, 2008)

Guess a bit late here !!

Let me Introduce !!


Sony Ericsson Flashing 

Opened >> *Jan 15th* for public !

Daily  Views from Jan 20th >> approx *1300 per day*

Jan 15th to Jan 30th Views *18,887*
Feb 1st to 14th *19253*

Sony Ericsson Flashing, Modding, Patching, Hacking And More

Latest Happenings 
*
People who make it happen !!
*
Authors >> Akshay
New Author Recruit >> PETER MAJOR from hungray

Moderators >> Joseph and Pratik

Marketting and Advertising on Orkut >> Pratik
Marketting and Advertising at Forums >> Rajeev and Akshay

So anyone any comments ?? .. please !

thanks !!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought I'd revive this one. Will get me a little more publicity 



> *Switch to Safari: A look at Safari for Windows*
> Many who have known this blog from back in the days, must know that I was a firefox boy. Well, at least until it screwed with me. However, back then I had no other alternative but to use Firefox on Windows.
> 
> Then came along Safari. In it's BETA versions of Windows, it was a little crashy and buggy so I never mentioned it. I did however use it all along. However, now, with the Safari 3.1 update, it's finally out of BETA. The browser is stable, super fast, extremely standards compliant, and I can finally say, you gotta switch to Safari.
> ...


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

ax3 said:


> how can v track or c ppl visiting my blog ?



u wont b able to see their faces, but *Google Analytics* will tell you al LOT about the vistors to your blog - all for free

[tho i must warn you that looking at all the data can become boring if you blogging just for fun and not to improve traffic]



goobimama said:


> *Here's something for you windows (L)users*
> 1. Right Click > Refresh.
> What the hell is wrong with this world? Are Windows users that stupid? I've seen people right-click the desktop and refresh it like countless times. Not even sure what it's for. And some prick had the nerve to use my mac, and say "there's no refresh for your desktop". (Refrains from cursing). Let me tell you this. It's a totally useless practice and just makes you look like a, well, something that's dumb.



*operation timed out*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

Link works for me...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

slugger said:


> u wont b able to see their faces, but *Google Analytics* will tell you al LOT about the vistors to your blog - all for free
> 
> [tho i must warn you that looking at all the data can become boring if you blogging just for fun and not to improve traffic]
> 
> ...



agree with you...

can u help me.. i just now started to use this google analytical..

is it enough to give the starting domain name .. say *xxxxx.blogspot.com ??? will it include my individual blogs .. or should i have to give each blog page seperately to track...??

coz right now i didnt see any page visitors... but my on page visitors copunt keeps ticking...

i usually subm\mit individual links to social news sites...


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

just add the code in the *blog template* - 

for you the site will be **example.blogspot.com* (replace example with your own )

it will give you results from all pages visited


pages that are visited by people through links given by you at diff sites will be included under *Traffic Sources Overview>Referring Sites*


data starts coming in 2-3 days time


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

oookkkk.... 


thnks ..


and another thing... 
i am using "Thisway Blue"
and there is two vertical blue band... on both sides...
i want  to utilies them.. say put up adds .. more...
is ther a wayto stretch or use those portion..

please help..


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

no ida wat "thisway blue" template looks like [googling dint help either]

bu go to *Layout>Page Elements*

See if the template allows you to add page elements in theverticle blue bands

if it does then just click on a box title *Add a page element* select the adsense option

once doen just drag it to the verticle blue band for placing the adsense ad

if it does not allow placing page elements there, then either - *select another temp8* or *edit the template to allow placment of page elemnts*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

i have added page elements and all ... its filled.. i want to utilise the space ...say now my blog is in the centre... with this two space... on either side...

i just want to make it as three column or wide blog...


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

for the blog to be a three column blog, the template must be threee column

the test - if you are able to place page elements on both right anf left, itmens that it is a 3-column template, else not


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2008)

Send free sms to anywhere in india from my blog sidebar  www.techjunkiez.com


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^ Definitely going to check that out!


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2008)

Y not.  .


----------



## slugger (Mar 24, 2008)

*ns4.everydns.net Nameserver not responding*


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

*axfr.everydns.net is back online*


----------



## slugger (Mar 31, 2008)

*F-15 Wallpapers*


----------



## slugger (Apr 2, 2008)

my recent blogging endeavours

*Creating your own, unique email id - Microsoft's Live Domain*

*Family loses its sole breadwinner along with his organs*


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

*Google Email Uploader : Transfer/copy/import all your emails to your Google Apps email account*


----------



## krazzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok now since I had a nice five days gap between my exams, I decided to do something else apart from studying. So I've started my own blog. This is my first tech related post on it. Please read it  and comment how you find it. Suggestions and criticism are welcome.

*Opera Mini, and how it can be a pain in the ass*

Opera Mini. Widely hailed as one of the best web browsers and one of the best free software for mobile phones on any platform. One that revolutionized internet surfing on mobile phones and generated millions of fans all over the world. It proved that free software need not be crappy, especially ones made on the Java platform. Currently in v4 and completing several million downloads in a short span, its a runaway success. So why, do you ask, is it a pain in my ass? Read more.

My blog isn't quite complete yet. There are many things I want to do to it regarding its overall look but don't find much time. I'll take care of that after my exams get over. Please bear with its spartan look till then.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

Where Tech Meets Life

Check out my blog & give me some comments on the same.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

@krazzy
that template is prettyyy ollddd  you have to search for some cool blogger templates

@cool_g5
nice blog  left some comments 


_


----------



## krazzy (Apr 15, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> @krazzy
> that template is prettyyy ollddd  you have to search for some cool blogger templates


When I click the option of new template I'm show the same few default templates. What if I want to add my own?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

@Digital dude - Thanks 

@Krazzy - Plz enable anonymous comments,so that visitors can also comment.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> When I click the option of new template I'm show the same few default templates. What if I want to add my own?




search for 'blogger templates' and download the ones you like they will be either in .zip (in that case just unzip it in your pc) or directly in .xml

and goto the 'Edit HTML' tab in layout section and upload the .xml file 

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2382/bloggertemplatexk0.jpg

and you can use any free image host or google pages to host the template images any, then edit the url for the images in the .xml file and upload again

you can refer this *blogger-templates.deceblog.net/faq/how-to-upload-template-images/


_


----------



## din (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry, I know I am violating the thread rule. Apologies - in advance !

My blog is not much into technology, but it is not too personal too.

Have a look - *www.dinkar.com

I do not post frequently, I am new to blog, trying to post more.

Please feel free to criticize me, as I would love to know how to improve my blogging skills

Note : I am not planning to earn anything from blog, I am not planning to make it a tech-blog too. Just a plain one.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool G5, Done. Also thanks for bringing it to my notice. I thought it was ON by default.

DigitalDude, Thanks for the info. Will do that.

Edit: Uploaded a new template. Somebody check it out tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

The new template looks cool.
But change the header image if possible.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry, I know I am violating the thread rule. Apologies - in advance !
> 
> My blog is not much into technology, but it is not too personal too.
> 
> ...


I'm a regular reader of your blog. Please don't stop writing. Guys, this guy has got some crazy sh1t going on. Worth the read.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

@din

u mite wan2 consider having a contact me thingy setup on ur site

ie, if u dont mind being contacted by people other than thru comments


----------



## din (Apr 15, 2008)

Sure, you mean like a contact form ?


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

ya

like where you type in your own id and in the next box type in the message

easier that way


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

I find post comments to be a perfect way to communicate with a blog owner. At least the initiating of a conversation which can then carry on via email. Having a separate contact form seems a little redundant. 

But that's just me.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

dino sir - cool blog uv got another subscriber   and i wud recommend this plugin as uv got rather lengthy posts ...

*Homepage Excerpts* - Shows a user-defined excerpt of posts on the home page or a defined no. of full posts on the Home Page, makes the home page look neat IMHO. I have set it to show only the latest post in full and excerpts of all others. (Download) and yeah no contact form IMHO


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^^
for that problem you can just insert a 'more' tag after one or two paragraphs then it will show as 'Read more of this post' in the front page...

there's a button for this in wordpress post editor... check out 

_


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

oh thts interesting the 1 under html right ... cool tip


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/2377/moreus8.jpg


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

this is *NOT* my post, but found it an interesting read

*How do you maximize your notebook / laptop battery life*


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> *img138.imageshack.us/img138/2377/moreus8.jpg


 i tried it il stick to the plugin and recommend it to the 1s using the abv the method 



slugger said:


> this is *NOT* my post, but found it an interesting read
> 
> *How do you maximize your notebook / laptop battery life*


 have read it choto sir writes some really informative posts i wonder why is he absent from the forums


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> have read it choto sir writes some really informative posts *i wonder why is he absent from the forums*



_ahem....ahem!!_
sent sum1 a pm for a lil' clarification about this.....took offense....._khunnas nilkala mujhpe_ on sunday


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> [...] i wonder why is he absent from the forums


I was also thinking about that... 

guess he is concentrating more on his blog 

_


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

slugger said:


> _ahem....ahem!!_
> sent sum1 a pm for a lil' clarification about this.....took offense....._khunnas nilkala mujhpe_ on sunday


----------



## din (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the suggestion iMav. Yes, I know the 'More' feature. Tried it once, but it messes up text in some themes.

Among Thinkdigit forum members blog, I am a big fan of Goobi's blog. The thing is, he make a blog post out of anything ! and it is not technical always (I agree tech blogs are very informative for me, but I get bored reading lot). He cover a wide variety of topics. Really nice.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

iMav said:


>



never mind its not imp

dont wan2 turn the thread in OFFTOPIC by washin dirty linen in public 

*but the blog is not the reason* why he is missin

last OT post in this thread from me


----------



## krazzy (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ +1. Goobi's blog is really nice.


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

We're inviting forum members to have their blogs posted on our Blogger's Park area of the all new thinkdigit.com. So if you have a blog related to technology, drop me a mail at robert.smith at 9dot9.in with the following details:

Subject of mail: Blogger's Park

Name (Real Name please):
Forum ID:
Age:
Location:
Blog address:
Two line description of your blog:

Since I get waay too many mails a day, I may not be able to respond to all of you, but rest assured that those who are selected will be contacted soon.

Also remember to start posting feedback about our new site in the site feedback thread.

Thanks!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're inviting forum members to have their blogs posted on our Blogger's Park area of the all new thinkdigit.com. So if you have a blog related to technology, drop me a mail at robert.smith at 9dot9.in with the following details:
> 
> ...


will our site link be added with the blog post, as source and credit on thinkdigit site??


----------



## din (Apr 16, 2008)

@ravi_9793

From what Raaabo wrote, it seems they will include the blog URL as well.


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

ya they will piut up the link of your blog on the list

i recognised quiz_master and akshayy in the list 

*www.thinkdigit.com/blogger.php


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> will our site link be added with the blog post, as source and credit on thinkdigit site??


I guess you misunderstood... they are not asking for content syndication...

its just a blogger's directory sort of...


_


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2008)

That's nice. Going to mail Raaabo now.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I guess you misunderstood... they are not asking for content syndication...
> 
> its just a blogger's directory sort of...
> 
> ...


yaa..you are right. Got now... mailed also.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 17, 2008)

This is cool! I had no idea we had this thread running over here.

If you are a gamer and have some spare time on your hands, then head over to The ANGRY Pixel.

Comments, criticism and PayPal transfers most welcome!!


----------



## windchimes (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not a regular blogger .. Anyway here I have my blog www.hereitbegins.blogspot.com


----------



## slugger (Apr 18, 2008)

*Are these legal?*

Stuff available for *free* RS downloads

David Bach - The Automatic Millionaire

1,TESTOUT MCAD 70-315 - Developing Web Apps with C#
& Visual Studio.NET - 1CD

2, TESTOUT MCAD 70-316 - Developing Windows Apps with C# & Visual
Studio.NET- 2CDs

Ian Rankin - Bleeding Hearts

and *many many more......*

all these on the front page of a blog on thinkdigit's list

looks like an oversight

well i shall be mailing Raaabo as soon as get my TB fixed


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys!
Check out my site:

*techiesrealm.com

Suggestions are most welcome


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ Could we maybe be able to click the post title instead of hunting for the "more" button?


----------



## din (Apr 18, 2008)

@narangz

Agree with Goobi in that. Very difficult to find and click on 'more' button. 

Usually the blog post title is a link and that is very easy for visitors.

On a second look, I see it is not the blog url but list of blog entries, still I think it is a good idea to make it links (I see they are ok in the actual blog url)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

Time for some free publicity 

The truth about the Macbook Air being hacked in 2 minutes...

If you read any news related to technology, you must have come across this headline, "Macbook Air Pwned in 2 minutes". Well the truth is a little deeper than that.

First of all it doesn't have anything to do with the Macbook Air. No one mentioned that it was a Lenovo X28382 or a Acer PZQRT45-c for the other models. It is what software it is running and not the hardware configuration.

Secondly, it wasn't OS X that was vulnerable. It was Safari. Agreed Safari is very much a part of OS X, but it still is a separate software on it's part. It has now been patched btw. 

Thirdly, it wasn't really hacked in 2 minutes! No sir. 
No one was able to execute code on any of the systems on Wednesday, the first day of the contest, when hacks were limited to over-the-network techniques on the operating systems themselves. But on the second day, the rules changed to allow attacks delivered by tricking someone to visit a maliciously crafted Web site, or open an e-mail....read the full entry


----------



## iMav (Apr 18, 2008)

dude windows was hacked after they allowed third party softwares and tht too the crappy flash, so dont twist words such as it is a separate software , it got pwned if not in 2 mins then in 20  its the same thing


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Could we maybe be able to click the post title instead of hunting for the "more" button?



Thanks Milind. I'll do that ASAP.



din said:


> @narangz
> 
> Agree with Goobi in that. Very difficult to find and click on 'more' button.
> 
> ...



Thanks Din sir. 
Yes the main page is not the blog. It'll list the blog entries & hot forum posts.

Anything else? Interface, look & theme? I want something else as logo & will change it when I get it(Hint, Hint Milind  ) or if I create it myself.
Ideas about blog posts?


----------



## narangz (Apr 19, 2008)

I've changed it like you guys said & also changed alignment of more buttons as suggested by Milind. They look better now  Thanks Milind & Din sir.


----------



## slugger (Apr 20, 2008)

*DNS Bajaj : Graphical representation of domain records delegation*

*DNS Bajaj : Graphical representation of domain records delegation*



> *DNS Bajaj* (pronounced DNS by Eye) is an online service that generates a graphical representation of the propagation of Domain records of your site through the Name servers handling your DNS. As the name suggests, it allows you to view the delegation of your domain through the Name servers in a graphical manner and helps pinpoint any errors that may have occurred in setting up your DNS....



*Read the full post....*


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

well, ive already posted in review section but


> *Bose Triport Around ear Headphones*
> 
> April 26, 2008
> Recently my aunt gifted me a pair of Bose Triport headphones
> ...


Read it here


----------



## slugger (Apr 26, 2008)

*Jaxtr : A VOIP-based social networking community*

*Jaxtr : A VOIP-based social networking community*



> The ever-growing list of Social Networking communities sees yet another aspirant - Jaxtr. However, what may help it stand out from the crowd, is the fact that has also employed a VOIP-based form of communication rather than just plain text. It also allows one to send free SMS-es to any cellphones/landlines in over 155 countries, India included. The community, which was in Beta testing, finally came out with a stable release this February 25th.
> 
> Signing up is simple - fill up a few info and you can start sending out SMS-es right away, even before your registered email id is verified. However one thing that I found extremely odd was that while registering, you need to enter the password only once.....



*Read the full post....*


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nokia Unveils 5320 & 5220 Xpress Music Phones


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 26, 2008)

*A Lesson learnt from the new ThinkDigit.com website - Don't trust your web design firm, get their work reviewed before you make it public*

Website owner/webmaster special


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ Wow! Awesome! And you are right. The Thinkdigit site looks really pathetic.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Wow! Awesome! And you are right. The Thinkdigit site looks really pathetic.


It was coded very very loosely.


----------



## slugger (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thinkdigit.com Hacked !!!! (Digit's site hacked, but hacker causes no harm)*

*Thinkdigit.com Hacked !!!! (Digit's site hacked, but hacker causes no harm)*



> It is a development that is sure to have far reaching ramifications on the credibility of the organisations concerned. It was recently revealed that an unauthorized individual had succeeded in gaining access to the administrator control panel of the Thinkdigit.com site. The site in question is the online face of the Digit magazine, a popular and quite easily the highest selling Technology-oriented magazine in India. The ownership of the magazine had recently taken over by 9dot9 Media, a relatively new media group headed by Dr. Pramath Raj Sinha.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 27, 2008)

*Simple PHP CAPTCHA without using databases*

Special focus for people who build:
1. Contact form
2. Blog/CMS scripts
3. Any other application that requires form submission
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Slugger:
Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Apr 30, 2008)

Goodbye W710i. You'll be missed.

Its like a farewell post to my cell phone, a Sony Ericsson W710i, which I had for the past one year. Maybe you guys will be interested in reading it.


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

*Facebook Application Cheat*

View facebook quiz results without sending bugging invites to friends


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

*Making category specific RSS feeds*

Do you bog on more than one categories or topics?
Do your RSS subscriber need RSS feeds only for a category of their choice and not all categories?
Then you must implement the above script.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 2, 2008)

Slick Review - A great messenger for your mobile


----------



## subratabera (May 2, 2008)

*How To change the orange color between login screen and fully loaded Ubuntu desktop*

How to change the orange color which is between the login screen and your fully loaded Ubuntu desktop


----------



## slugger (May 3, 2008)

*Blogger's Scheduled post publishing goes live : turns into the most abused/misused fe*

one of the _stooopidest_ feature evar introduced on the most popular blogging platform/service

*Blogger's Scheduled post publishing goes live : turns into the most abused/misused feature?*



_Why o' why did you do this!!??_


----------



## krazzy (May 6, 2008)

Some pics of my new Nokia 5700.


----------



## narangz (May 6, 2008)

Clean your keyboard aka Mr. QWERTY:

*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/04/cleaning-the-keyboard/


----------



## subratabera (May 7, 2008)

How to Recover and Undelete files in Ubuntu the easy way! (collected from the net)


----------



## debsuvra (May 7, 2008)

KDE4 review

My experience with KDE4 from the new Kubuntu Hardy KDE4 remix version.


----------



## debsuvra (May 7, 2008)

My Hardy Days : PART 1 

Check out my Hardy Heron Review PART 1


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2008)

@Debsuvra - Your blog is not loading. Tried it on IE & Opera.


----------



## din (May 8, 2008)

@Cool G5

I could see his blog in FF / IE / Opera. No problem

May be your ISP ?


----------



## debsuvra (May 10, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> @Debsuvra - Your blog is not loading. Tried it on IE & Opera.





din said:


> @Cool G5
> 
> I could see his blog in FF / IE / Opera. No problem
> 
> May be your ISP ?



Well I corrected the possible errors responsible for the 'Page is not Loading' error, it is working fine now. Please tell me how you people think about my site (layout, content etc.)


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2008)

WoW ! graet thread. How come I havn't noticed it before !

Ok Here I go : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/

**  Capture Video With Windows Movie Maker
    * Create FreeBSD 7 DVD From CDs 
    * Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive 
    * Play Winamp Within Winamp 
    * Switch Among Different Networks 
    * Windows keyboard Shortcuts 
*

I haven't provided the links coz I want you guys to : Please go to that blog and navigate through pages.
Will update & redesign this blog later


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2008)

topgear said:


> Please go to that blog and navigate through pages.


that's cheap dude 

*Can’t Afford The Car, Get The Phone*

The post has the list of various cell-phones by car manufacturers.


----------



## din (May 11, 2008)

Childish post by Uncle Din. Yes, it is about technology 

Less than thousand (I guess) members. Exactly twelve hrs, that also night shift. They didn’t waste even a second I am sure. And the result ? A cute fort ! Really nice. You can see how beautiful it is. The design - perfect.

Read more here


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

How to enable compositing in Gnome without using compiz


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

*To a higher Degree : M.S./M.Tech or M.B.A.?*

I am posting this on my blog after having secured the permission to do so from the original writer.

*To a higher Degree : M.S./M.Tech or M.B.A.?*



> The phone rings once again. On the other end is an engineer confused about continuing his formal education. He has been in engineering for a few years. He sees his colleagues pursuing either an M.B.A. or an M.S. in engineering.
> 
> While both are noble pursuits, each is a distinct path to follow, with different expectations and outcomes. Theoretically the option exists to pursue both paths. However, such an endeavour is rarely practical, partly because of the expense involved and even more so because of the daunting prospect of spending six years or more juggling graduate study and full-time engineering employment. So how does anyone decide which road to take?



*Read the full post....*


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

My Nokia 5700 Review.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2008)

*Krazzy AIRTEL*


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> that's cheap dude



Ok ! In your opinion -  The way I presented the blog in here is cheap !

For your convenience I'am providing the links - I think this should be better 

Ok Here I go : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/

**  Capture Video With Windows Movie Maker
    * Create FreeBSD 7 DVD From CDs 
    * Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive 
    * Play Winamp Within Winamp 
    * Switch Among Different Networks 
    * Windows keyboard Shortcuts 
*


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

*Blog Images Professionally*



> 1. Easily define & re-size images.
> 2. Easily add Watermarks to images.
> 3. Upload images.
> 4. Save your website bandwidth & storage space.



[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## din (May 21, 2008)

New post in my blog - nothing technical !

*Thank you for taking us back to the stone age *

It is all about _Hartal_ honey


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2008)

*How to Make a Play list File with Notepad for Media Players*


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2008)

Electrifying Climax of Mumbai Indians Vs Kings XI Punjab

For IPL junkies


----------



## bajaj151 (May 21, 2008)

I have made a blog...any suggestion ?

www.exclusivearena.blogspot.com


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

^most important suggestion for you:
Stop stealing content from other websites.


----------



## subratabera (May 22, 2008)

How to transfer your existing dual boot system to a new bigger, better hard-disk


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

*Somebody stop me….no wait, save me 
*


----------



## bajaj151 (May 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^most important suggestion for you:
> Stop stealing content from other websites.



U talking abt my blog ?

but I already provided the source...


----------



## goobimama (May 22, 2008)

Well I thought I'd catch some of this free publicity myself. 


> *A very low tolerance for idiots*
> 
> Not idiots in general. Those I don't mind. What I hate is otherwise intelligent people being dumb when it comes to computers. And there are millions of those around.
> 
> I've been told I'm a very bad teacher when it comes to showing someone how to do stuff on a computer. My method of teaching is, make the subject try as much as he/she can to do the task, and only if he/she cannot do it, I might offer a small hint. The belief is if you figure out how to do it on your own, you will not need me the next time. And that is exactly where the problem lies. The stupid subjects just sit there not knowing what to do! Which results in me getting a little out of hand with regard to my temper.


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> *Somebody stop me….no wait, save me
> *


We'd appreciate it if you stuck to posting only about your techie posts, please. The last thing we need to know is what happened between your “friend girls” and “girl friends” and “boyfriends”. Like a not-so-wise kid once said, we tend to have “a very low tolerance for idiots”.

------------------------

Guys, feel free to check out Penned Thoughts every once in a while. The technology category might interest some of you.

Here's the latest post:

*About Linux and Why Nobody Seems to Care*

To start off, let me assure you that this article is not about bashing Linux or its users or the community centered around it. It’s not written out of spite or hatred. It certainly doesn’t have anything to do with my being an Apple fanboy and, given that it is being published on Apple Matters, you should know that none of us here hold any grudge against platforms other than the Mac.

With that disclaimer out of the way, let me state my case. I’ve recently come to the realization that most Windows and Mac users neither hate Linux nor do they want to get into any debates involving it just so that they can attempt to humiliate their Linux using counterparts. I’ve seen many an OS war and there has always been one common thread—Linux is ignored. Read more…

[Via Apple Matters]


Enjoy.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> We'd appreciate it if you stuck to posting only about your techie posts, please. The last thing we need to know is what happened between your “friend girls” and “girl friends” and “boyfriends”. Like a not-so-wise kid once said, we tend to have “a very low tolerance for idiots”.



it's a blog post, any one else got problem?? 

That was something funny which happened with me so I wrote, that's it.



> Guys, feel free to check out Penned Thoughts every once in a while. The technology category might interest some of you.



Lolz....there is hardly any technology there but Apple. 

Here's the latest post:



> *[URL="*www.aryayush.com/2008/05/19/about-linux-and-why-nobody-seems-to-care/"]About Linux and Why Nobody Seems to Care*


[/URL]

Even we Windows Users care where Linux is used, it is very good for embedded & low cost system & there people care.


----------



## narangz (May 22, 2008)

Photoshop non-destructive techniques by Milind Alvares[goobimama]:
*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/05/photoshop-non-destructive-techniques/

Virtualization by Chirag Jain:
*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/05/virtualization/

Removing Linux without reinstalling Windows by Rajbir Singh:
*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/05/remove-linux-without-reinstalling-windows/


----------



## din (May 22, 2008)

@ Smartguy 1 and Smartguy 2

You people better stop fighting, or I will write a new post in my blog starting with ....

Topic title - Smart Guys and Apple 

Post starts with ...

_Smartguy 1 loves Apple, so he always talk about it. Smartguy 2 is like an Apple, so he get a lot of girl friends and he always talk about it ....._


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

^^ I was planning 1


----------



## narangz (May 22, 2008)

din said:


> @ Smartguy 1 and Smartguy 2
> 
> You people better stop fighting, or I will write a new post in my blog starting with ....
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## neocon (May 23, 2008)

Hi Slugger,
Nice article.
But did you really take permission before publishing the article on your blog. I find it a little strange that somebody who writes for the American Society of Mechanical Engineers would allow that very article to be printed on your Personal blog. Just a thought. Nothing else.


----------



## arunks (May 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

My latest Splog post. In case someone has some free time on their hands... 


> *The obvious difference between Mac and Windows applications.*
> It is common knowledge that Apple pays close attention to design of their hardware as well as software. Mac OS X Leopard is by far a better designed OS than Vista ever will be. Apple’s iLife suite has no competition and the Mac desktops and laptops are the best designed in the world. And don’t mistake design to be ‘eye candy’.......
> 
> ......Let’s take a look at some of the best apps in Windows and their mac counterparts. You be the judge (while I go on ranting). Mind you, I have not scourged the net finding the ugliest Windows apps and placed them against the pretty mac ones. I have googled my best to find the ‘best windows apps’ and compared them to what I feel are the best mac equivalents. Also, be sure to visit the respective websites. Mac app developers websites are 10 times cooler than their ugly cousins!......


----------



## gxsaurav (May 24, 2008)

That's the difference between a Windows & Mac user.

Windows user has so many things to blog about, life, bike, movie, computer, family, technology, girls.....

Mac user has Mac to blog about.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

^^ What a lame attempt at lowballing. Tch tch.


----------



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> My latest Splog post. In case someone has some free time on their hands...




Just read it. It's nice. Hopefully Windows will have better apps in near future.

Well written


----------



## gxsaurav (May 24, 2008)

Goobi, you should have taken some screen shot of those Windows Application in customized state., Wanna see how uTorrent looks here?

*i26.tinypic.com/25itevt.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

goobimama's blog has an unmoderated comments feature. Just post your reply there if you have one. This thread is just to draw your attention to blog posts, not hear your nonsense about it.


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

*User Based Charity Initiatives By Microsoft*



> 3 User Based Charity Initiatives by MS:
> 
> The i'm Initiative
> The Smith Family Office Charity
> Carbon Reduction Reminder Service


GO through it, at the end there is another website which you guys might be interested, it is NOT affiliated to MS, choose the corerct meaning of the word, for every correct answer you donate 20 grains of rice.

*5 n00b Softwares To Make You Look Pro*


> Create personalized Windows installation disks.
> Improving your digital camera images & arrange your picture library.
> Re-size images within a few clicks for transferring and or uploading to sites like Facebook & Orkut.
> Take sexy screen shots.
> Organize your mp3s by quickly adding id3 tags & embedding Album Art in them.


[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## Cool G5 (May 26, 2008)

*MobiTubia - Youtube In Your Hands*


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

Small part(thnx goobi )





			
				www.hullap.com said:
			
		

> _*Customization*_
> In Urban Terror there are many ways to customize the look of your player
> By */funred {item name}* and */funblue {item name}* respectively acording to your team
> A full List of possible items is given here
> ...


Urban Terror


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

^^ Wouldn't it be nice if you could post an excerpt of what your post is about? Urban terror doesn't mean a lot by itself.


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

^done


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2008)

*[Windows 7] Paint Get’s New Features*


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 28, 2008)

*Speed Racer DS Surprisingly Lacking The Suck*


> Every so often, I entertain the thought of giving a licensed game a crazy whirl, preferably based on some popularly, hyped motion picture. The most common perception being that a game specifically made to use a movie brand as a backdrop will most likely reek of fungus bread drenched in spoiled-egg stew, and that the accompanying vice-versa (movie based on a game franchise) will also hold true. Which is what’s so weird about Speed Racer for the Nintendo DS; despite being tailored in mind for people interested in the current-running, heavily-stylized reinterpretation of the Japanese-animated show from the late 60s, the DS version doesn’t borrow many assets from it – especially when compared to its console-counterparts. There’s virtually no story-line to speak of, and signature facets such as the Mach 5’s many whacky gadgets are nowhere to be found (Well, except for the one that makes the car jump – but every car in this game has that!). Even more bewildering, is that it’s a capable, if somewhat derivative, arcade-racer to boot.



*Fox Studios Turn Payne Killer*


> There just isn’t room for creativity in this world these days - at least not if you are a multi-billion dollar Jabba the Hutt like Fox Studios. With Fox’s own Max Payne movie just around the corner, starring Mark Wahlberg as the classy “nothing to lose” anti-hero cop who’s lost it all, the movie studio has decided to eliminate the competition in a move that would make Vladimir Lem real proud.
> 
> And who’s the competition, you ask? Why, it’s none other than Payne & Redemption, a non-profit fan film that got over a million fans foaming at the mouth and the stamp of approval from Max Payne’s creator, Sam Lake, himself. A movie that’s been over three years in the making and has burned a hole deep in the pockets of the producer, Luke Morgan-Rowe and the director Fergle Gibson, Payne & Redemption fell foul last month, just after the team released a spanking new trailer, with their MySpace page getting suddenly pulled down citing copyright infringement concerns.


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

*Control What Starts When You Boot Into Windows*

System Admin utility from Microsoft let's you control what process initializes when, the processes are categorized for better control.


			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> You can do this by using the AutoRuns utility by Microsoft. This utility will allow you to view process categorized under:
> 
> Logon
> IE
> ...


[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2008)

Gee how come I've not noticed that little setting ! pardon me for that.
I was aout to start a thread regarding to this but I've discovered that setting today 
Opened my blog for anonymous public commenting 
*topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

*FOSS Supporters Are Hypocrites*

No excerpt needed, but please read the full post & the PS too.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2008)

The Happiest Days of Our Lives

My monologue about my last two years at SBI .. Recalling some funny and some not so funny moments ..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 2, 2008)

*Six Beat-'em ups for 2008 and beyond*



> For me, fighting games continue to be a part of my everyday fundamental, button-mashing diet. It only seems like yesterday when I was able to execute my first Hadoken in Street Fighter II. The first time I managed a Fatality off Mortal Kombat’s Johnny Cage, ripping his pretty little head off in supreme satisfaction. The first time experiencing Kasumi’s bouncy-breasty radiance in her Rabbit swimsuit from Dead or Alive Xtreme Volleyball… Oh wait, that last one didn’t have any fighting it in, did it? Ok, more or less, it still had the bouncy-breasty radiance that DOA games are still known for. Upon further reflecting on perpetual conundrums, even cruddy fighting games still had a memorable gimmick or two, like how Primal Fury was essentially Mortal Kombat but with prehistoric animals. Or how Kakuto Chojin so hilariously ripped off Fight Club’s plot. Ah, how one mingles in the memories of the inconsequential!
> 
> Getting back to the point, there are still game companies which have stayed long with the fighting genre and continue to support it, despite knowing that the days of coin-op arcades have long passed (Japan notwithstanding). Newer entries continue to be pumped – and thanks to the advent of better net infrastructure, more and more franchises are taking the leap to online matchmaking. No longer content to just playing your homies from the hood or the local game cafe, you’ll now be given the opportunity to fool around with players from all sorts of regions. You haven’t played a real game of Fatal Fury: Mark of the Wolves until some random 15-year-old Asian munchkin promptly hands over your carcass in less than a minute.
> 
> Thusly, I solemnly declare that a brief rundown on potential, forthcoming Beat em’ Ups shall be in effective order. Heaven or Hell, let’s fight!



Continue reading


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2008)

The IPL is over now, some articles on the same. Those who like to revisit those winning moments,speciallly for RR fans here. 

First Semifinal : Royals did it again 

Second Semifinal : Chennai whitewashes Punjab,enters IPL's final

Grand Final : Rajasthan Royals grab the Inaugural IPL


----------



## blueshift (Jun 2, 2008)

Shane Warne's The Royal Champ


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 6, 2008)

*Rapid diagnosis of javascript errors and their correction*


----------



## iMav (Jun 6, 2008)

*Monsoon Computing*

A few basic tips to make sure the gadgets & computers are not adversely affected due to the monsoon.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 6, 2008)

*NetDocs- Story of a Missed Oppertunity​*



> The WallStreet Journal has published a fabulous article on the dynamics between Bill Gates. It reveals how a clash between Bill Gates and Steve Ballmer laid the foundation for the current transition of power. But for me the most interesting aspect of the article was the revelation that Microsoft had come up with the idea of Web based alternative to Microsoft Word as far back as 2001 - that’s four years before the launch of Writely. Google later took over Writely (in 2006) and relaunched it as Google Docs. So, if Microsoft had gone through with their plans then they would have been ahead of their competition by quite a margin and possibly be market leaders today even in online Office Solutions...........



Also
*5 Alternate Ways to Browse Flickr*​


> With it’s rich and diverse set of photographs from all over the world Flickr in itself is a fascinating service. Now add a captivating interface for browsing the spellbinding images hosted to flickr and you get a truely enchanting service. Here are some alternate interfaces which make Flickr more enjoyable.



Featured services are : CoverFlow, FlickrVision, retrievr, Color Pickr and Tag Galaxy.


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2008)

*Should Microsoft Be Worried About IE’s Usage Drop?*


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 7, 2008)

*5 less publicized mistakes that can weaken your PHP-MySQL application*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ Are you some kind of freaking genius?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Are you some kind of freaking genius?


Jaane do bhai mazzak kyon karte ho 

Anywayz, if you are really serious, thanks for your compliment 


Heres a new post:

*Turn off spell check by default in Firefox for form fields*

*Will AJAX form submissions help to combat spam?*


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 7, 2008)

*Display fireworks effect on your website using Javascript*



> Celebrations are often accompanied by fireworks. Whether it's New Year's eve or World Cup final or something personal like a wedding or birthday. Why should then, your website not have any? Before you continue this article, I want you to first have a glimpse of the effect in this demo.
> 
> .....


----------



## Indyan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tiny Utilities : Small is Good*

This is a series I am doing on my blog. In each part I take a look at 3 tiny but useful freewares (smaller than 1.5 MB). This time I have covered  QT Addressbar (gives you vista like addressbar with breadcrumbs navigation), My Lockbox (folder locking software), SUMo and FileHippo Update Checker (both check if your software installations are out of date).​


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's Mine...

This Post is related to how to make an animated favicon for your website.....

And the Link is  *hackingdonz.blogspot.com/2008/06/hack-new-googles-favicon-with-new-one.html

Run Windows Server 2008 free for 240 days


----------



## Indyan (Jun 8, 2008)

*Six Premium Antivirus Software for Free*
.
Describes legit way to get extended trial license for Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, Avira Antivir, Normal Virus Control, CA Antivirus, eScan and F-Secure. Also compares the performances of these AV softwares.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ Thanks Pallab for the 6 month KIS 2009 Licence


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 9, 2008)

Tips on Defragmenting Your Hard Drive -


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

Moving table rows up and down with javascript


----------



## New (Jun 13, 2008)

Power Saving Tips for your PC
*ganeshpbhat.blogspot.com/2008/06/must-readhow-to-save-power.html


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

Whoa nice posts there!
By looking at you guys i also started blogging a week back.
need to decide on theme,logo and lots of admin work needs to be done
Till  now i am experimenting with content, most of the posts are junk.

If you guys have time, have a look
*Top 8: Online Photo Printing Sites in INDIA*

Feedback(mostly would be negative, i know) is welcome


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

*Tutorial: Configuring a standard BSNL modem to allow DHCP Protocol for Direct Internet Access*

*Debian: The Sidux Install*

*Debian: Updating Sidux - Kick My Ass if I ever choose tw.debian.org again*

*Tutorial: How To Have Categories in Blogger*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Whoa nice posts there!
> By looking at you guys i also started blogging a week back.
> need to decide on theme,logo and lots of admin work needs to be done
> Till  now i am experimenting with content, most of the posts are junk.
> ...


Nice blog you got there . My only complaint is your formatting, while not entirely wrong, isn't right either. Otherwise its good


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Nice blog you got there . My only complaint is your formatting, while not entirely wrong, isn't right either. Otherwise its good


Can you Please say what wrong with formatting, so can i can correct it.
and what you think of the site layout & theme?

Thanks for your feedback, appreciated


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a few examples:


> Here are a many sites(there are many but i am giving the major ones in INDIAN context):


No space between the parenthesis?



> Firefox is now Trying to make a Guinness World Record for most number of downloads on release date 17,June. and everyone is invited to be a part of it. PLEDGE NOW!!


Trying is with a capital T. No capitalisation for "And everyone". 17,June: there's no space between 17, and june.

Stuff like that. I see a lot of words capitalised for no reason at all. Missing periods here and there. Extra spacing between some paragraphs, no spacing among others. 

Your profile itself is written with lots of such errors. And too much use of the word 'he'. 

I love what you've done with the banner. Looks awesome.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just a few examples:
> 
> No space between the parenthesis?
> 
> ...


yeah, my writing style suck big times, need to improve it.
any tips?
btw, corrected all the errors you have pointed out


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2008)

Read. Read like it’s the end of the world. Read novels, newspapers, articles, comics… anything you prefer, just read.

And when you write, wherever you do, write like it’s an English examination and whatever you write is under scrutiny. For example, your post above should have been written like this:

“Yes, my writing skills are not up to the mark and I need to improve upon them. Do you have any tips you can share?

I’ve already corrected all the errors you pointed out, by the way.”

If you start reading and writing properly (with proper punctuation, grammar and spelling), you’ll be writing like a pro within six months from now. You might want to read this post (from me) if you’re interesting in honing your writing skills.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks a Lot!


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> yeah, my writing style suck big times, need to improve it.
> any tips?
> btw, corrected all the errors you have pointed out


teh best way is teh l337 sp3ak 

Yeah try to listen to few english songs, they will be an inspiration for creating cool post headings and some one liners.

Watch movies, especial content rich. Use subtitles where necessary.

Read if you feel like, though i dont read anything apart from few blog posts and reviews.Hate the news paper, mags and all other kinda gimmicks .

When u write , do not repeat a word or phrase too often. change the narration style within lines, you don't want your readers to be a one goer, add twist, ask questions, answer then by your point of view and don't impose your choices.

last but not least be intriguing, at least girls like that  Write less (nobody wants to read an essay, of course unless he is paid for that or a fanboy/critic) but with quality and make your post encompass the whole world, include every topic that entices you and you think your readers must know and appreciate.

Proofread everything you posted.

Lastly never expect something, be happy. 

Few things about UI, make it blended, your logo stands out of the current theme. Visit some other blogs ans sites to know what is the current trend of UI, amend ur CSS  as required.


----------



## iMav (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to the blogosphere Gary  btw arya already linked the post I was going to.

Sorry my post should have been written like this:

Hey Gary, hearty congratulations on your blog. Welcome to the Blogosphere. I was going to link you to a post by Aayush on his blog, but I see that he has already done so.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You might want to read this post (from me) if you’re interesting in honing your writing skills.



Speaking of that link, I can see a comment by me at the end in the comments section, trying to add a couple more pointers to improve one's English. Only thing is that there is an enormous grammatical mistake by me in that comment.  I wonder, if Aayush you can edit the post to rectify it. It makes me look like a rather large dumbass.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

Great Article arya, I agree on points you spoke about but i don't think we need Mac OS X to be proficient with English. 

It was geared towards publicity of Mac. But i can ignore that point, since other points overpower it


Thanks You All, Digit Bloggers!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

I just re did the theme, and chose a theme that covers the entire screen instead of one which leaves borders.

This one looks neat, organised and has an asthetic feel about it.

*But its black*

so please tell me how it feels.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^you should use your verbal skills to attract "window$ dead" ppl to make them alive by showing Linux and FLOSS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^you should use your verbal skills to attract "window$ dead" ppl to make them alive by showing Linux and FLOSS


I prefer a more enthusiast oriented Linux aritcle format for advanced distros. I shall do what you say if I find time to (finish) write(ing) my review on Linux Mint 5 Elyssa, which is designed to actually compete with that doors thingy. What I am currently writing is for fellow advanced linux users and intermediate users only, and they need no paragraphs about doors thingy to find the post attractive.

and why no comments there from you of all people ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

this Elyssa reminds me of Silent Hill...hmm...gonna bleach it soon


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Great Article arya


Thank you! 



gary4gar said:


> I agree on points you spoke about but i don't think we need Mac OS X to be proficient with English.


No, you absolutely do not, and I never suggested that either. However, Mac OS X does have some really neat built-in tools and applications geared towards the language conscious, so I thought I should point that out (because most of my blog’s readers happen to be Mac users).



gary4gar said:


> It was geared towards publicity of Mac.


Absolutely not. If it was, I would’ve had no qualms in specifically stating that fact. I genuinely feel that Mac OS X has vastly improved my writing skills (specially with the on-call Dictionary (one keyboard shortcut can show you the meaning of any word in any application), systemwide spellcheck and Thesaurus widget), so it deserved a mention there.

Anyway, I’m glad you liked it.



krazzy said:


> Speaking of that link, I can see a comment by me at the end in the comments section, trying to add a couple more pointers to improve one's English. Only thing is that there is an enormous grammatical mistake by me in that comment.  I wonder, if Aayush you can edit the post to rectify it. It makes me look like a rather large dumbass.


LOL! I proofread that article five times to ensure that I hadn’t missed anything. You don’t want to make mistakes in an article where you’re asking people to correct theirs.

I’ll fix your mess.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’ll fix your mess.



Thank you for saving me from further embarrassment. I did reread that thing a few times but somehow I missed that portion. It is easy to miss out on small errors while typing from a mobile phone. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## narangz (Jun 13, 2008)

Indyan said:


> *Six Premium Antivirus Software for Free*
> .
> Describes legit way to get extended trial license for Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, Avira Antivir, Normal Virus Control, CA Antivirus, eScan and F-Secure. Also compares the performances of these AV softwares.



I got just 1 month Avira Premium license


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

don't be sad, Avira free is enough


----------



## narangz (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Yeah  I use Avira free


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2008)

_*AAMIR - Movie Review*_


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2008)

*6+1 Totally Useless Products*


> They say “necessity is the mother of all invention”. I am not sure though what led people to create the following products. Not only are they totally useless they are almost always weird and funny and sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> Sree Yantra
> Automated Ice Cream Cone
> ...




*Neuview Media Player - Breathtaking Quality*


> The Media Player market is already very crowded with competent free softwares like WMP,iTunes,The KMPlayer, The GOM Player and so on. Amongst this crows premium products like NeuView stand out. So, does it have enough in it to justify it’s price tag? Let’s find out.
> .....
> *img3.glowfoto.com/images/2008/06/15-1420191560T.jpg
> With VLC
> ...


----------



## Indyan (Jun 17, 2008)

*Enable Explorer Thumbnails for Custom File Types*



> By default Windows Explorer recognizes and generates thumbnails for a few pre-defined formats. It doesn’t generate thumbnails for many common file formats - which includes FLV, RM, RMVB, MOV, MP4, MKV. Luckily, there is a very simple fix for this. Follow these steps -
> Open Note pad and paste the following text :
> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXT\ShellEx\{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}]
> ...


----------



## New (Jun 17, 2008)

*How to place your desired drives in the Save As option*
*ganeshpbhat.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-place-your-desired-drives-in.html

*Tips to buy an assembled PC*
*ganeshpbhat.blogspot.com/2008/06/buying-guide-new-assembled-pc.html


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2008)

My recent _attempts_

*Gmail Labs: New features for your Gmail / Google Apps account*

*Blogger Backup utility: Create offline backup copy of your Blogspot-hosted blog*

*Write and edit any PDF files for free*

*Rule 49-O: Vote for NO ONE!! (India)*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

My latest theme and set of updates:

*thesmallerbang.blogspot.com/

Please comment on the theme and on the top most post


----------



## Indyan (Jun 19, 2008)

*Firefox and Opera Downloaded more than 5 Million Times*



> Firefox and Opera have both managed to clock five million downloads since release. Firefox achieved this in less than a day compared to five days taken by Opera. But, even then its a major achievement for Opera which has about 1/10th Firefox’s marketshare. In fact number of Opera users have doubled since release of v9. According to internal estimates Opera browser is being used by 20 million people on the desktop. Add this to 12 million Opera mini users and a significant number of users using it on high end mobile handsets (Opera Mobile), NintendoDS, Nintendo Wii etc and it would mean total number of Opera users is actually a lot more than you would expect.
> 
> But today is Firefox’s day and lets get back to firefox. Firefox v3 has already been downloaded more than 8 million times and the download counter is still ticking at an unbelievable rate. Earlier today Microsoft sent the Firefox team a cake (with prominent IE logo) congratulating them on the successful launch. Of course this is nothing new. Microsoft had sent over a similar when when Firefox v2 was launched. And more infamously had dropped a huge IE logo in Netscape’s lawn after Internet Explorer v4 was released (but this is definitely a lot friendlier). Here’s the cake Internet Explorer Team sent to Firefox :
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/2588746706_e393a221d9.jpg





MetalheadGautham said:


> My latest theme and set of updates:
> 
> *thesmallerbang.blogspot.com/
> 
> Please comment on the theme and on the top most post



The design is very simplistic and easy on the eyes. But looks very much like a website from 1998. It's web 1.0ish.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

I need some advice from experienced bloggers here:

Is it OK to write something quite personal (but still sharable) in a blog ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I need some advice from experienced bloggers here:
> 
> Is it OK to write something quite personal (but still sharable) in a blog ?


Yeah, but mostly people share personal details by being anonymous


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Yeah, but mostly people share personal details by being anonymous


This does not show _any_ personal details like location, place of work, etc. Its just a something about how I did such and such a thing and how I handle it.

I think I will post it anyway, since so far its comming out rather fine.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah blog were actually meant to be a personal diary kinda thing but then people exploited them as a source of $$ and other things


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2008)

Must have Application for Windows mobile phones like HTC touch

If you own a HTC touch or any other windows mobile phone it is for you


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I need some advice from experienced bloggers here:
> 
> Is it OK to write something quite personal (but still sharable) in a blog ?


Dude the blog is meant to be personal, depending on what you are focussing on. My blog is everything me, I have shared quite a lot things about my Life's Happenings. It depends on what you are focussing on. If it's a generic blog then why not.


----------



## slugger (Jun 19, 2008)

*MozBackup : Create backup of your Mozilla-based software [Firefox, Thunderbird, Flock*

*MozBackup : Create backup of your Mozilla-based software [Firefox, Thunderbird, Flock etc]*



> MozBackup is a useful Windows-based freeware tool that can be used for backing up the settings and add-ons installed in Firefox, Thunderbird, Flock etc with just a few mouse clicks. It currently supports backing up of Firefox, Thunderbird, Sunbird, Flock, SeaMonkey, Mozilla suite, Spicebird and Netscape settings and profiles.


*Read the full post....*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah blog were actually meant to be a personal diary kinda thing but then people exploited them as a source of $$ and other things





iMav said:


> Dude the blog is meant to be personal, depending on what you are focussing on. My blog is everything me, I have shared quite a lot things about my Life's Happenings. It depends on what you are focussing on. If it's a generic blog then why not.


Thanks for the support guys. 

Here is the thing I was talking about:

**thesmallerbang.blogspot.com/2008/06/swordsman-who-fights-with-paper-sword.html*

Its about how I lived with the PC I have.


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Browser Shootout:*


> With the release of Opera 9.5 & Firefox 3 in the past few days, the browser war has once again begun. Apple released Safari 3.1 for Windows with big claims which started ‘who’s the fastest’ war & now all three claiming to be the fastest browser.
> 
> I am going to test Internet Explorer 7 (as Internet Explorer 8 is in beta stage), Firefox 3, Opera 9.5 and Safari 3.1.
> 
> ...



*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/browsers-shootout/

*Why Vista's memory management is better than XP:*



> We all have heard a lot about Windows Vista being a resource hog & it using almost every single bit of RAM installed in our system. The task manager ‘proves’ this by showing very less Free RAM. Most of the people panic when they have a look at current system resources.
> 
> Don’t worry! This is how Windows Vista works & it’s better than Windows XP. To understand how it is better, I’ve written the internal working in simple language which, even a newbie can understand.



*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/vista-memory-managemet-system/


----------



## karmanya (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering, all of you on blogger how do you make your blogs look so good? The themes- are they taken from somewhere or do you make them from scratch? and when you post, do you post directly into the blogger space or format it through somewhere first? and lastly how do I make my own themes?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

^^take a free theme from author's site then customize it to your will

almost all blog applications provide a web interface for formatting and publishing posts.

Though you can make your custom theme too, but making whole thing from scratch is a PITA


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2008)

Honda Launches First Hybrid Car In India


----------



## Indyan (Jun 21, 2008)

*Tiny Utilities : Small is Good - VI*​
Time for another edition of Tiny Utilities : Small is Good. In each edition I review 3 tiny but extremely useful freeware.

In this edition -

*XNeat Windows Manager :* Allows you to re-arrange the taskbar buttons, pin a window, send any taskbar button to the system tray,  make any window transparent and more.

*Startup Delayer :* Startup Delayer attempts to prevent the customary slowdown experienced immediately after login into your account. When Windows loads its startup files, it attempts to load every application at the same time. This creates a resource crunch and make your system lag. With Startup Delayer you can fix this.

*Xentient Thumbnails :* Instead of displaying generic icons display content of the image file as the icon.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 21, 2008)

My new Blog: ClearPixels


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> My new Blog: ClearPixels


super duper ultra dude 
Keep up the good work 

*BTW Guys, I am shifting my blog to wordpress.com
Reasons quite obvious - I need better looks and I need pages.*

Shift Will be complete in a few more hours.

Address still *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com
Instead of *thesmallerbang.blogspot.com


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Dude! Why not your own domain? It doesn't cost anything these days. Also, I'm not sure how much you can customise themes on WP.com. Also, there will be plugin restrictions (I might be wrong in this though). 

Still, get your own domain...


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

you can't save css changes for any theme in free wordpress hosted blog, that sucks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Dude! Why not your own domain? It doesn't cost anything these days. Also, I'm not sure how much you can customise themes on WP.com. Also, there will be plugin restrictions (I might be wrong in this though).
> 
> Still, get your own domain...


dude, I find wordpress to be MUCH MUCH more satisfactory than blogger.
what wdgets it gives is comparable to blogger or at most times, higher.
it has better themes, better feel, etc, etc.
*and I get 3GB free storage space - unlimited bandwidth*
*it has support to create simple web pages*

me thinks wordpress is better option 4 a full website.


T159 said:


> you can't save css changes for any theme in free wordpress hosted blog, that sucks


why the F should I care ? I know NOTHING about web scripting languages


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

^^only if u care abt ur blog and readers, sooner or later u hav to make it distinct


----------



## narangz (Jun 21, 2008)

Guys a request. If you like my browser shootout article, please digg it:

*digg.com/software/Browser_shootout_IE_7_Firefox_3_Opera_9_5_Safari_3

Thanks!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^only if u care abt ur blog and readers, sooner or later u hav to make it distinct


I know LOTS of successful blogs who are not successful mearly by looks.
And there is NO way I can learn css because I already have python, c++, Qt & Java to worry about.

And the day I will make my blog "Different" as you say, will be the day I will need to get myself a seperate domain, hence I will also get seperate hosting, all paid. Its easy to shift from one wordpress blog to another.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> Guys a request. If you like my browser shootout article, please digg it:
> 
> *digg.com/software/Browser_shootout_IE_7_Firefox_3_Opera_9_5_Safari_3
> 
> Thanks!


nice post, i can effort you have put in.
how you made those charts?, using word/excel?
_Dugg_


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I know LOTS of successful blogs who are not successful mearly by looks.
> And there is NO way I can learn css because I already have python, c++, Qt & Java to worry about.
> 
> And the day I will make my blog "Different" as you say, will be the day I will need to get myself a seperate domain, hence I will also get seperate hosting, all paid. Its easy to shift from one wordpress blog to another.


its just not about looks, its about layout, readability, interface etc.
html, javascript, css aint no rocket science, if u can tinker with linux then its pretty noobish to leave the web desigining lingo, even a 1 day is enough to learn it all

But its upto u


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude, you can learn blog tinkerifying css in about an hour.


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2008)

y is everybody talkin *about blogging* here 

this post was supposed to be like a *message board* 

you post what you blog about for people to notice.

with so much *offtopic discussion* going on i missed @narangz and @indyan blog announcements  

start a new thread where all blog related discussions take place


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> its just not about looks, its about layout, readability, interface etc.
> html, javascript, css aint no rocket science, if u can tinker with linux then its pretty noobish to leave the web desigining lingo, even a 1 day is enough to learn it all
> 
> But its upto u


I didn't have to put ANY EFFORT to learn linux. It just came by.
Web Scripting is different.


Pathik said:


> Dude, you can learn blog tinkerifying css in about an hour.


pdf or chm will be appriciated.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

^^for wordpress
*codex.wordpress.org/Blog_Design_and_Layout
*lorelle.wordpress.com/

the first one provide the info about classes and schemes used in wordpress.
the second one is about customizing wordpress
lastly google for anything you want, ask other wordpress bloggers if u see something in their blog and want to learn how they did it

But before that learn a bit about html and css, a simple google search provided these cool links:
*www.tizag.com/
*htmldog.com/
*www.html.net/tutorials/css/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks T159

Now could someone please tell me how *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com looks now ?

I still need to create 3 pages there, which I can only do after a week.

And could someone please digg/stumbleupon *I R PC* for me ? I think its the type of things that can help make a flood in traffic.


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good now..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

One thing though. Since I'm very sure you are going to move from wordpress.com to your own domain, at least burn your feed via feedburner so you don't lose those readers after the move.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

@Gautham, the theme looks very good, much better than all your previous themes. Congrats!


----------



## narangz (Jun 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> nice post, i can effort you have put in.
> how you made those charts?, using word/excel?
> _Dugg_



Thanks a lot, man! 



slugger said:


> y is everybody talkin *about blogging* here



Sorry


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> One thing though. Since I'm very sure you are going to move from wordpress.com to your own domain, at least burn your feed via feedburner so you don't lose those readers after the move.


Yup I will move. But not until an year later, when I am done with this schooling and become of age and get a paypal account.

Whats FeedBurner ? Please tell me more about it. I am intrested.


rohan_shenoy said:


> @Gautham, the theme looks very good, much better than all your previous themes. Congrats!


The Magic of WordPress and OpenSource.
Thank You.


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

feedburner.com it will handle your rss feeds. So basically when some subscribes to ur feed, they will subscribe to feedburner feed, so even if u change ur host, you will not lose ur rss feeds as they handled by third party in this case feedburner


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> feedburner.com it will handle your rss feeds. So basically when some subscribes to ur feed, they will subscribe to feedburner feed, so even if u change ur host, you will not lose ur rss feeds as they handled by third party in this case feedburner


instructions please.

My latest article:

*Philips SBC9630 Earphones Review
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/philips-sbc9630-music-for-the-masses/*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got to Feedburner.com, burn your feed, and put the feed that Feedburner gives you in the <head> section of your template.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

I found this today, really an awesome thing. Windows Live Writer : Portable


----------



## slugger (Jun 22, 2008)

*Muxtape.com : phun music thingy*

*Muxtape.com : phun music thingy*



> ........Remember the days of yore when you painstakingly created tapes containing all your favorite songs in a single tape. Those tapes, to create which, you raided, scrounged all around to find that one song which transported you to a magical world every time you heard it and had to have in your collection. The tapes which you guarded more zealously than a Bedouin guarding his water. Well tapes are no more and so is the need to hunt heaven and earth to find the songs, what with Google becoming a verb and a given part of our lives.
> 
> But the sheer joy and fun of creating mixtapes can now be re-created on the Internet with the help of Muxtapes........



*Read the full post....*


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2008)

*How to Show Your Name Beside Taskbar Clock*


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

Create UAC White List


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

How to get custom Side Bar in XP(without any tool!)


----------



## bloggerbloggerplasma (Jun 25, 2008)

Please go thorugh my blog:

www.streamjackiegreene.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com

Just changed the theme. Got myself a custom coloured theme. I hope this is better.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2008)

can you guys open *www.GaurishSharma.com


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ 404


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2008)

looks like DNS have not propagated, 
hopefully it would come live by tommorow


----------



## Indyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, it doesnt load over here too.It generally takes about 6 hrs to propogate.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2008)

Now check, it should be live by now
try with www.site and without wwww

*GaurishSharma.com
www.gaurishsharma.com
*www.gaurishsharma.com


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 25, 2008)

New to blogging, anyways here it is : *brightedges.blogspot.com/
Deals with my techie encounters, reviews, tricks etc.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

It will take max 48hrs, Gary. Still a 404.


----------



## narangz (Jun 25, 2008)

working now, gary.


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2008)

Accessing System Tray Icons from KeyBoard

Stop Beep Sound from XP


----------



## Indyan (Jun 26, 2008)

*Five Free Alternatives to Add or Remove Programs*



> The regular uninstaller of an application often leaves behind useless files and registry entries. This is one of the primary causes behind loss in performance of Windows over time. Not only that, the default Add/Remove applet is slow and as bare-bones as it gets. Here are five alternatives you should consider.
> 
> 
> MyUninstaller
> ...


*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/software/un_revo.jpg​


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

*I R PC - now in Digg*

Hi guys!

I managed to submit *digg.com/comedy/I_R_PC to digg, and I got a digg in the first 10 seconds itself . Can someone please digg it for me ?

And my blog again went through a theme overhaul.
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com
Please comment on this new theme, customised with custom colours by me.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ You seem to be changing your blog theme faster than a Sheep changes its feathers...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ You seem to be changing your blog theme faster than a Sheep changes its feathers...


Sheep does not HAVE any feathers

And I am just trying to get the perfect LOOK.
I don't seem to get anything good enough for my blog anywhere I go 

So how is this attempt ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sheep does not HAVE any feathers
> 
> And I am just trying to get the perfect LOOK.
> I don't seem to get anything good enough for my blog anywhere I go
> ...


Theme is nice & clean but its looks empty without any image, put some nice logo in the header


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

I see the Creative Commons image is now visible, remove the text. Don't keep too much text all around, it's a turn off.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> I see the Creative Commons image is now visible, remove the text. Don't keep too much text all around, it's a turn off.


It was a HUGE hack I did to make the image work.
I copied in the html code from my blogger account
And learnt about < b r / > tag.
then lots of tweaking.


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

[Vista vs OSX vs Ubuntu] Erasing A RW

A comparison of the default Explorer/Finder & GNOME options for erasing a RW. It's a post just to show how easy it is & NOT how to do it.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

PC Configuration for the month of June



> Thinking of buying or upgrading your computer? Here's the PC configuration of the month.
> Digg it


----------



## Indyan (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spamlets - Spam Can Be Fun*​Spam is undoubtedly one of the biggest nuisance on the web. It’s everywhere - its in your mailbox, its in your blog comments, its there on social bookmarking sites and so on. While spam filters continue to wage their war against spam, spammers are getting creative - often with hilarious results. A twitter hash-tag service spamlet collects all such spam messages for your viewing pleasure.

Here are some of the gems I came across :

 did you know that the big bang theory started with my big bad bazooka?
 Upgrade your hardware now. Small men, do not give up hope, your time is here right here.
 A key from her bedroom is in your pants”
 enlarge your pole with wonder pills
 power in your pants
 Victory is yours when its big
 Tiny droopy dingdong requires a massive correction with herbs.
 Big Ben just got bigger and I am enjoying every inch of it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

Indyan said:


> did you know that the big bang theory started with my big bad bazooka?
> Upgrade your hardware now. Small men, do not give up hope, your time is here right here.
> A key from her bedroom is in your pants”
> enlarge your pole with wonder pills
> ...


  hlarious.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> PC Configuration for the month of June


you sound like me 
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/gauthams-guide-to-building-the-perfect-mainstream-value-pc/


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you sound like me
> *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/gauthams-guide-to-building-the-perfect-mainstream-value-pc/



Oh. Thanks for pointing to your blog. I got the configuration from Pathik. If you've read the post on my blog I've mentioned that the configuration is by Pathik.

Well, it's quite similar but not exactly similar. Anyway I want to tell you & others that I do not copy & paste others' work. If I do come across an article which I like from other website I copy a part of it as a quote & put a link pointing to that blog or website.

-----------------------------

Internet faces changes beyond recognition:



> Internet will face radical changes as early as next year. The Internet’s ruling body- The Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICAAN) today agreed to open up the strict rules for TLDs.


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

How to fix corrupted XP files easily


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you sound like me
> *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/gauthams-guide-to-building-the-perfect-mainstream-value-pc/


Don't you think any person with the slightest know-how about hardware would select the same config? Considering the budget range and other variables? Don't accuse people like that.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Don't you think any person with the slightest know-how about hardware would select the same config? Considering the budget range and other variables? Don't accuse people like that.



Thanks Pathik for clearing up this mess.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Don't you think any person with the slightest know-how about hardware would select the same config? Considering the budget range and other variables? Don't accuse people like that.


I never directly accused hum.
I just asked for a conformation.
Because recently, that page in my blog got an unusually high number of visits.
No war intended.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah well including the sarcastic smiley and posting it on a public forum doesn't exactly qualify as asking for confirmation.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2008)

^^this theme (Garland) is teh best, i was using it on my wordpress.com blog


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I never directly accused hum.
> I just asked for a conformation.



If you wanted to confirm you could have sent me a PM. Leveling baseless allegations on a public forum is not a way to confirm, Sir. I felt humiliated by your post. There is something called reputation. It's like calling someone a thief.



goobimama said:


> Yeah well including the sarcastic smiley and posting it on a public forum doesn't exactly qualify as asking for confirmation.



To add to it there was a comment by MHG on my blog, which still is unapproved by me.

----------------

*Recalling the Bill Gates era*



> Bill Gates- the man with a vision & a legend is retiring today, leaving behind his legacy. He will still be the Chairman of Microsoft but will now be spending more time guiding Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.
> 
> Mr. Bill Gates was the man with both technical & business management skills and I wonder if Microsoft will be able to dominate the software industry in the hands of Steve Ballmer? I am not so sure and I guess only time will tell the future of Microsoft.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 28, 2008)

*New Antivirus Shootout by Virus.gr*​


> Virus.gr has released the results of Antivirus shootout conducted on June 21, 2008. Forty-nine antimalware products were tested by them using 246705 virus samples. This test was conducted by virusp, a private virus collector.
> 
> 
> Top 5 single-engine Premium Antivirus products :
> ...



Read More


----------



## New (Jun 28, 2008)

Change Opera Mini Icon to Your Desired One


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2008)

Feeling Geeky...


> Fed up with GNOME/KDE resource hogging Desktop Environment, but do not want to loose GUI! So now its time when you turn to fluxbox. Call this page "HowTo forge a simple geeky environment"....


----------



## New (Jun 30, 2008)

*Eleven Ways To Shut Down  Windows*


----------



## trigger (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you have any idea, how does Computer calculates its moves in chess -- No

So, here is your answer! Now challenge its intellection power...


----------



## Indyan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Signal Patterns - Discover Yourself (Invites Available)*​


> Personality analysis tests are certainly nothing new. But Signal Pattern is attempting to take it to the next level by making the process more scientific, detailed and social. After having completed the test, I would definitely admit that it’s one of the most detailed personality test I have ever taken. In fact I doubt that many people would even have the patience to answer all 100 questions.
> One unique characteristic of Signal Patterns is that instead of rigidly classifying you into group x or group y, it attempts to analyze the prominence of 45 unique traits in your personality. After you complete the survey you would be provided a visual representation of the top 10 traits (or all 45 if you wish) accompanied by a lengthy text explaining the traits in greater detail. Signal Patterns then takes it to the next step by making the whole process more social in true Web 2.0 style. You can invite your friends and compare each other’s personality. Again, Signal Patterns impresses with it’s advanced reporting options. There are three reporting modes which allows you to discover your similarities as well dissimilarities with your friend.


Read more


----------



## iMav (Jul 1, 2008)

*Accessing Ext3, NTFS, HFS+ Via Windows, Ubuntu & OS X*


			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> Here I shall share with you the programs and tips that will allow you to access:
> 
> 1. Ext 2/3 & HFS+ via Windows.
> 2. NTFS & Ext 2/3 via OS X.
> 3. HFS+ & NTFS via Linux. (NTFS is available by default in leading distros).


 [...] Continue Reading...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! This is an awesome thread. All the last four posts are useful to me.

Thanks to the thread starter for doing this honourable service to the Digit community. You rule, man! 8)



New said:


> *Eleven Ways To Shut Down  Windows*


Dude, I’d expected something funny. Who cares about eleven _actual_ ways to shut down Windows!


----------



## trigger (Jul 1, 2008)

Want something like Yourname.va.my for free!


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Live Vista CD/USB Without Using Bart's PE


> You might have read many tutorials, which guide you to make Vista/XP live CD using Barts PE software.Barts PE procedure is pretty time consuming as well as old. In this tutorial  I am going to show you the Vista/XP live CD and Vista/XP live USB stick without using the old Barts PE freeware.Let's start the procedure.I have tried to keep the short as small as possible.


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2008)

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program : An overview*

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program : An overview*



> Joint Strike Fighter [JSF] program is a joint, multinational acquisition program for the Air Force, Navy, Marine Corps, and eight cooperative international partners. Expected to be the largest military aircraft procurement ever, the stealth, supersonic F-35 Joint Strike Fighter (F-35) will replace a wide range of ageing fighter and strike aircraft for the U.S. Air Force, Navy, Marine Corps and allied defense forces worldwide. The program’s hallmark is affordability achieved through a high degree of aircraft commonality among three variants: conventional takeoff/landing (CTOL), carrier variant (CV) and short takeoff/vertical landing (STOVL) aircraft. Innovative concepts and advanced technologies will significantly reduce weapon system life-cycle costs while meeting the strike weapon system requirements of military customers.


*Read the full post [Zoho]*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Macro Mania*



> Having an intense passion for photography, I am always clicking pictures. According to some people, the pics I take are weird & they don’t hesitate to call me a mad, but then it’s their opinion. I always respect the opinion of my audience & take their criticism in improving my work. Since, my vacations were nearing it’s end, I decided to go outside & explore various place than sitting on the computer & doing nothing.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 4, 2008)

Last.fm Beta - My Impressions​


> Review of the all new Last.fm interface.


*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/theweb/lfm_lib_thumb.jpg​


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

*My latest article, which is (unfortunately) still in beta stage since I feel too sleepy to write good english the past few nights :-
*
_*Extreme Computing with AMD Phenom*_

**thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

*Why I Still Use Windows*

Finally, I thought I need to do some soul searching and decided to see why I still spend a fourth of my HDD space, totalling 18.6GB, on windows. I found three rather sad reasons why I am still not able to safely get rid of that OS in C: drive and related files in D: drive, despite the fact that neither me nor several other users of my computer boot into windows these days.

Read it Here:
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/07/04/why-i-still-use-windows/

Please comment. 


PS: should this have been in the OSS section ?


----------



## trigger (Jul 4, 2008)

*Caps Lock must die!*

Are you also in habit of hitting Cap Locks while trying Tab or Shift and then banging your head. Now it's time to kill that futile key from your keyboard... read here


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

*New Wordpress theme: Zhovnya or A clean slate
*
Well I don't know what is with me and WP themes. Here's one that was sort of a left over half done theme which I just thought I'd polish up a bit. Its more of looking clearly than anything else.

Zhovnya is a Konkani word again. Means 'you nice fellow' (slight variation in meaning possible). Hope you like it and download the crap out of it. This theme looks best in Safari cause of the search bar, and works fine in Firefox and IE7. 

*img.skitch.com/20080704-qbfsx5a734w5p43pnpbbnm2ji2.jpg​More screenshots and download link...


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Jul 5, 2008)

*ccimblues.wordpress.com

It's all about life in a B-School


----------



## narangz (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *New Wordpress theme: Zhovnya or A clean slate
> *
> Well I don't know what is with me and WP themes. Here's one that was sort of a left over half done theme which I just thought I'd polish up a bit. Its more of looking clearly than anything else.
> 
> ...



I already saw it before you released it officially 

Nice one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Why I Still Use Windows*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Finally, I thought I need to do some soul searching and decided to see why I still spend a fourth of my HDD space, totalling 18.6GB, on windows. I found three rather sad reasons why I am still not able to safely get rid of that OS in C: drive and related files in D: drive, despite the fact that neither me nor several other users of my computer boot into windows these days.
> 
> Read it Here:
> *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/07/04/why-i-still-use-windows/
> ...


Dude, I am really really happy today. I just received a HUGE SURGE of visitors for this thread, and the referer turned out to be WordPress.com  I even was lucky enough to recieve three spams (all blocked automatically). 

Can someone tell me how that happened ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^well i don't usually disclose my generosity...enjoy life ..lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^well i don't usually disclose my generosity...enjoy life ..lolz


you own wordpress.com ?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 5, 2008)

SEO for Wordpress Blogs -Part 1/5​


> *img366.imageshack.us/img366/7807/seoforwordpressblogsnx1.jpg​Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. SEO for wordpress blogs series will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,an SEO optimized one.
> 
> This is Part 1 of the series which covers Permalinks and the importance of Description of the image…


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you own wordpress.com ?


now thats classified


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyway, I am celebrating 100 visits today. This is the first time I scored a century. A record for me.
Please join in to my virtual celebrations.


----------



## remrow (Jul 5, 2008)

How is the w3schools forum? – A Review
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-is-w3schools-forum-review.html

Making a completely Free Website (better places)
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/05/making-completely-free-website-better.html

making your website / blog popular
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/05/making-your-websiteblog-popular.html

yahoo Answers - a review
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/04/yahoo-answers-review.html

*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/04/top-social-networking-websites.html
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/04/top-social-networking-websites_19.html
*likeweb.blogspot.com/2008/03/web-design-and-designing-tips.html

blog.webdistrotion.com  a good blog with rich informations on tech

Need more?? I will be back with more soon


----------



## din (Jul 6, 2008)

Leaning Tower Of Cochin Kerala

Only non-tech and personal blog posts


----------



## adi007 (Jul 6, 2008)

SEO for Wordpress Blogs -Part 2/5​


> *img376.imageshack.us/img376/5803/seospecialyv3.jpg​Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. SEO for wordpress blogs series will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,an SEO optimized one.
> 
> This is Part 2 of the series which covers Wordpress Plugins important with respect to SEO...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ This should be good...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> Leaning Tower Of Cochin Kerala
> 
> Only non-tech and personal blog posts



read and commented on your blog  nice info.


----------



## trigger (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> Leaning Tower Of Cochin Kerala
> 
> Only non-tech and personal blog posts


 
*img66.imageshack.us/img66/8555/91970324lc5.jpg
*g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=66&i=91970324lc5.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ LOL! _Din sir yeh kya karne lage aap _

Are you in some office or what?


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL

Which software it is ? Thats really funny 

May be 'leaning' is a pornographic term.

Oh wait, I posted pictures of two 'kinda sexy' buildings, might be coz of that 

LOL these funny content filters !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

@vishalgupta :try firefox or some other sensible browser maan!


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ hey praka, is that cat a business man/woman?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 7, 2008)

It opens fine for me

@Vishal
you have set the content advisor to block content. its filters are outdated & the browser is obsolete.
Try a better broswer get IE7 or FF3. you have set the content advisor to bloack content. its filters are outdated 
browsehappy.com/


----------



## trigger (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm on client's network in office. Not sure about the filters, they've setup to restrict the access; even dinkar.com isn't accessible due to pornographic content 

But I must say they have very good filters for such stuff - warez, porn, mails etc.. and there are no issues with the browser & its settings.


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

@vishalgupta

No, there is no porno in my site. That is just a personal blog.


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Something fishy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

anantkhaitan said:


> Feeling Geeky...
> 
> 
> > Fed up with GNOME/KDE resource hogging Desktop Environment, but do not want to loose GUI! So now its time when you turn to fluxbox. Call this page "HowTo forge a simple geeky environment"....


Dude, I guess its time for me to start reply posting 
Wait till I kill Fluxbox with IceWM in my blog


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> @vishalgupta
> 
> No, there is no porno in my site. That is just a personal blog.


You selling porn on your site? How come I didn't find it?


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

Goobi, you didn't see the two *Hot* photos I uploaded today ? Look at those. Top one - no takers yet  Bottom one - Fresh Green porn. Check it out


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

A Review of Google Health…


> I've always had the habit of recording what kinds of medication I've taken for any particular ailment of mine, but didn't really have any organised way of doing it. Just emailed myself the details and filed it in an appropriate label in Gmail.
> 
> Then I came across this neat little service from Google, called Health. Now I'm not usually the guy who reviews this kind of stuff, which I would better leave to the experts like Rajbir's Techiez Realm or Pallab awesome tech blog, but I just found Google health to be the answer to all my problems, well at least those of filing my health related data.


Read More @ the Soggy Blog


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jul 9, 2008)

Unplug Computer During A Thuderstorm



> By the time a power surge reaches your house, its already too late. Lightning strikes can be devastating and unforgiving when it comes to electronic devices. Power surges, voltage drops, intermittent service - these scenarios can wreak havok on computers. Did you know that even the slightest bit of static electricity can damage a computer’s motherboard?
> 
> 
> Shutting down the computer during a storm will not save its life - It is susceptible to damage as long as its’ plugged into the wall.



For full story visit *techack.blogspot.com/2008/07/unplug-computer-during-thuderstorm.html


----------



## din (Jul 11, 2008)

New post in my blog (I am really scared of Goobi. He will ban me if I stop posting  )

The made in china tag - I am worried

No, I am not against China


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 12, 2008)

_*Windows Vista - A Disaster*_


----------



## Nimda (Jul 12, 2008)

*Process Management with HTOP*

Yet another way to kill programs


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2008)

*Howto get Inline/embedded Comment form in Blogger*


> Most people don't like the default comment style of blogger, which is to have comments in separate window with a diffrent theme which does not match your site. for this reason alone people switch to other blogging platform like wordpress which have this features since ages.
> 
> Now blogger team has came to rescue, added inline comments, so that your readers can comment right on the page.however this feature is in testing phase only as it has lot of bugs.



Read Full Post

[update]
i am unable to put the code in my post, as soon as in insert it disappers

```
<b:include data='post' name='comments' />
<b:include data='post' name='comment-form'/>
```

i tried using <code> tag but still does not show


----------



## adi007 (Jul 13, 2008)

SEO for wordpress-Part 3/5​


> *img515.imageshack.us/img515/1333/googlecopydv4.jpg​
> Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. This article will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,and SEO optimized one
> 
> This is Part 3 of the series which briefly covers 2 important Google services i.e, Google Webmasters tools and Analytics


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *Howto get Inline/embedded Comment form in Blogger*
> 
> 
> Read Full Post
> ...




now its Fixed
used &gt and &lt tags now quotes are showing correctly.

Please *Digg the Post*


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

Charging customers for online transactions ! Now isn't it a wrong decision ? After all who will lose ?

Federal Bank - From new generation to pen and paper


----------



## adi007 (Jul 14, 2008)

SEO for wordpress blogs-Part 4/5​


> *img300.imageshack.us/img300/5289/firefoxextensionsep0.jpg​
> Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. This article will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,and SEO optimized one
> 
> This is Part 4 of the series which briefly covers 2 important Firefox plugins which are important in SEO study and Analysis.
> They are :Search Status and Rank Checker



SEO for wordpress blogs-Part 5/5​


> *img165.imageshack.us/img165/4550/backlinkstr8.jpg​
> Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. This article will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,and SEO optimized one
> 
> This is the final part of the series which covers backlinks:it’s importance and ways to increase it…


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*Email As SMS & Push Mail Service By Indian Telcos*



			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> Push email facility provided by Indian Telcos. Get your own phonenumber@cellularprovider.com email id and then get emails forwarded as SMS messages to your phones.


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

Netgear WGR614 v9 Review



			
				Techies Realm said:
			
		

> The Netgear WGR614 v9 is a sleek device & the build quality is very good. It beats any other router in looks and boasts of some great features. It is a 802.11g compliant device. The router has web interface for setting up the Internet/LAN connection. The interface is clean & easy to understand. The device did not heat up & hung up as claimed in some reviews on the internet. In fact it was a little warm even after 24 hours of usage in summers. I am totally satisfied with Netgear WGR614 v9 & can’t find any reason to complain.
> 
> Digg if you like



Sorry guys. I am posting after a long time. Can't help it unless there is some power supply improvement.

------------------------------------------

Guys have a look here:

*psebstore.blogspot.com/

It's an official blog by our electricity board 

They made it so that all the store information is made public & to ensure tranparency. 

These guys update the post at 9 AM daily as quoted by a newspaper.

Well, I guess, it's a step in right direction.

What do you say?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pan card status tracking*

Well, all's well and things have been sorted out now I guess. I'll merge the original post in the blogger's Corner thread (even though, technically, it's not a blog, but still..)

_I cleaned up the unnecessary replies as well  - goobi_


----------



## adi007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wordpress 2.6 -A complete review and Guide​


> *blog.aditech.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/cooltext94102045.gif​Yesterday,Wordpress 2.6(code named “Tyner”) was officially released.Here is an extensive review and guide to the new wordpress 2.6


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

Not exactly Blogger's Corner material, but I've got mod status now so…

*Booking a ticket for yesterday.*


> The W!zard and myself made a quick trip to Mumbai to pick up his mac. Of course, I went along to get out of Goa for a bit and meet up with the nerds and the popat who has moved there.
> 
> Things went fine, nerds were met, macs changed hands, rasgulla's were gobbled and cigarettes were smoked. The plan was to arrive Sunday night, spend the next day doing everything, and leave either monday night or tuesday morning. And we should have stuck to the plan.


Read More…


----------



## zombie (Jul 17, 2008)

*comp-const.blogspot.com/

*A mixed bag.*


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

*Live Mesh First Look*



			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> Been some time since I wrote about any Live product. been actually lazy, these things are getting so many features, every product is being updated pretty quickly. Anyway,  I recently got my Live Mesh account activated and damn you I love the interface. That’s not all, I am pretty optimistic of what Ray Ozzie has actually set out to achieve. Microsoft is behind in the race of ruling the cloud, but if they were to somehow integrate all their Live services with Windows then it is going to become a formidable force. The integration part is left for another post. Right now, Ray Ozzie’s baby and Microsoft’s online hope – Live Mesh!


[...] Continue Reading…

*Protect Your Data From Prying Eyes*



			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> Today morning I came across a thread on a forum where someone was able to access classified data on a PC. The guy who’s data was accessed was freaked out. Totally! It was more so his fault because he failed to take some basic and I mean rally basic steps to make sure anyone & everyone does not have access to that data. Here are some tips to make sure people with even basic computing skills don’t get access to your data in your absence. What all should you take care of:
> 
> * Disable Recent Docs
> * Folder Access
> ...



[...] Continue Reading… Huge guide to save your arse.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 19, 2008)

My first "comprehensive" post on my blog (is still undergoing more research)
Alien Life On Earth- An Article to Clear the Air
Do read it and share your opinions
@iMav
Nice One


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

registered a domain for blog :

*prakashjose.com


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 20, 2008)

Ubuntu Tweak : Great tool to manage and speed up Ubuntu

Check out *techno.wiizdom.com


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How to verify Paypal using HDFC Netsafe Cards*



www.jbi.in said:


> Step by step guide on,
> 
> 1. Creating Virtual Credit Card from HDFC Bank.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I thought they are not allowing it any more ? I remember creating PP account for my wife, I could attach HDFC VCC, but I think it is not possible now. Did you test this recently ? Like this month / last month. I mean attaching HDFC VCC to paypal account ?



praka123 said:


> registered a domain for blog :
> 
> *prakashjose.com



Cool, so you are also into blogging. Great.

Question ... You have your own domain and web space isn't it ? So why not installing wordpress in your site ? ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> registered a domain for blog :
> 
> *prakashjose.com


nice move

now install wordpress


----------



## Indyan (Jul 20, 2008)

*3 Websites and 2 Softwares for All Your Subtitle Needs​*


> If you are a movie buff like me who watches a lot of foreign movies (totally off topic - please do watch 4 months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days), then this post is for you. I present before you three websites and 2 software to help you hunt down that elusive subtitle.
> Podnapisi.net : This is the first place I visit whenever I need a subtitle. The major advantage podnapisi has above other subtitle services is the awesome search engine. The search engine allows you to search for subtitles based on criteria that actually matters. This is the best option for TV Show buffs, as podnapisi allows you to locate subtitle for a specific episode from a specific season easily. However, you may not always find the subtitle you were looking for over here. In case that happens try your luck at the next two sites.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2008)

*How to Use Pen Drive or Usb Flash Drive drive with NTFS*


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

din said:


> Cool, so you are also into blogging. Great.
> 
> Question ... You have your own domain and web space isn't it ? So why not installing wordpress in your site ? ?



No.I just bought a domain name +  managed DNS service. hosting at blogger.com .enough for me


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Use some custom theme or download from some site. The blogger bar on a paid domain doesn't look nice.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

^ can you help?pls point to me some resources.


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ can you help?pls point to me some resources.



There are many sites for that. Here's an example:

*www.bloggertemplates.org/

Google Search


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

@praka123

I think you can still go for your own web space. It is pretty cheap and affordable these days. Some members out here do web hosting business as well.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

well....I wont be doing posts and serious blogging as you ppl does  .so ,will change the template to something better. thx for the support.

Is there any option with blogger can I trace the IP's of the visitors?


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Is there any option with blogger can I trace the IP's of the visitors?



AFAIK, no.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

^any 3rd party option? like my domain seller can help me on this?


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think so. It's hosted by Blogger, so there's nothing the domain seller can do.

Why do you need IPs?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

hmm...but isnt it the domain(prakashjose.com) which is first gonna get the hit when someone tries?then only it will go to blogger na?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

For 150 bucks you are going through all this trouble? Seriously, I don't understand you and Metal. Wordpress is free and Open source and awesome and you guys are going for blogger.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

I too agree Wordpress is Better than Blogger but Blogger is good for starters.
Like i am running blogger. its okay. 

I hardly miss anything on blogger compared to wordpress so i didn't change. money is not a concern, will go for paid hosting whenever required.

@Praka
have a look at www.Gaurishsharma.com for reference
themes:*www.bloggerbuster.com/2008/02/101-excellent-blogger-xml-templates.html


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Heheh.  goobimama.blogspot.com


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> For 150 bucks you are going through all this trouble? Seriously, I don't understand you and Metal. Wordpress is free and Open source and awesome and you guys are going for blogger.


No ,it is a matter of laziness ,not about the money! 

@gary: thx ,will see.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sync Firefox bookmarks with Live Mesh*


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a News which would force you to say _What the F?_


> *Sathyabama University: Boys and Girls can't talk to each other*
> Today i came across a so called co-ed University where boys & girls are not supposed talk to each. even looking at each other is a offense.


Read the Story


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^seems like your title is messed up !


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^seems like your title is messed up !


 Holy sh!t, messed up! Goofed up i must say  _boys girls can't each other_


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

not only Sathyabama University ,many other  colleges in tamil nadu is like that!


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

imagine if the goof up had been to type *"do"* instead of "to" in the title


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^I would hit that


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

slugger said:


> imagine if the goof up had been to type *"do"* instead of "to" in the title


hehe...hold your mind's horses, typo fixed 


> Here is a News which would force you to say _What the F?_
> 
> 
> > *Sathyabama University: Boys and Girls can't talk to each other*
> ...


*sigh*
I hope its all right now
these typos are risky business


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Here is a News which would force you to say _What the F?_
> 
> Read the Story


Fuk........... I would have died there


----------



## Indyan (Jul 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Here is a News which would force you to say _What the F?_
> 
> Read the Story



Seriously, is that College run by nuts? Gosh! I would be surprised if any  straight person remains sane after spending 4 yrs in that college.
Not just that, they dont even allow mobile phones in hostels!! WTF WTF
Who are they to prohibit cameras and walkmans? College life is one of the most memorable period in ones life. I am sure if someone wants to capture those moments he isnt commiting a crime.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

These people are sick and we can only say What The F!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

Helps please:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=894216&postcount=204


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

I have completed the extensive tour of Live Mesh. I have published Part 2 of the guide. Screen shots and details of what is what and the features have been talked about.

*Live Mesh First Look [Part 2]*


			
				 Being Manan said:
			
		

> First Look [Part 1] of Live Mesh showed how Mesh looks and what are the basic categories of Mesh, now let’s get down to some how it does what it is supposed to do.


[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Can you explain to me why you tweet three times every time you post something?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

*Small Cat on twitter*

*First cat on Twitter. *


> So you might have heard of this thing called Twitter. Well it so happens, that I'm on it....
> 
> .....Also, it so happens that Small Cat has also started his own Twitter feed, and so far has posted about sleeping and eating. So if you want to know more about Small Cat and what his thoughts are, follow him as well.


Posted on Goobimama's Soggy Blog


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Can you explain to me why you tweet three times every time you post something?


3 times? I don't tweet at all. It all happens on it's own. I have an assistant who takes care of my twitter account and all such matters. Please drop in a complaint at anything@beingmanan.com and my assistant will look into it. Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

^^assistant ? a bot or human ?
lolz


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 27, 2008)

Be the world's laziest blogger: *nspeaks.com/271/how-to-be-the-worlds-laziest-blogger-part-1/

Part 2 coming up soon because laziness got over me writing a long post!


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2008)

*Submit blogs and sites to multiple Web directories and bookmarking sites for free*

*Submit blogs and sites to multiple Web directories and bookmarking sites for free*



> Submitting your blog/ site to web directories and social bookmarking sites is generally a good way of attracting interested people to your blog. You also get backlinks to your blog, that would play a role in increasing your pagerank. However, signing up at each and every directory and bookmarking site before you can submit your blog can be a boring and tedious process. I recently found this site that does away with the task of signing up with each directory before submission – all for Free.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Another one of my useless posts, but there's nothing much you can do about it now can you!

*Milind finds his long lost son and other stories…*


> I have a son! A real life breathing, talking, walking, annoying kid! But first, let's rewind a bit.
> 
> Being that the last digit boys meetup was nothing short of awesome, we decided to make it even more awesomer by having another one in quick succession, except this one was expected to have like 14 attendees! That's huge.
> 
> Discussions carried on in the "26th July 2008. Officlal Digit Mumbai Meet. Be there. Or be banned." thread. 26th July because I was supposed to go to Mumbai for some event on the 25th. But that got cancelled, and but since I had already invoked the 'brotherhood' card in the forum, I had to make sure I was there. Besides, I'm not even sure how I was supposed to ban myself.


----------



## slugger (Aug 2, 2008)

*Automate search for songs and movies with Google*

*Automate search for songs and movies with Google  *


> Anybody who is aware of the existence of Google must have at some point or the other tried to search for songs [_ahem!_] or movies [_ahem!! ahem!!_]. You probably made use of various search operators to filter out the unwanted results. Yet in spite of all this you find that, by the time you visit the site, the site either no longer exists, or even more frustrating, the page is now password protected. You look at the cached page and rue your loss. If only you had visited the page earlier, you could easily have downloaded all the movies and songs from there. Or you can let Google itself tell you about the site immediately after it discovers [indexes] those movies and songs you were looking for.


*Read the full post....*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 2, 2008)

I started something today, only 3 posts but nothing related to technology... yet.

*klaw24.wordpress.com/

Took me a long time to get started on this one, hope I can maintain it 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LIVE Internet TV: Is it any good?*



> It’s been around long enough, but I got a taste of it only a couple of days ago. Internet TV actually lets you watch television on your computer using the Internet, for free or for a small fee. In my case it was free, as in free beer. Now you’d think why would someone want to watch TV through the Internet when you can just watch it on the… err.. TV!



*Read More...*


----------



## iMav (Aug 3, 2008)

*5 Reasons NOT To Move To Linux*


			
				Being Manan said:
			
		

> We have read thousands of outrageously stupid reasons why one should move to Linux, reasons like - Linux has GIMP so shift to a completely new platform! Off course there are some authors who really know what they are talking about and make compelling arguments about the FOSS movement and why one might contemplate a switch.


[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 3, 2008)

*A little offtopic:*

@ arya,

Just hold ur tongue. We aren't begging to google or whatsoever. You might be rich and that makes u to speak all those shitty words.

@ others who are wondering why:

This was arya's comment on this post in my blog.



> $1.50 per day is _not_ “decent money”. Not even close.
> I personally think that displaying Adsense advertisements on your website (specially a personal blog) is like begging Google to throw some breadcrumbs your way and then getting excited when they throw half a loaf.
> No offense intended to anyone who does use Adsense.


@ arya...

Just mind ur language. Not everyone has enough money to waste on those jazzy little rotten apple toys.

And, if u r not interested, don't even read such posts. Your comment is marked as "*spam*" 

BTW, happy friendship day.


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2008)

*Google Sites with your own domain name*

*Google Sites with your own domain name*


> Just found out that you can use your own, custom domain names with Google sites. So I went ahead and created one for myself – mysite.shubhspace.co.cc. This feature is currently available for users of Google Apps. You need to get yourself a Google Apps account and create a Google sites through it.



*Read the full post....*

@arya*
u epitomise snooty boorish behaviour
the stench that your presence creates can't be masked by a million litres of the choicest perfumes


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

Rule #1 of any blog should be to allow any comments as long as they are not from spammers. Of course, abusive unrelated comments should not be approved (although I think those should just be moderated and then approved) but from what it looks like aayush was merely disagreeing with your view. 

After all, it is those types of comments that spark discussions leading to a blog becoming popular. Comments like "Nice writeup" or "you rock" are pretty much useless even though they make you feel good from within. 

Take a look at the big guys like Engadget. Filled with negative abuses hurled directly Engadget but they aren't deleting any of those. 

@aayush: Getting $1.50 per day from a personal blog is certainly good. Its just extra cash after all.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 3, 2008)

@ goobi, I partially agree with u. I do agree that negative replies are good, but its not very kind to call someone as a *begger* who is using adsense on their blog. So those kinds of comments are nothing but spam to me.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

Still, a comment is a comment and has to be approved. Isn't that what journalism is all about? And why is it then that you have freely posted the comment here? You are writing on the public domain and should be willing to accept whatever criticism that comes out of it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 3, 2008)

@Gigacore, a comment on your blog should be dealt with on the blog. You should approve that comment and let the discussion continue there itself. I disagree with the fact that a comment on your blog is made a post here. If you are trying to prove something in a debate it is fine but this was uncalled for.

If a certain word is something you find derogatory edit it to something else and approve the rest of the comment, you can send an email to the person saying that you didn't take in kind to the words that were used.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 4, 2008)

Giga, Its your blog.do whatever you want.
if arya left a comment which you didn't liked, then you could delete or leave a similar comment on his site as anonymous. or you could have expressed your concern to him over e-mail.

Its not right to discuss it here.

Sorry if I was rude


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2008)

*Refrain Command Prompt from Disappearing*


----------



## allthesethingsihavedone (Aug 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *A little offtopic:*
> 
> @ arya...
> 
> ...


mind the gap *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 5, 2008)

This time for a change *Not so Techy Post*


> *Exams Over,What to Do in Free Time*
> *bp3.blogger.com/_wMAC6frBFdw/SJYruw0IKqI/AAAAAAAAAO4/GEdFM0vPEFU/s320/bored-ink.jpg
> My College Exams have ended few days back. There is still time to before new session of college Begins. this means sittings at home whole day and doing nothing. some people call it rest and means of relaxation. for me its simply waste of time. so thought to pen down some ideas which one could do and enjoy his/her holidays. after all we rarely get such long holidays.so I want to utilize it to fullest extent.
> 
> Read Full Post On GaurishSharma.com


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 8, 2008)

*firefox future web browser concept*

*drgauravsuneja.blogspot.com/


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: firefox future web browser concept*

Please don't post such stuff in the tech news section. If you do, give an excerpt and mention the proper source of the content. Moving this thread to the Blogger's Corner thread.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

AirTel ‘Hello Tunes’ fiasco



> My mobile operator (AirTel) has given me quite a few reasons to frown during the time I’ve been using their services. I’ve grown accustomed to their promotional messages, fluctuating call charges and poor signal reception in my locality. I don’t find it irritating any more to receive their pre-recorded advertisements.....



Read entire post...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

*Why I like DRM & Internet based distribution*




> Everything is available on Torrents & considered piracy but I would actually like to pay for it if I get a proper distribution system via torrents. If the companies charge me Rs 200 monthly for a subscription based service like we have with DTH in 720p HD resolution which should be about 500 MB then I would gladly pay for it because then I can download the Video file even when I am in the office & then watch it on weekend, in my phone or anywhere else as I “own” the file. I don’t mind them putting DRM on it as Piracy is wrong & it is something you realize when you are yourself making such broadcast content but implement the DRM in a better way. Microsoft has playforsure DRM which is available on a wide range of Devices due to which if you buy a song from a Playforsure service provider then you can be rest assured that it will play on any compatible device. I would urge other device manufacturer to provide support for playforsure or some other unified DRM system.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 10, 2008)

A conversation between Windows user & FOSS user


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

not me *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/95.png
But may someday *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2008)

ax3 said:


> do u all earn from blogging ??



Not me, I blog for the heck of it!!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 12, 2008)

ax3 said:


> do u all earn from blogging ??


As i like to say,
Money from blogging is not a aim, but a side product.
Means you don't do any seprate effort to earn money(apart from blogging) and it comes automactically.

However there are some people who blog ONLY for money.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2008)

ax3 said:


> do u all earn from blogging ??



Not at all.
When money comes in account, the quality of blog goes down.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

Earning thorugh your own blog is quite a challenging task. I am sure that most people who blog, earn money by writing other blogs and have their blogs just for their own personal stuff.

So if money is your thing, then it makes sense that you write other blogs/publications, you get paid a rupee a word ('a' & 'the' included).


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2008)

*PageTiki: Create RSS feed updates for any websites*

*PageTiki: Create RSS feed updates for any websites*



> Some of my favorite websites for some inexplicable reasons, do not provide feeds – bad bad boys!! Surfing the net the other day [= just now], I came across Page Tiki. It lets you create a RSS feed, just like that, from any websites you want.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 14, 2008)

*The OSS Maniacs!*


*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8001/oss117150ad4.jpg

No excerpts, sorry!​


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

ax3 said:


> do u all earn from blogging ??


Till date not one has donated even 10 bucks to the cause of the Soggy Blog.


----------



## narangz (Aug 15, 2008)

*Secure your wireless network- Better safe than sorry​*


			
				Techies Realm said:
			
		

> These days the devices supporting Wireless LAN (WLAN)/Wi-fi don’t cost a bomb & are pretty much common. The most common devices which support WLAN/Wi-fi are laptops & mobile phones. Due to widespread availability & use of such devices you can expect many to intrude into your wireless network.
> 
> These intruders may use your internet for harmless browsing but you can also expect them to download big files using your internet connection & the result is heavy internet bills. These are actually harmless intrusions.
> 
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> you get paid a rupee a word ('a' & 'the' included).


Wow, really? That’s a hefty payment. Which blog pays that much, man?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> *Secure your wireless network- Better safe than sorry​*


Finally. I seriously thought you had given up on your blog.


----------



## narangz (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Finally. I seriously thought you had given up on your blog.



Never. I told you my problem. I guess you thought it's plain _bahaanebaazi._ It wasn't an excuse although I know I am a bit lazy too.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> Earning thorugh your own blog is quite a challenging task. I am sure that most people who blog, earn money by writing other blogs and have their blogs just for their own personal stuff.
> 
> So if money is your thing, then it makes sense that you write other blogs/publications, you get paid a rupee a word ('a' & 'the' included).


Wow, 1Ruppe per word is nice.
where do you get such payments?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> I know I am a bit lazy too.


me too


----------



## slugger (Aug 19, 2008)

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter: Manufacturing 02 - Lean Manufacturing*

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter: Manufacturing 02 - Lean Manufacturing*



> ........Any great designs are pretty much insignificant unless you successfully manufacture it according to design and are able to use it in accordance with its stated objective. Taking this view, it would not be hard to imagine that one of the major portions of the JSF program is the actual manufacturing of the aircrafts. Manufacturing these aircrafts would require the implementation of concepts and utilization of technology which till now were either never used or even if used definitely not at the scale it would be used here. Some of the noteworthy features seen in the design and manufacture of the F-35 – The Digital trail, Lean manufacturing, Laser positioning system etc........



*Read the full post....*


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

*PC configuration for the month of August:*



			
				Techies Realm said:
			
		

> Here’s the PC configuration of the month for home/office use by Pathik. For gaming you may add a graphics card as per your budget.
> 
> _Digg it_


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Cell phones to buy in budget: 5k-10k

This is first of the five posts, dedicated to making your mobile buying a bit easier. Each post will target a specific budget and will look at all the available options in that budget. They will be sorted according to different categories to make things even simpler for you. Before I start I'd like to make it clear that in neither of these posts will any particular cell phone maker or it's phones will be given preference over the others. I have tried my best to remain as unbiased as I can. Also every thing here is obviously my opinion, which might differ from yours. That does not however make either me or you wrong. If there is something here which you do not agree with, then simply ignore it. So with that out of the way, let us begin.

Continue reading...


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2008)

*Success has thousand fathers..err mothers too*

*Success has thousand fathers..err mothers too*


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 21, 2008)

CodeBank - A freeware portable code snippets manager
Link: *www.w3hobbyist.com/downloads/codebank-a-freeware-portable-code-snippets-manager/


----------



## Indyan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Pixelpipe - Simultaneously Upload Your Media to 30+ Websites*



> Pixelpipe is a new service that enables you to mass distribute media. The concept itself is not new. Ping.fm did it for text (microblogging and status updates) and Hey!Spread and TubeMogul did it for videos. But Pixelpipe allows you distribute all forms of media across the web – Images, Videos as well as Audio Clippings. Indian readers will be interested in knowing that Pixelpipe also has an office in India (New Delhi) headed by Pixelpipe’s architect Jacob Jay.
> Pixelpipe currently supports 32 Video/Image hosting services including Adobe Share, Box.net, Facebook, Flickr, Friendster, Imageshack, Imeem, Phanfare, Photobucket, Picasa, Smugmug, Vimeo, Webshots, Youtube and Zooomr in addition to supporting popular blogging services like Blogger, Live Journal, Typepad, Tumblr and Wordpress. You can also upload to your selfhosted blog or ftp account. One notable omission is Orkut – which is surprising considering that Pixelpipe has an office in India (where orkut is by far the most popular social networking destination). Many popular video sharing services are also missing, but the as far as image hosting services are concerned Pixelpipe’s list of supported services is exhaustive.


----------



## bmiojesh (Aug 24, 2008)

a blog post for a blogger by the member of this forum.i wll be posting  mine shortely  
title not decided but i'm brainstromming which way to go. a blog about a downloader maybe or something  lets guess ok.


----------



## slugger (Aug 26, 2008)

change of address

*www.shubhspace.com*

courtesy Sukhdeep Singh


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## din (Aug 26, 2008)

slugger said:


> change of address
> 
> *www.shubhspace.com*
> 
> courtesy Sukhdeep Singh



Hearty Congrats. Finally you got it.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2008)

congo sluggy


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on your domain Buddy


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 26, 2008)

Congratz, Slugger, I noticed it today while I was being redirected!

btw new entry:
*HTAccessible - GUI app for managing .htaccess directives on Windows - Freeware*
Link/URL: *www.w3hobbyist.com/downloads/htacc...ging-htaccess-directives-on-windows-freeware/


----------



## slugger (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
Wasn't quite sure if I needed one. But with the cool pricing I decided to go for it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 27, 2008)

^Also buy your own name!


----------



## narangz (Aug 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Wasn't quite sure if I needed one. But with the cool pricing I decided to go for it.



Congratulations


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2008)

*Autorun Tools*

2 tiny applications that allow you to create autorun files & control autorun behavior on your computer easily and quickly.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

^ You could go into the blogger template and insert that post directly there. Of course, every time you want to unsticky it, you will have to redo that. My advice: Stay away from blogger. Get your own domain and install wordpress.


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2008)

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter – The Digital Thread*

*F-35 Joint Strike Fighter – The Digital Thread*



> The need to be provided with easily comprehended, accurate data in a timely manner is of absolute imperative when on a developmental pursuit of the magnitude of the Joint Strike Fighter [JSF] program. The scale of operation of the Joint Strike Fighter program is such that it is bound to generate a gargantuan amount of data that needs to be accessed by hundreds of concerned individuals situated in disparate geographical locations.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2008)

*It’s How Microsoft Is Perceived*



> Yes, it’s an open source browser, it’s direct competition is NOT IE but Firefox, I fail to understand why people feel that Chrome is competition to only IE and with Chrome Google will be able to do what Firefox couldn’t and Opera will never be able to.



[...] Continue reading ...


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2008)

*Follow Microsoft Tech.ED Sessions*


> Links to various videos, presentations, images of the tech.ed sessions of Australia & New Zealand


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^ You could go into the blogger template and insert that post directly there. Of course, every time you want to unsticky it, you will have to redo that. My advice: Stay away from blogger. Get your own domain and install wordpress.



I agree absolutely


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Reviewing Google Chrome*



			
				Techies Realm said:
			
		

> Google released Chrome, an internet browser, recently. The web & twitter is going crazy over Google’s latest offering. Here’s what you must be thinking- Should you ditch Firefox for Chrome? That needs to answered with facts & tests. So here I am with a small review of Google Chrome.
> Read more...
> 
> Digg it


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2008)

*YuuRok Rocks !!!*




> Most of the netizens are aware of the Ad menace on the web. They do not click on the rattling ad’s which promises some reward. Some even install ad blocker in their browser’s to prevent the ad’s from displaying in the first place. I too never bothered to click or even read these ad’s but last week an interesting ad caught my attention when I was browsing on my mobile a.k.a my mini pc. It look irresistible & I clicked it instinctively.



Read the Entire post


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

*Google Beat Apple At It’s Own Game*


> The Blogging world for last 3 days was, as a friend puts it -  “Chromosphere” and not “Blogosphere”. Yeah! Everyone was writing about how to get themes on Chrome, how Chrome is more efficient a browser than IE or Firefox. People have been discussing whether or not will there ever be a AdBolck+ for Chrome.


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2008)

*Zune Finally Goes 1 Up On iPods*


> Ever since the Zune has been put, it has been pretty much playing follow the leader with nothing in it that sets it apart from the iPods. Pretty much so. But, according to reports this is about to change. Despite having the biggest online retail store and a niche computing environment in form of Macs, Apple still did not put in a feature that many like me would say was stupid even after coming out with a product like the iPod Touch - Wireless Sync.



[...] Continue reading...


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Slick IM for mobiles - Review*



> Instant messaging has been on a rise. Many youngsters & business entrepreneurs prefer to chat in real time with their friends or clients rather than sending an email & then waiting for reply. There are many protocols like yahoo, gtalk, windows live messenger etc where people are chatting away at any point of time. Casual chatters come from their desktop pc’s or laptop’s but the advanced users who need to be online at any time from anywhere need a client software which can be installed on their phone.



Read the entire post


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

*who is the losing browser market after Chrome*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 15, 2008)

Ultimate List of Indian Social Bookmarking Sites


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Test drive Windows Vista SP1 online*


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Symbian Tips & Tricks*



> Most of the people who own a symbian device complain of the device being slow & frequently hangups. They do not know how to use smartphone in first place & then curse the wonderful symbian OS. I would like to impart my personal experience with Symbian OS & provide you with some Tips & Tricks which will boost the potential of your smartphone, providing a great experience with Symbian OS.



Read the full post


----------



## iMav (Sep 18, 2008)

*Windows Dis-Integrated*


> There are days when I suddenly feel like organizing everything in my life and syncing it between my the cloud, desktop & mobile. This time I felt like using the Calendar on my Vista & Events feature of Facebook and sync all this with Windows Live Calendar.


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Coming Soon :: Hotmail Even Better and Faster*


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Sep 18, 2008)

Few Google Chrome tips and tricks.... HERE


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 18, 2008)

also visit my blog 
ankit360.blog.co.in


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Sep 18, 2008)

Just updated...

Nvidia to stick with problem causing solder bumps ........


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> also visit my blog
> ankit360.blog.co.in


Dude! Dude! Please, oh please, snip your posts on the first page. If you haven't realised, you can just hit the "More" button in Wordpress CP wherever you think you can snip the post (usually two or max three paragraphs), so that browsing your blow becomes easier.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2008)

*Microsoft - Life Without Walls*



> The ads are print and focus on how Windows as a platform connects all aspects of your life - your mobile phones; your laptops; desktops & even your home entertainment (TV). The first print ad that explains the focus of Microsoft is my favorite, the image looks simply slick and the text is inspirational too.


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Sep 19, 2008)

Updated earlier today!



> Security ramblings: Sarah Palin's e-mail hacked
> 
> If you have been following the 2008 US Presidential campaign, you sure might have heard of Sarah Palin, the beauty queen turned Vice -Presidential candidate for the Republicans. Right? No?....



Read more....!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Contact Form Plugins for Wordpress*

*Why Use Drupal? *

*Top Features Of Drupal *


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Dude! Dude! Please, oh please, snip your posts on the first page. If you haven't realised, you can just hit the "More" button in Wordpress CP wherever you think you can snip the post (usually two or max three paragraphs), so that browsing your blow becomes easier.



thanks 4 ur valuable suggestion 

new post Hackers deface LHC site, came close to turning off particle detector


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2008)

*too.blogspot.com - Sergey Brin’s personal blog*

*too.blogspot.com - Sergey Brin’s personal blog*

*too.blogspot.com/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> thanks 4 ur valuable suggestion
> 
> new post Hackers deface LHC site, came close to turning off particle detector


I don't think you fully understood what I was trying to say. Right now I see you have just reduced the number of posts on the front page to 2. That's bad. 

Just insert <!--more--> in your post, after say two paragraphs and it will cut it short on your main page.


----------



## hullap (Sep 19, 2008)

SliTaz Install Guide (Bandwidth Heavy)


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Orkut does it again - Browser Compatibilty Suffers*


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 20, 2008)

Mobiles: Is this what Computers have become?

*www.techans.com/2008/09/mobiles-is-this-what-computers-have-become/


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2008)

*Fake Steve Presents The Real Future Of Technology*

The post has images, trust me, it's worth going through.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

^^rated content !


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2008)

I forgot that one picture. Yes, it's rated A.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

^^nope its tech rated too


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

Some extra few visitors wouldn't do any harm!

*I get by with a little help from my friends*


> Its been a while since I've introduced a fellow blogger on GSB (yeah, I thought of that acronym all by myself). But this time round instead of showing praises on a single idiot, I thought I'd go all the way. Introducing, the blog review, by the expert Milind Alvares.


*Continue reading this awesome post…*


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2008)

*Windows Calendar Tricks (Live & Vista)*

Sync your Live Calendar, Facebook events & birthdays with your Windows Calendar. Also, your Facebook events & birthdays with Live Calendar.


> What are we doing:
> 
> Getting all the events & birthdays of our Facebook account and the tasks listed on Live Calendar, onto the desktop client.
> 
> ...



[...] Continue reading...


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I don't think you fully understood what I was trying to say. Right now I see you have just reduced the number of posts on the front page to 2. That's bad.
> 
> Just insert <!--more--> in your post, after say two paragraphs and it will cut it short on your main page.



ones again thanks 4 ur suggestion 
watch HTC Touch HD Real Iphone killer


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ganesh Utsav*

Some pics taken by me in Ganesh Utsav


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 24, 2008)

*Windows 7 : Where is the future heading?*


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Sep 24, 2008)

Latest update!

The Android G1, first look!


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2008)

A little advertising does no harm. 

*How to add a start page to your Blogger blog*



> In Wordpress there is an option where you can choose what to display on your homepage - your blog posts, like everybody else, or a static page that works as a welcome page. In Blogger there is no such option, or is there? You will find out soon. ...



Read more


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 25, 2008)

*Make your presence felt on the Web in about $8USD/Rs350INR*

Get Your own Personalized Blog and Email on your own Domain.


----------



## appu (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi i am back with my new blog completely for Mobile news and reviews.....
Check it out

Samsung M8800 (Samsung Bresson / Samsung Pixon)

Here is the details about the samsung 8 megapixel phone
Some of the specifications of the new device are there, and the bad news is that it doesn't has a WVGA display, just a 3.2" 240 x 400 pixel touch-sensitive panel in 16 million colours similar to that in the Samsung Omnia. Read more


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 26, 2008)

*Microsoft Tinker : The best Windows Ultimate Extra yet ?*



> ...The day before yesterday, 24th September, Microsoft reportedly released a bunch of Windows Ultimate Extras, specifically three to the Windows Vista Ultimate users worldwide. This update contained a new Dreamscene, a new Sound scheme and an all new game named Microsoft Tinker. Although this release of Ultimate Extras is by far the fastest from the Redmond company, Microsoft Tinker is not half baked here. Tinker is actually a puzzle based game, having a goal to help the robot in the game to the reach the finishing point....


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2008)

*My encounter with a plagiarizer [aka Fraudster]*

*My encounter with a plagiarizer [aka Fraudster]*



> Towards the beginning of this week, I discovered that a website [from now on referred to as a ‘dust-bin’], had been displaying posts from my blog on its site and re-directing it under its own URL (made me feel a little important initially – after all you only copy stuff that you know is good, hence the first few sentences). Anybody clicking on that link would come to my blog, but the address in the address bar would still be shown as that of the dust-bin. To compound to the matter, these re-directed posts made its way into search engine results and many were being displayed even before my own.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: My encounter with a plagiarizer [aka Fraudster]*



slugger said:


> *My encounter with a plagiarizer [aka Fraudster]*
> 
> 
> 
> *Read the full post....*


Every Blogger,Webmaster or Site owner should bookmark this handy tool: *www.copyscape.com


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks gary 
never thought that personal bloggers would need to use this site


----------



## appu (Sep 27, 2008)

BlackBerry Storm 9500

The highly anticipated BlackBerry Storm 9500 today made its first official appearance, popping up on German Vodafone web site. Images and specs of the first touchscreen RIM-manufactured device have been floating around the net for what seems like ages but it hasn’t yet been officially announced. If all the rumored features are confirmed when the device actually sees daylight then the Apple iPhone 3G might *Read more*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 28, 2008)

Submitting something after a long time.... Not so great though..

There are OSs other then Windows/Linux/Mac you know? 



> There are other operating systems too you know. Win-Lin-Mac are not the only ones in the holy sacred mind boggling world of softwares which are interface between a human and a computer. Here are the five alternatives to Windows / Mac / Linux (For x86 platform ofcourse), I found interesting



Thanks!


----------



## appu (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nokia N95 Meets It's Evil Brother*

The Nokia N95-1 was truly a marvelous accomplishment that was unrivaled at the time, and remains strong even now, a year and a half later. It was the most talked about S60 smartphone, the most ambitious juggernaut Nokia cleverly named Read more....


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2008)

*Promising CodePlex Projects*

Some cool Open Source projects from Microsoft's Open Source arm - CodePlex.


> Many of you might be knowing the Open Source arm of Microsoft - CodePlex. It has some really awesome applications. I have been following the site for quite some time now. It is filled with applications that make software development a breeze and it also has some really nifty tools that help you in efficiently using your Windows PCs.


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## narangz (Oct 1, 2008)

*Windows Vista - a Perception*



			
				Techies Realm said:
			
		

> Etymologically speaking, the word Vista means ‘view’ or ‘prospect’. This leads us to the first major feature of Windows Vista and a big advantage of it over Windows XP, that is its sophisticated appearance. It does not at all prove to be an eye sore of any sort.
> Read More...
> Digg


----------



## Synergetic Services (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Aryayush,

Good thread.  Useful to many bloggers.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Windows XP Gets another six months life*

*Microsoft to Open Web Search R&D in Paris, London and Munich*


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2008)

*Union Bank’s New Logo Copied*

The Union bank of India's new logo is a blatant rip of Kangaro's Munix brand.


> A couple of weeks back one of India’s leading banks - The Union Bank of India, unveiled it’s new avatar, a new logo and promotional campaign



[...] Continue reading...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2008)

*Everything you need to know about BSNL EvDO Data Card*

Get a Unlimited connection with speed upto 2.4Mbps for rs 550/- only


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2008)

*What Windows Cloud Should Do … At Least*

Ballmer announced Windows Cloud, an OS for the internet. I feel that it should do somethings like the ones pointed out at least.

[...] Continue reading...


----------



## Indyan (Oct 8, 2008)

*Clickjacking - Scary New Cross Brower Exploit​*


> Last month Jeremiah Grossman and Robert “RSnake” Hansen brought to the world’s attention a scary new cross browser exploit being termed as Clickjacking. In their own words :
> 
> 
> > Alas, it turns out that some of the issues we found weren’t just a little bad - they were a lot bad. So bad, in fact, that we felt compelled to do some responsible disclosure. One issue lead into another issue into another and poof - we have at least two and probably more incoming vendor patches at a yet to-be-determined date. And we’ve only worked with a few vendors. So… yah. It’s pretty bad.


Read More


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2008)

Indyan said:


> *Clickjacking - Scary New Cross Brower Exploit​*
> 
> Read More


Nice Post


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

Long time no post... anyway, after a gap of nearly two months, here is my next post:

*Life on the Cutting Edge - ArchLinux*
*digg.com/linux_unix/Life_on_the_cutting_edge_ArchLinux

Please comment and Digg.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 11, 2008)

*India vs Australia - Live Cricket Streams*



> The much awaited and much hyped India vs Australia (Border Gavaskar Trophy) is well on its way. Thanks to a host of new age services you are no longer solely dependent on satellite channels like NeoSports for your dose of cricket. Here are a few services offering live streams of India vs Australia cricket match for free.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Tips to increase Alexa ranking *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

*FIFA 09 - Quick & Dirty Review*



> .... Anyways, let’s get down to the interesting part, the things most of you would like answers to. Is FIFA 09 really next-gen, as promised? Does it deliver oh-so-realistic visuals? Have the quirks and bugs in previous versions been ironed out? How does it compare to its arch nemesis - Pro Evolution Soccer? All these and more will be answered!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2008)

*Smoking Apples Live Chat: The Notebook Event*



> The event has been confirmed: Apple will be releasing new notebooks on October 14th. Just over a month after its “Let’s Rock” event, we get to be excited over another one! Long live the Apple Special Events!
> 
> The last time round, we hosted a Live Chat event right here on the blog. Apart from us not being quite prepared, and CoveritLive having a 15 minute outage, we thought it was a really good success. Over 91 unique people had chimed in and the chatter was loud enough to wake up the neighbours.
> 
> ...


[link]

I've posted this cause a lot of us digitians get together for these live chats (earlier we used to have it on Yahoo messenger). Try and see if you can make it.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Smoking Apples Live Chat: The Notebook Event*
> 
> 
> [link]
> ...


Best way is to use IRC - Try Freenode.net

It has multiple servers and handle thousands of users.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah. perhaps we can loan you the unused #digit


----------



## Indyan (Oct 12, 2008)

*Make Vista’s User Account Control Less Annoying with Norton*



> User Account Control or UAC is one of the most annoying new features in Windows Vista (7 Steps to Delete a Shortcut! - give me a break). Microsoft has promised to tone it down in Windows 7, but you don’t need to wait for Windows 7 to make UAC more bearable.
> Norton has released a free utility called Norton UAC Tool that replaces Windows Vista’s standard UAC prompt. The most significant change that Norton has made is adding the “Don’t ask me again” option. This allows you to add day-to-day harmless actions to the whitelist and makes UAC significantly less annoying. Besides this the Norton UAC Tool also displays a modified version of the UAC prompts - which I find to be more informative.


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Best way is to use IRC - Try Freenode.net
> 
> It has multiple servers and handle thousands of users.





MetalheadGautham said:


> yeah. perhaps we can loan you the unused #digit


It's not happening on IRC. Period. The UI just isn't cool enough. Honestly.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's not happening on IRC. Period. The UI just isn't cool enough. Honestly.


No Comments


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 13, 2008)

*Having Linux Partition slows down Windows Booting ?*



> A troublemaking fact about co-existing of both Linux and Windows in a same computer appears to be very puzzling and weird. From a last few months both of my PCs were continuously giving slower booting time in Windows Vista when there is also Ubuntu/Arch Linux installed in other HDD. This is ridiculous at a first thought but finally after some repeated retrievals of Windows Vista boot time readings, I can’t deny this.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 13, 2008)

*7+1  Must Have Mobile Apps*



> There is only so much you can do with J2ME due to inherent limitations of the platform. But that doesn’t mean there aren’t any good applications for Java based mobile phones. Here are my top seven free J2ME applications....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Oct 14, 2008)

*Nokia 5800 XpressMusic review*


Dark Knight Review


----------



## Edburg (Oct 14, 2008)

yamaha fz 16 preview by me at my blog


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Social Networking - It's not a waste of time*



> [FONT=&quot]You always thought that Orkut users had no other work than doing baseless scraps. Do you hate replying to those baseless and plastic scraps forwarded by your friends? Do you want to use Orkut to some positive effect? If so go ahead, read on.[/FONT]



Read the entire post


----------



## Indyan (Oct 14, 2008)

*Windows 7 - The Successor to Windows Vista*



> In the days of cool and catchy names (Feisty Fawn, Jaunty Jackalope and Snow Leopard) Microsoft is going back to the basics and has decided to call its next Operating System - Windows 7. Yes, its official now. The successor to Windows Vista will be called Windows 7.
> That’s how Windows started out. In the pre Windows 95 era each Windows build was known by a version number like most other softwares - ugly but sensible. Then Microsoft decided to get cool and used years in place of version number. This continued till Windows ME. Then they changed their mind again and came out with Windows 2000 only to ditch the year based naming system for their next two releases - Windows Xp and Windows Vista...


----------



## Rishi87 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tab focus trick in Mozilla


----------



## Indyan (Oct 15, 2008)

Guys today is *blog action day*. I would encourage everyone to participate.
My post :
*Blog Action Day 2008 - Five Ways You Can Make A Difference*



> Today is Blog Action Day 2008. Blog Action Day is an annual nonprofit event that aims to unite the world’s bloggers, podcasters and videocasters, to post about the same issue on the same day. Their aim is to raise awareness and trigger a global discussion. This year the theme is Poverty. Here are five resources through which you can make a difference through the internet, sitting on your couch.
> FreeRice : According to the United Nations, about 25,000 people die each day from hunger or hunger-related causes, most of them children. FreeRice.com allows you to make a difference while playing a game. You have to answer Multiple Choice Questions related to English Vocabulary (default), English Grammar, World Capitals, Famous Paintings, Chemical Symbols, Multiplication Table, German, Italian, Spanish and French. For every question that you answer correctly FreeRice will donate 20 grains of rice to UN World Food Program. I love FreeRice because it’s entertaining, it helps you to learn and at the same time make a difference....


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2008)

*Get Ready For PDC 2008*



> October 26th is around the corner. Microsoft’s answer to the Macworld is about to happen. Microsoft employees and the internet is abuzz with some amazing stuff. Sitting here in India all I can do is envy the lucky Microsofties who will be partying on the roof of The Standard. It’s kinda pissing off ‘coz there is almost nothing by Microsoft that happened here other than Microsoft’s Largest Launch Event - Mumbai Leg. Some major announcements about Windows Strata (Microsoft’s Cloud Computing platform) and the big Windows 7 hands on.



[...] Continue reading...


----------



## Indyan (Oct 16, 2008)

*5 Tools To Build and Maintain Your Twitter Network​*


> Twitter was initially meant to be a tool to answer the two commonly asked questions - “What you are doing?” and “Where are you?”. But soon after its launch twitter exploded. It became a social networking phenomenon that very few people initially expected it to be. Twitter is now a golden tool for Marketing and Networking, and maintaining a twitter network is more important than you probably think. Here are five tools to get you started.
> 
> Build Your Network
> 
> Twubble : Twubble can help expand your Twitter bubble—it searches your friend graph and picks out people who you may like to follow. Twubble’s suggestions are ordered based on the number of your friends that are following the tweeter. Every suggestion is accompanied by a list of your friends who are following the particular user, his twitter profile picture, link to Google Search page for the person and the Follow button.


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 17, 2008)

*Apple’s Latest MacBook Refresh & Connection with Snow Leopard
*​


> Just yesterday Apple refreshed, better say reinvented its entire MacBook lineup of computers with something that left the world drooling over. The notebooks got new, faster, more powerful processors, graphic processors, RAMs, Hard Disk Drives and most exclusively a whole new way to create a laptop. These new Macs will come from a single block of Aluminum, efficiently cut and polished with laser with precise manufacturing techniques never seen before.....





> .....Snow Leopard is on its way to be released in the next year and that’s too touting of native multi-core support in both processors and graphic chips and OpenCL. So Jobs pretty much needed some multi-core hardware and DDR3 RAM in his machines to show the true power of this new OS. I think that some similar updates are soon coming into iMacs and Mac Pros as well to catch up with the pace and with Snow Leopard. Personally, I liked the new models and decided to buy one MBP but will wait until the Snowy comes out and the price fells a little to keep up with my wallet.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

Guys can some one volunteer to periodically update this space with any interesting blogs they come across


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 18, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Guys can some one volunteer to periodically update this space with any interesting blogs they come across



AFAIK this place is for boasting of our own blogs. There is always technorati for what you are asking.


----------



## bmiojesh (Oct 19, 2008)

*media encoding*

get the post blog from bij.wordpress.com/2008/10/18/media-encoding 
higlight This is not a flashing subject..............


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2008)

*Free Software From Microsoft For Indian Students*

Free Vista Business Edition for Indian Students & more goodies.



			
				BeingManan said:
			
		

> I have come across a lot of posts on many Indian forums where they say Microsoft is giving away free software but that is NOT valid for India which kind of annoys me but as it turns out, Indian students are also eligible to free, yes you read it correctly - free.
> 
> There are 2 ways by which you can eligible for this:


[...] Continue reading...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2008)

*India seals Mohali test, lend Aussies a crushing defeat*



> The Diwali celebrations have already began a week earlier in Mohali. India registered an emphatic win over Australia in the second test of Border Gavaskar Trophy after the first test fizzled out in a draw. India achieved this great victory after bowling out Australia in the first session of the 5th day of the second test match, after Aussies were made to chase a steep target of 516.



Read the entire post


----------



## slugger (Oct 23, 2008)

*Why India MUST pursue the development its own, credible Space-based capabilities?*

*Why India MUST pursue the development its own, credible Space-based capabilities?*
Was a result of my attempt to understand why India needs to contnue its development of the Space program 

*Part 01*
*Part 02*


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why India MUST pursue the development its own, credible Space-based capabilities?*

*Data Compressing Softwares for Windows : A Short Review*​


> File compression is something very common in this world of technology nowadays, since it is used almost everywhere in every computer in some way or another. According to Wikipedia, Data Compression (actually files are data, everything in the storage is data so the term is basically Data Compression) “is the process of encoding information using fewer bits (or other information-bearing units) than an un-encoded representation would use through use of specific encoding schemes.” Now since the size of the web and user consumable data is ever growing, we need to have something to pack that large sum of bits and bytes into smaller packages. File compression has the answer for this problem and it is quite a necessity........





> ......Now I am not teaching about the chronicles of file compression here, rather I am going to discuss some useful application for file compression in Windows. There are oodles of file compression softwares available for every platform and comparing each and every one of them is not quite the task I’m going to start here. People who want to think beyond the default Windows compression tool can start here. Below, the most useful and well known softwares available for Windows are discussed. Let’s have a look....


*Minefield 3.1b2: Private Browsing is almost here*​


> Minefield, the developer build for Firefox is doing some great jobs with arguably world’s fastest JavaScript engine Tracemonkey.....


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2008)

Though I pushed you did stumble across it, so stumble it please.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2008)

GaurishSharma.com said:
			
		

> *Monitor Your HDD's Health, Keep your Data Safe!*
> Here are 2 tools I use to constantly monitor my HDD's Health. you can also use them,  so next time whenever your HDD fails you know it before.this is done using a Inbuilt feature in HDD's called S.M.A.R.T.



Monitor Your HDD's Health, Keep your Data Safe!


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn! I just realized that I screwed up the 2 threads.


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 26, 2008)

*Inquisitor Vs Peers: The Search Wars Start Again*​


> The Search Wars start again with a raging battle between Inquisitor and Peers, plug-ins those brought instant search feature in browsers. The first comer, Inquisitor recently spurred up support for Internet Explorer and Firefox while improving its strong base over Safari while Peers is constantly improving with Firefox. The previous Safari-only Inquisitor is looking forward towards its Firefox agenda hence directly clashing with reigning Peers in its own territory. Brawns apart, actually both of the plug-ins does provide the same functionalities of search-as-you-type internet search results from popular search engines like Google, Yahoo or other Opensearch supported sites like Wikipedia. Let’s take a quick look at both the tools before directly pitting each against another.


----------



## slugger (Oct 26, 2008)

*Flexible Manufacturing System (F.M.S.)*

Flexible Manufacturing System (F.M.S.)


> One of the most revolutionary concepts of Machining Processes to emerge in the last two decades has been the concept of Flexible Manufacturing System (F.M.S.). It is a concept of machining where a set of machine tools can be used to perform a wide range of machining operations to produce a variety of products. This dynamic nature of the machine tools can be achieved by developing a beautiful amalgamation of Hardware and Software components.



*Abstract*, *Part 1*, *Part 2*, *Part 3*

an old post moved from googlepages in to the blog


----------



## Indyan (Oct 30, 2008)

*The Filter - Music, Movie and Web Video Recommendation​*

> The Filter started out as a music recommendation and playlist generation plug-in backed by Rock star Peter Gabriel and Eden Ventures. When it launched there was no auto-playlist generation in iTunes. But things changed with the release of iTunes 8 (which incorporated Apple’s playlist generation technology called Genius). As a result The Filter also had to change and evolve. Earlier this year they unveiled their new and revamped service which now supported iTunes (both on Windows and Mac), Windows Media Player, Winamp and even many Symbian powered Nokia handsets. So how does the brand new The Filter perform? Does it have what it takes to stand out from the host of music recommendation services?


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*[Review] Sony DSC-T500*



> I have bought and gifted 2 T200s and 1 T300 before purchasing this camera. The SonyT500 was launched after the T700 & you thought only Microsoft could have version 6.1 named as 7. Deciding which 1 to buy was quite a tough call. Choosing between 720p HD video recording & 4GB internal memory did make me swing like a pendulum, but in the end the HD factor was something I couldn’t resist.



[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## Indyan (Oct 31, 2008)

*Six Premium Antivirus Software for Free - II*



> Earlier this year I brought to you *Six Premium Antivirus Software for free* (the links for F-Secure, eScan Anti-Virus, CA Anti-Virus and Norman are still working). Well, the security companies are at it again and there are loads of free extended trial keys up for grabs. Here are six premium security products for free. Grab them now, since these things don’t last long.
> ...



Contains license keys for Mcafee, PC Tools, Norton, Avira, BitDefender and AVG.


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

*Of Apple, iPhone & The Truth*

Things they won't tell you about the iPhone.


----------



## iMav (Nov 3, 2008)

*Office 14 To Feature In-Built Chat*

Office 14 to have in-built chat feature to collaborate & communicate within Word.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2008)

Write faster to your USB drive
Link: *www.w3hobbyist.com/general/write-faster-to-your-usb-drive/


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Canon SX100 IS Digital Camera Review*


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Hey u got a new theme, but change some default looks. Like page1, page2 etc.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 6, 2008)

*Good Bye Windows 3*



> Remember Windows 3? The Operating System that in many ways helped Microsoft become a behemoth it is today. Windows v1 and v2.x didn’t exactly set the world on fire. The Windows juggernaut really got rolling with the release of Windows v3.
> Why am I blogging about Windows 3x while the rest of the world is going gaga over Windows 7? Because Microsoft killed off Win 3x at the end of last month. Yes, you read it right. Although Win 3x is a long forgotten thing of the past for most of us, Microsoft was actually issuing licenses for Windows 3x till October 2008. So who was buying it?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 6, 2008)

My Philips SHP2500 Headphones Review and the Cell Phone Purchase Guide I wrote a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 6, 2008)

Vista has the coolest UI of all MS OSs, and some of Mac OSs of the past!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Wow! Right off the Assembly Line!


----------



## Indyan (Nov 9, 2008)

*Opera Slim - Recover Your Screen Space​*


> Opera Sharp – the default skin since v9.5 (kestrel) is a beauty. It’s probably the best looking default skin for any browser (at least on Windows). However, it comes at a cost. The super wide tab bar eats up a lot of screen real-estate.
> Fortunately enough there is a solution....


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2008)

Newbie Blogger here..

*Some Useful Webmaster Stuff*



> WHOIS check
> 
> Using a WHOIS check, you can find out detailed information about a domain - the registration / expiry date, the owner’s details, the registrar details, the nameservers it uses etc.
> 
> ...




Read More

Looking forward to Link Exchange.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 10, 2008)

TCS Rural IT Quiz 2008



> As you may be knowing about TCS Rural IT Quiz. It has been conducted from the past 9 years and is still going strong. I had been the state finalist for 2008.


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2008)

*Windows 7 - 3 Features That Are Music To Ears*



> Some cool insights into the new audio advancements in Windows 7 are that is exactly what they are – cool! With Windows 7, there are 3 particular features that interest me and will interest most you guys too.
> 
> Let’s begin with 1 of the biggest annoyance in previous iterations of Windows which now has been ironed out.



Continue reading...


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2008)

*Make Vista Look & Behave Like Windows 7*



> Since Windows 7 has been unveiled at PDC 2008, coders and artists have been hard at work to emulate it’s look for it’s predecessor – Vista. Along with the theme, coders have come out with applications that provide you with 7’s features like Shake & Snap on Vista too. As a matter of fact, 7’s calculator can run on Vista too! To make your Vista look & feel like Windows 7 here are some resources that you can use.


Continue...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2008)

Good post manan. Stumbled.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 15, 2008)

Device Drivers: A Proposed New Model through Hardware API​


> Consider a very common scenario these days, you went to a computer hardware store, bought your dream graphic card with all your savings, brought it back home and installed in your PC. All went fine until now, you just can’t hold your breadth to play Crysis. Now here comes the blooper, as soon as you fire up Crysis, Windows gone kaput with an infamous BSOD. Great for the shiny new card you just bought, eh?
> 
> Evolving with the present growth of technology, computer hardwares are making new leaps everyday and performance level are steadily increasing. This hike in the hardware industry and technological advancement also needs its worthy counterpart i.e. software to be sophisticated enough to make the most out of them. Now this is the single most important part and significantly problematic too. It is observed from time to time that when something new is put in the market, end-users confront many serious driver related problems with these new products that ruin hardwares innate capabilities for better performances. Underlying compatibility between a device and code-base is most important part, making the respective operating system to handle hardwares better.



BTW I have started a new website, Feeling Entity finally with a paid domain name.


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Love the theme! Now pay some and get yourself a paid host too. The top left banner kills the entire look of the site.



> As of now, Twitter allows you to get your Direct Messages pushed as SMS to your phones and even lets updates from people you choose to be sent to your phone. But, it doesn’t give you your replies as SMS, yeah pisses me too. Here is a neat setup in order to get your Twitter replies sent to you as SMS:



*Get @replies From Twitter SMSed (India)*


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ Love the theme! Now pay some and get yourself a paid host too. The top left banner kills the entire look of the site.



Thanks for your attention. I know that banner sucks but did not know it would appear there  Surely I'm going to get something paid very soon.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

^^hey get the hosting fro me, at negotiable price 
Tell me if interested


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2008)

Stop doing business, first sort out my problem. Then sell yourself or your host space.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

well i patched it if you like it then tell me an i will tell you the whole thing to do
or 
wait for webmasters here, who can provide complete solution


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 15, 2008)

well anybody interested in Football??
www.chelseablues.co.cc


----------



## Indyan (Nov 16, 2008)

*How Effective is Your Antivirus Software?*​


> I have covered various security products before. I even told you how to get them for free (Six Premium Antivirus Software for free and Six Premium Antivirus Software for Free - II). But in the past I mainly concentrated on the detection rates. Detecting a malware is important, but equally important is completely removing the malware (once detected). So how effective is your antivirus in cleaning up the mess once a malware is successful in attacking the system? Anti-Malware.com put all the popular antivirus softwares through the test and the results are shocking to say the least.
> Anti-malware.com first infected the test bed with Adware. Win32.NewDotNet, Backdoor.Win32.Sinowal.ce, Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.bd, Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ea, Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.a, Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.vug, Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Mutant.e, Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Saturn.cu, Trojan-Proxy. Win32.Xorpix.dh, Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.bsa, Trojan.Win32.Agent.lkz, Trojan.Win32.Monderb.gen, Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cuh, Trojan.Win32.Small.yc and Virus.Win32.Rustock.a. Once the system was compromised antivirus softwares were installed and full system scan was run. After the antivirus software was done, a list of remaining traces was prepared. You can find the detailed methodology used here.
> So, how did the antivirus softwares do? Terribly. Here are the results:


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2008)

Web designers: Are you looking for free, professional, AJAX loading icons that are customized to your needs?
*www.w3hobbyist.com/web-designing/free-ajax-loader-animated-icons-generator/


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2008)

*CAT 2008 Analysis and Solutions*



> The  CAT 2008 - the premier MBA entrance examination in India was held today. I will try to post a detailed analysis and the answers / solutions here.
> 
> The CAT 2008 Solutions are expected to be out by 5 PM.
> Analysis:
> ...



*www.pathikshah.com/blog/cat-2008-analysis-and-solutions/


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2008)

MyPersonality - Gauge your personality



> These days, the focus in ThinkDigit forum has been shifting from providing technical assistance to imparting socializing tips. The threads in chit-chat section are far more than the other sections combined. The forum geeks seem to be enjoying the off topic threads far more than the regular tech related ones.
> 
> A thread by a forum member on how to get develop a good rapport/contact with girls took a strange turn with people posting their personality results. The thread not only got immense response from the forum members, but it also threw light to the social side of the forum geeks. The thread had a post from a member who took an online personality test following which many members joined the site & took the test. Then the geeks went on posting their personality results just as you see in post your internet speed threads. I too thought of giving the personality test a spin & here is what I found out.



Read entire post


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 17, 2008)

*Cleartype compatibility with Adobe Fonts in Windows Vista
*

> ... Font smoothing never was Microsoft’s forte, even the not-so-old Windows XP boasted of horrible font renderation, let alone other fancy stuffs. While on the other side, being hailed from Desktop Publishing front, Apple brought richer font smoothing experience in Mac line of operating systems. MS decided to change the course of game with its ‘Cleartype’ technology, first applied OS wide in Windows Vista....





> ...Now Cleartype is good at an initial look and performs fine with Microsoft approved Cleartype enabled fonts. But things are not the same always with other fonts and could become rather disappointing to work with in Windows Vista. For example, graphic designers swear by Adobe products like Photoshop, Illustrator etc and they come with a great number of fonts included in installer. Many of these fonts are used in Desktop Publishing industry and needs to be perfectly rendered. Surprisingly Cleartype is pawned here with just providing ‘standard’ font smoothing to them. Unavailability of Sub-Pixel Rendering kills the pleasant feeling of them and easily convert them into death screams for a graphic designer. Fonts like Myriad Pro, Lucida Family fonts appear horribly jittery in Wordpad and throughout various MS Office apps...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Minimize shutdown delay of Opera Mini in Symbian OS*​


> The performance of java applications sometimes degrade when used in a Symbian environment. Same happens with the popular java application, Opera mini. You must have experienced that Opera Mini, takes a fair bit of time to close when you exit it. Even on phones with moderately good hardware, it takes around 10 seconds to exit Opera Mini.



Read the entire post


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2008)

*How To Eject/Close CD/DVD Drive Tray With Desktop Shortcut*


----------



## Indyan (Nov 21, 2008)

BTRACS – Tracking Private Torrent Trackers



> In just a few years Bittorent has cemented its position as the P2P leader, displacing traditional networks like Kaaza and Gnutella. These days if you know where to look almost everything under the sun can be found via torrents. Often, the best place to find stuff is restricted private torrent trackers. Due to their controlled environment private trackers often provide better quality and speed with very little fake stuff.
> But getting into a private tracker can be a hassle. Most of them are invite only or open registrations only for a few days. This is where BTRACS or BitTorrent automatic tracker checking system comes in. BTRACS monitors private torrent trackers and displays list of trackers where signup is currently open. At the moment it is tracking 309 trackers out of which 95 are open for registration. The list on the front page is updated every 10 minutes.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 22, 2008)

*TuneUp Utilities 2009 - Only System Optimiser You’ll Ever Need*



> TuneUp Utilities is an award winning system optimization tool that has long been my favourite. The 2009 edition was released yesterday and boasts of several new features. Let’s take a look at the latest release and see if it’s worth the upgrade.
> New in 2009 :
> Retooled Interface: TuneUp Utilities 09 maintains the look and feel of TuneUp 08 with a few changes. The new addition is the Start Page. It basically acts as a dashboard. It gives you a quick summary of your computer’s current condition, and recommends actions to be taken. There are other several minor changes e.g. “Maintain Windows” Tab has been renamed to “Clean Windows” which makes more sense.
> 
> TuneUp Speed Optimizer: TuneUp System Optimizer has been retooled into TuneUp Speed Optimizer. Speed Optimizer asks you a few questions regarding your system usage and recommends tweaks best suited for your system. Speed Optimizer is a huge improvement over its predecessor. It’s much more comprehensive and more importantly suggests tips that I can use (I found myself agreeing with most of the recommendations).


----------



## Pathik (Nov 28, 2008)

*Online Virus Scanners*



> Suppose that you have downloaded a file but you suspect that it may be infected with a virus, but you don’t want to install an antivirus that could possibly bog down your system, as in most cases. What do you do? You use a Online Virus Scanner. There are many free services that allow you to scan your files online for viruses. The most popular of them are:
> 1. Virus Total
> 
> *www.virustotal.com
> ...



*Use Mobile Phone As Webcam*



> This tutorial will show you How to use your mobile as a Webcam.
> 
> Many of us don’t have Webcams and might want to use your mobile as a Webcam to save on some cash and also to put your mobile camera to better use.
> 
> ...


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 28, 2008)

*Voodoo XNU kernel hits release candidate*
​


> After a gruesome wait for more than one month, I was really becoming much unrested about Voodoo’s future and even started some fights on ridiculous reasons in some Mac forums. Previously, I posted about my two long waited wishes those appeared to come true in this week and Voodoo was definitely one of them. Being a admirer of Mac OS X for many reasons, I really like it to run on PCs defying restrictions from Apple. OSX86 was started earlier and was catching up with real Mac slowly, finally defining something which can truly hold position for this noble project. Now we have something that can compete with original Apple Macs over their reliability and performance frontiers, Voodoo XNU kernel is here.


Read more @ *www.feelingentity.com/2008/11/28/voodoo-xnu-kernel-hits-release-candidate/


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2008)

*Control Startup Programs In Vista With Windows Defender*



> Windows Defender, has the ability to allow you to customize which programs to be allowed to run on Windows Startup and also provide in-depth information about the program. This is pretty much the services.msc with a better GUI. To access the functionality:



Continue reading...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Need for Security​*


> The security was beefed up in the city after the recent Wednesday terror attacks. Police squads were seen patrolling all over important junctions, high profile malls, railway stations and almost every place. In midst of this tense situation in the city, I was required to visit Nokia care to collect my phone, which was left with them for repairs.



Read the entire post


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2008)

*[NPTEL]High-Quality Free Video Tutorials by Profs of IITs*


			
				Gaurishsharma.com said:
			
		

> NPTEL is an acronym for National Programme on Technology Enhanced Learning which is an initiative by all seven Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) and Indian Institute of Science (IISc) for creating course contents in engineering and science.
> 
> Basically, Senior Profs of Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) and Indian Institute of Science (IISc) have recorded video of their lectures and they have been hosted at Youtube.these are high quality lectures by experienced & well trained. The course contents focus mainly on engineering and science.
> 
> The various Courses there are



[*NPTEL]High-Quality Free Video Tutorials by Profs of IITs*
nptel's channel on Youtube

Already nptel is a popular channel with over 50lakh views. 
But sadly not many Indians are taking advantages of it
So *please dig this*:*digg.com/tech_news/NPTEL_High_Quality_Free_Video_Tutorials_by_Profs_of_IITs


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2008)

Send Free SMS - India

*www.pathikshah.com/blog/send-free-sms-india/

A list of the best free SMS sites.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you fell for a web hosting plan that advertises GB's of diskspace and TB's of monthly data-transfer? Then read this and see how you can *save a considerable part of your money!*. Link below:

*www.w3hobbyist.com/web-hosting/web...-disk-space-and-tbs-of-monthly-data-transfer/


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2008)

*EnvyNG - Install Graphic Drivers in Ubuntu/Debian in a jiffy*​


> Hunting for hardware drivers is a cumbersome task. You first have to note down the exact model no of the hardware, next you have to navigate through the manufacturer’s website which is riddled with a complex layout and finally you get to download the driver. To add to your worry, if you download the incorrect drivers for your hardware it will create more problems than good, not to forget you will end up wasting precious bandwidth and time. Now you would plead if there is any software, which could download the required updated drivers for your hardware and install them automatically while you relax a cup of coffee. Fret not; your wish will be met by simple software named EnvyNG.




Read the entire post


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 14, 2008)

*Beginning with Vodafone
*

> Ditching the old, shitty cellphone network provider is rather easy, choosing an efficient new one is not. A devoted customer of BSNL aka Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited should probably switch, if not ditch all the providers at once. Many people alleged that each and every one playing in the battlefield of Indian Telecom is dirty and crappy, and should be banned out of the country eventually. But one has to see the perils of life without a cellphone connection, so I had to stick with one, something better in some way. I had a so called Lifetime prepaid connection from BSNL Mobile, so I did not have the guts to just throw it away. Instead I started some market research within the friend circle only, after a google search on the same went in vein. They did not seem to understand the switch and wanted me to continue as I was doing. Now surely I do not pretend to be a mobile junkie like my friend Gaurav, but putting my money for best available results is a topmost priority for me. Since I am buying those recharge vouchers now & then, I have my full rights to get the best out of them. Airtel or Vodafone was almost automatic choices for me and almost everyone in my vicinity recommended either one of them. Now that was a tough decision, choosing between two of them.​


Continue Reading...​


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2008)

*First Look - Seadragon On iPhone*



> Finally Microsoft comes onto the iPhone. My initial thought was that Windows Live would be the first with a Google like Live Suite for the iPhone, but Live Labs is just kicking ass! Seadragon is the first iPhone app available on the App Store from Microsoft and it is beautiful. And iterates 1 thing for sure, Microsoft is better at coding applications for alternate platforms as compared to Apple within the given parameters.
> 
> What is Seadragon?


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 16, 2008)

*Driver Installation: Clearing Misconceptions*​


> Unlike Mac OS X, which runs only on preconfigured Apple machines, Windows needs users to install specific drivers for their hardware usually available from their respective vendors. Now most users, when installing their new hardware, just connect the new component and pop in the included driver disk to their drives and just install everything from that Autorun prompt. They ignore the default notification from Windows itself, that ‘Found New Hardware’ window stating concerned hardware’s name. Incidentally most of the time, driver disks accompanied with products are ridden with several bloatwares and crappy softwares which might not be needed after all. These programs load automatically into Windows and tend to start at system startup, hogging resources and making Windows boot slower in the process.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

*A Rant Against Everything*



> The following lines are part of a full-blown rant against anything and everything. I can’t be held responsible if it hurts your sensibilities. Also, I can’t be held responsible if you waste 30 seconds of your life on this page. So here goes:
> 
> My last post was on the 18th of November. That makes it 12+16=28 days between that one and this post. A lot of water has flown under the bridge between then and now.
> 
> Most of the things that could have gone wrong, gladly obeyed Murphy’s law...



Read it all...


----------



## Indyan (Dec 17, 2008)

*14 Awesome Christmas Screensavers*


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 17, 2008)

*Embedded OS: New Concept on installing an OS*​


> Embedded OS is in. Hardware manufacturers, consumer PC makers are proudly showing it off with their next-gen machines boasting features like ~5 seconds boot time. Mainstream motherboards are going to have little amount of NAND flash memory embedded on them which will be loaded with Linux distros with very small footprint. The resulting features are awesome, providing shockingly fast access to common internet applications, entertainment modules like media players etc. This comes handy when we want to have our hands on these regular applications in split timings without bothering about starting a full blown OS. It’s very interesting indeed and full of potentials too.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 17, 2008)

Well on a different tangent...I have a blog on Tata Sky! Take a look
www.tatasky-dth.blogspot.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Recession Hits Google's Orkut!*



> This is what I found when I logged into my Orkut account today:.....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 17, 2008)

*Privacy on Orkut *

Know where orkut stacks at privacy in social networking..


----------



## sachy24 (Dec 17, 2008)

ASHUTOSH KAUSHIK: BIG BROTHER


----------



## Indyan (Dec 17, 2008)

*15 Awesome Christmas Themes for Windows Vista and XP*
Recently I blogged about some awesome Christmas Screensavers. Now its time for some awesome Windows Themes (visual styles). Fifteen breath taking Windows Themes (Visual Styles for Windows Xp, Visual Styles for Windows Vista and WindowBlinds skins) have been hand picked by me, to get your desktop dressed up for this Christmas.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2008)

*ThinkDigit Mumbai Meet - 14th December 2008*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spam Magnets*



> The amount of spam being generated all over the world shows no sign of going down. If I had access to the stats, I’d be able to tell you that [a very large number under 100] % of all mail is spam. Okay, so I do have access to the bloody stats but I’m too lazy. Now moving on, in times like these you’d think that one must follow some basic rules of the Internet. No, I’m not talking about clearing your browsing history after each session. The rule I’m talking about is - ‘You should not give out your e-mail address on public bulletin-boards, forums etc’. But do people listen? NO.....



Read More...


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Dec 22, 2008)

My blog in intial condition

For Adobe photoshop tutorials and tricks

*www.intekhab.co.cc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

*'Blog' Fails Spellcheck!*



> The word ‘blog’ may not have been in Ye Olde English, but surely you’d expect at least WordPress’ spellchecker to recognize the word, wouldn’t you?...


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 23, 2008)

Pls check out my blog on Tata Sky at *tatasky-dth.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

*SymTorrent - BitTorrent client for Symbian mobiles*​


> Symtorrent is the first & currently the only Bittorrent client for Symbian mobiles. As per their site, Symtorrent is capable of downloading & uploading at the same time and also has the ability to save unfinished torrents. It also gives you numerous nifty options like previewing file properties, downloading multiple torrents, graphical representation etc. Symtorrent is currently available for s60v3 and s60 v5 smartphones.



Read the entire post


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Mumbai Unbreakable !!!* : *gauravlive.com/2008/12/27/mumbai-unbreakable/


----------



## narangz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Win Plasq Comic Life Deluxe worth $29.95​*


> Loved using Comic Life after reading the review done by Techies Realm? One lucky winner now stands a chance to win Comic Life Deluxe (Windows or Mac version) worth $29.95, thanks to Plasq.com. To win the license, you have to follow four very simple rules



*Continue reading...*


----------



## Edburg (Dec 31, 2008)

My new blog on my views on automobiles and technology related news and stuffs - Auto and tech blog

its the first time i am using custom domain and wordpress interface.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Welcome 2009 - The Good & Bad of 2008*

Happy New year to all Digit members.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2009)

New Year Shows Efficiency Of Indian Telecomm



> While we all get all worked up about the launch of 3G in India, little do we look at the horribly sorry state of our existing telecomm infra-structure. The entire telecomm network both cellular & wired were down for almost 25 minutes from around 11:58 PM, 31st December to around 12:20 AM, 1st January. Too many people wishing each other perhaps.



Continue reading...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

*How I use my new toy….I mean Nokia N79*


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2009)

*5 Simple Tips To Make A Good-Looking Report Using Word 2007*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ghajini Review*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

*The herald of Windows 7*


----------



## varunjith1990 (Jan 11, 2009)

tell improvements to my blog *allthetopics.blogspot.com/
 discussing about all the popular topics that discussed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 12, 2009)

*About*

Finally Gaurav Live gets an About page


----------



## mrintech (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> *About*
> 
> Finally Gaurav Live gets an About page


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 13, 2009)

*Getting the Twitter Username You Always Wanted* 

Ever wanted a Twitter Username but found it occupied but not in use. Now you can have it. How you ask? Read on..


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally after months of design  here's my blog

abhinandh.com


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 13, 2009)

*My Favorite TV Shows*

The four TV Shows, which i like

Read Full


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 13, 2009)

and here's a post


XBMC Linux Port - almost there.

XBMC is also available for windows and mac platforms with same features as that of linux port.


----------



## slugger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Get free copies of Aviation Week magazines*

*Get free copies of Aviation Week magazines*



> Aviation Week, publishing arm of the McGraw-Hill Companies devoted to Aerospace News is giving away free trial e-copies of some of its magazines. Click on the links below to order your copy.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

*Nokia Locate Sensor : Make it better*


Making the best use of Voice Chat


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

abhinandh said:


> Finally after months of design  here's my blog
> 
> abhinandh.com


What is changed ?


----------



## din (Jan 17, 2009)

New way of advertising - to mislead people (non technical)

*Where is New Cochin ?*

.


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2009)

*Synchronize your Thunderbird and Gmail Address book using Google Contacts*

*Synchronize your Thunderbird and Gmail Address book using Google Contacts*


> If your in the habit of using Thunderbird at home and a web browser in College to access your Gmail account, then keeping your Address books synchronized can be automated using this Thunderbird add-on.


*Read the full post....*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 19, 2009)

A review of my new fridge



> There are a few defining moments in your life. The day you rid yourself of the yoke of 'education'. The day you get your first real paycheck. And the day you buy your own fridge.



Read More…


----------



## narangz (Jan 20, 2009)

*The Techies Realm Pixelmator (Mac) giveaway*​


> I’ve heard people talking about Pixelmator and how much they loved it. Techies Realm heard you wishing for a Pixelmator license and brings a chance for you to win Pixelmator, thanks to Pixelmator team.



Continue...


----------



## slugger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Raju ban gaya Con man – seek your revenge*

*Raju ban gaya Con man – seek your revenge*


> So you are po’d that while you are handed out crappy Sodexho coupons, he was buying land like no tomorrow. All that anger in you for being made to do the work of three people and yet receiving the salary of just one. While on the other hand Raju doing absolutely no work took home the salary of 6000 people.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## shri (Jan 25, 2009)

Everything Out There
*everythingoutthere.izfree.com

A blog using Wordpress. Do check it out.


----------



## vandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Facts and figures about the satyam scam.

Reasons for recession.

And more @ *Vandit007.blogspot.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 25, 2009)

Some of you may remember that I was looking for Indian web hosting datacenters some 5 months back. At that time, I quickly settled with one. Soon after, I had told some here that the experience was not good. Today I extend my experience to you. Please read about it on my blog. Thank you.

*Link: Hosting at Indian Datacenters [general review]*


----------



## Indyan (Jan 26, 2009)

CoolFlick - Flickr Meets CoolIris


> Sometime back I had reviewed Cooliris (formerly called Piclens) - a browser plugin that allows you to browse through image galleries in 3D. Till this day Cooliris remains one of my favourite Firefox extensions. But the limitation of Cooliris is that it works only with Firefox, Internet Explorer and Safari (for Mac) and you need to download it before getting started, something which is a bit inconvenient if you access the net a lot from cybercafe.



RapidZearch - Search Engine for File Sharing Sites



> RapidZearch is a file search engine which makes finding files online easier by searching for files in multiple file sharing and uploading sites. Currently Rapidshare, Megaupload, Sendspace, 4shared, Mediafire and Badongo are supported. RapidZearch.com database includes over 4,000,000 file links only for rapidshare.com and millions of links for other popular file sharing and uploading sites. It claims to update its database daily automatically trashing dead/invalid links.


----------



## Nuxer (Jan 26, 2009)

Linux Mint Tips & Tricks - *linuxmintworld.blogspot.com


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Biohazard 4(Resident Evil) - PC Game Guide*


----------



## Old_Barracuda (Jan 27, 2009)

*Technology Rules*

Hello frendz have you been caught in a situation where you are playing your game with high intensity and suddenly the game hangs and your temperature rises ??

Well then here the trick how to solve that and avoid those stuck screens again you play the next stage..

HERE YOU GO !!


- 10 best ways to repurpose your IPODs ..... If you think your Ipod has grown old you need to replace that with a new one. Hold on b4 you throw it away in a garbage can.
Read this how can you repurpose it...


HERE YOU GO !!


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 27, 2009)

A twisted post here from my new blog,

God created Satan - purposefully.


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2009)

> I have 5 coupons to give away, I would like to give them to people who actually want. If you need access to the software or someone you know that would benefit, leave a comment telling me why.



*Dreamspark Coupons Giveaway*


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2009)

*Create fonts from handwriting using Your Fonts*

*Create fonts from handwriting using Your Fonts*



> You can add a personal touch to documents you type out and print by using a font that replicates your own handwriting......



*Read the full post....*


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Some self made Themes to Jazz up your mobile 

*Windows 7 Theme for S60 v3 Phones*

*Windows 7 Theme for Series 40 v2 Phones*


----------



## shri (Feb 9, 2009)

*Speed Up Browsing - DNS Server*


> The actual problem may be lying somewhere else. There is one aspect of your browsing that you need not rely on your ISP. Its the DNS server which might have conked.


*Favourite Comedy TV Shows*


> I would give anything for a good laugh (as long as the laugh’s not on me). My list of top rated TV shows that I love watching any time, any day to  those craving for a laugh riot and wanting some best time of their life …


Read more articles at everythingoutthere.izfree.com


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Understanding HDD’s Model Naming Convention*

*Understanding HDD's Model Naming Convention​*


			
				gaurishsharma.com said:
			
		

> Ever wondered why Hard drive model carry 10-14digit string, why not simple names. because model number of a hard drive can say lot of information about it e.g storage capacity,cache size & connector interface.storage companies use a set of conventions



*Read full*



Now you can just find out specs of HDDs just by looking at model no
Posting here as it may be helpful to many, However if you already knew. then pass-it-on


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2009)

*Digital Heritage Project Gets Major Update, Visitor Contributions Enabled*



> I had written about Microsoft India’s Research project Digital Heritage some days ago. The initial impressions of the project were highly positive & I had talked about some additions that would make the project more fun for users.



Continue...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 10, 2009)

*Setting up a Cyber Cafe PC*





> Few days ago I had a mail from a reader of my blog, asking me tips on how to maintain & manage a Cyber Cafe PC. He saw my Lowest cost PC article & it made me think that I didn’t write an accompanying article for the software part. I guess it’s time. This guide is made keeping in mind not to use Pirated software.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

I started my blog today only. Here it is. I know it's uber crap as my writing skills aren't very good but do rate it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Valentine Theme for S60 v3 Phones*


*India stuns Srilanka - Wins the first T20 of the year*


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I started my blog today only. Here it is. I know it's uber crap as my writing skills aren't very good but do rate it.


And you just got your first comment


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 12, 2009)

Tasting the web as it should be, AD Free!

 and

On Fate and Destiny...​


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 12, 2009)

Ads are the reason Internet is alive dude.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 12, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Ads are the reason Internet is alive dude.


No dude, Debsurva is VERY rich...he can sponsor the web!


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Ads are the reason Internet is alive dude.





victor_rambo said:


> No dude, Debsurva is VERY rich...he can sponsor the web!



you were supposed to comment on blog !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

PSP-Review and tips


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Ads are the reason Internet is alive dude.


I know that, even I use ads on my site. But sometimes they become really annoying. In many places, overuse of ads and MFA sites makes hell out of users. My own frustrations on these ads drove me to write that article.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2009)

Fellow Bloogers,

Im helping a friend with his first blog, he intends to promote his "neighborhood" store with it.

Firstly, is it allowed to promote a business on the free blogs of word press\blog spot?

Secondly he goes by the name of ****** communications and that's getting difficult for him in naming the blog. some trials like **comm, **cm dont cut..

Please contribute your creative juices. thank you


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 14, 2009)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Im helping a friend with his first blog, he intends to promote his "neighborhood" store with it.


Yes, he can promote anything(except illegal activities). But the actual question you should have asked is "Will his blog get enough traffic to *REALLY* promote some local store"?
Please note, when I say REALLY, I mean will his blog be able to really increase the sales of some local store. I do not want you or your friend to have illusions, so I prefer to tell the reality without any tact or diplomacy: The probability that it shall work is ZERO. Call me a cynic if YOU *really* think it would work!

And may I ask you if that "neighborhood" store is actually your friend's own store?



> Secondly he goes by the name of ****** communications and that's getting difficult for him in naming the blog. some trials like **comm, **cm dont cut..


I don't get this completely. Do you mean that the name contains some vulgar word which is censored?

Now that this topic has come-up, I will like to add something more, which may not be really relevant to your question: For advertising or promotion to work, you need really large population, unless you are in a highly classified niche. Unless you have a FMCG product or essential service, even advertising you product to 1000 people is highly insufficient to generate viable sales. I hope you get my point


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 14, 2009)

> - 10 best ways to repurpose your IPODs ..... If you think your Ipod has grown old you need to replace that with a new one. Hold on b4 you throw it away in a garbage can.
> Read this how can you repurpose it...
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO !!



Wow, I havent yet met anyone who would throw away a working iPod in garbage!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 14, 2009)

^ wherez the link?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Yes, he can promote anything(except illegal activities). But the actual question you should have asked is "Will his blog get enough traffic to *REALLY* promote some local store"?
> Please note, when I say REALLY, I mean will his blog be able to really increase the sales of some local store. I do not want you or your friend to have illusions, so I prefer to tell the reality without any tact or diplomacy: The probability that it shall work is ZERO. Call me a cynic if YOU *really* think it would work!



I appreciate the honesty. It will certainly not boost the sales by 500% but even if it gives a 5% increase it would be fine with him specially with this kind of "investment". 



victor_rambo said:


> And may I ask you if that "neighborhood" store is actually your friend's own store?



Let's just say he manages the technical department at the Store



victor_rambo said:


> I don't get this completely. Do you mean that the name contains some vulgar word which is censored?



No vulgarities, his name is like  "victor communications" thus difficult for domain name



victor_rambo said:


> Now that this topic has come-up, I will like to add something more, which may not be really relevant to your question: For advertising or promotion to work, you need really large population, unless you are in a highly classified niche. Unless you have a FMCG product or essential service, even advertising you product to 1000 people is highly insufficient to generate viable sales. I hope you get my point



Convenience is the only thing of why he wants to start a Business Blog.  He's trying to cash in on power of Search and sites like local.google.com and others


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fedora 11 Alpha Review*


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 17, 2009)

LINK: *www.w3hobbyist.com/php-mysql/validating-email-addresses-without-regular-expressions/

Disable the “Downloads” window in Firefox when starting a download


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> LINK: *www.w3hobbyist.com/php-mysql/validating-email-addresses-without-regular-expressions/
> 
> Disable the “Downloads” window in Firefox when starting a download


Thanks...Helpful trick


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 17, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Thanks...Helpful trick


Welcome ,
btw do checkout my comment on ur blog, there slight correction in one of the posts.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Welcome ,
> btw do checkout my comment on ur blog, there slight correction in one of the posts.


Done!
made that one, in a hurry. so left out!

Any feedback on the blog?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 17, 2009)

Those in Bangalore interested in checking out Street Fighter IV before launch, here is your chance.

*theangrypixel.com/blog/2009/02/17/live-in-bangalore-play-street-fighter-4-before-everyone-else/


----------



## reshadat (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm writing several posts related to windows 7. Check it out: *www.technonix.com/news.php?extend.218


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 18, 2009)

> I appreciate the honesty. It will certainly not boost the sales by 500% but even if it gives a 5% increase it would be fine with him specially with this kind of "investment".


5% is TOO MUCH. I doubt even if it will provide 0.05%.




> Let's just say he manages the technical department at the Store


No comments




> No vulgarities, his name is like  "victor communications" thus difficult for domain name


Is the domain name already taken? What about country levels like .co.in, .in, etc?



> Convenience is the only thing of why he wants to start a Business Blog.  He's trying to cash in on power of Search and sites like local.google.com and others


In 99.99% cases, success is inversely related to the ease of doing things.

I think your friend must have read some American or English blog and thats where he got the idea from. But this in India and it will takes decades for his "business blog" to convert into mere 0.05%.

On the other hand, if you friend is so much interested, pitch him with the idea of an online store. That will see more conversion for him, if he does it properly.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 19, 2009)

Guys I am a newbee in blogging and recently i have created my first blog . I will keep on updating my blog , just hoping to get some ads . Any suggestions are welcomed .
blog is  *compressedgames-all.blogspot.com/


----------



## shri (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Gun markets of pakistan*

Check out the video from a journalist who visited the north west frontier province in pak. A truly shocking video.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bro's blog - *swift-thoughts.blogspot.com/


----------



## vandit (Feb 22, 2009)

*First experience with dell tech support !!*

Recently my dell studio's DVD drive went kaput so I called up dell support and.....

*vandit007.blogspot.com/2009/02/experience-with-dell-customer-care.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Get giftmate voucher free of RS.275*



mousam2gr8 said:


> *Get giftmate voucher free of RS.275
> *
> *if anyone want free giftmate voucher of 275Rs then just do one thing its for limited offer from your mobile type because its an hidden offer*
> *START RISHI1 GIFTMATE and send it to 099001-45368*
> ...


You !@#$%^&*(!@#$%^&*@^#$%^&*(#$%&*()#$%^*O(P#%&*()@#$%^&*(!@#%^&*!@#$%^&*(!@#%$^&*!@#$%^&!@#%$^&!@#$%^&~!@#%$^&~!@#$%^~!@#$%^~!@#%$^~!@#$%^&~!@#$%^&*~!@#$%^&*()_~!@#$%^&!*()@_+#$%T^&@# $%^&*()_@+$%^ Y!@#$%^&*()_+^&!C @#$%^&*()_@+#$~!@#$%


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 23, 2009)

@victor_rambo,
thank you for the advice


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

*Privacy : Does it even exist on the internet?*




> If you make your Google ID  & login then Google gets to know all about it.
> 1) Google knows your real name.
> 2) Google knows what you are searching on the Internet if you are using Google Search.
> 3) Google knows what kind of mails you get & who mails you when you use GMail.
> ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2009)

MY first blog entry in my new hosting guys...
*
10 Things You Should Have Stopped Way Before !!!*




please go thru it and comment ...

ansd also ur suggestion on the site .. is required .. please help me...

thnks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Some Things Never Change*



> Over the past few years the media has been singing praises of our Railway Minister and the dramatic turnaround he has brought about in the fortunes of this sector. The balance-sheet looks better every year for the Railways and the profits are at an all-time high. So you’d be forgiven for assuming that there has been a remarkable change in the standard of the trains and the facilities as well......



Read More


----------



## shri (Feb 24, 2009)

*How to add Abrite or Adsense to Wordpress*



> You have a sparky new blog and would want to earn some bucks from it. Great. You head over to Adsense or Adbrite and sign up, set your ad formats and get the code. OK now what? Where do I place the code? Which file do I edit? Vertical banners, in between posts...


Read more


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire - Why Going Gaga Over it ??*



a small article regarding my take on Slumdog millionaire....


reply and comment please...

it would be great help for me to improve on blogging further...

thnks a lot guys who commented in my blog prev....


----------



## shri (Feb 25, 2009)

*Service Tax Reduced*



> Service tax has been reduced to the earlier 10% level from 12%. This little 2% might actually save you some money as this tax is a component of most of your bills and bank charges. This reduction is effective...


Read more


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2009)

nice article ...%^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 26, 2009)

Windows 7 and Vista SP2 promises BitTorrent performance improvement​ 


> ....Microsoft was never a fan of BitTorrent. Pretty obvious, how can you be a fan of something that easily and almost effortlessly steals your revenue in front of your nose using your tools? But then, BitTorrent is not all about pirated stuffs, it’s all about file sharing. When I used Windows XP and Vista previously, a crawling uTorrent was not so easy to bear every time. The whole story changed with introduction of Windows 7 (beta actually, for now and RC in recent future), suddenly my torrent downloads got faster than ever before without tweaking a single thing in OS. There was tweaking tools available there to change maximum number of simultaneous TCP/IP connections for Windows XP and this time MS is going to let the applications have the power of tweaking this option directly without any third party app....


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ spam


That aint spam. Might be _a bit_ offtopic, since here we're talking mostly about technology.


----------



## shri (Feb 26, 2009)

@IronManForever
There was a spam posted by someone after my entry which has now been deleted by the mods. Now naveen's ^^^^^ is pointing to my post which is unfortunate. 
@naveen_reloaded please edit your post.

EDIT: Thanks Naveen.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ welcome bro...


*GearUp Before entering the Arena of Internet!!*



a small aricle on the basic things one should have or do before entering into internet arena ...


please read it and comment...

Ur comments will help me write more stuff ..


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 27, 2009)

*Secure Your Google Account*



			
				GaurishSharma.com said:
			
		

> *Secure Your Google Account*​Almost everyone using Internet these days have atleast one Google Account.many people like me have multiple google accounts. your Google Account is the gateway to lots of services we use dail. to be able to use any google service you need a google account. the popular google services are Gmail - E-mail,Orkut - Social Networking,Blogger - Blogging,Youtube - Video Sharing,Adsense - Advertising etc. these are a few to name but there would many more service you would be using.
> 
> Imagine the horror of waking up one day and finding that you cannot access your account, now you cannot check your E-mail or new scraps. Neither you can post to on your dear blogger blog or check how many clicks your blog generated yesterday. Even you Youtube Subcription updates are long gone! In Short a Total disaster !!
> So our Google Account is very valuable to all of us and we should do everything possible to protect it.
> Therefore I am going to list a few preventive & post-attacks measures you should take.




*Read More*

 via (Gaurish Sharma Live)


----------



## iMav (Mar 1, 2009)

*A Look At MeshPack Apps & Mesh Uses*



> I was fortunate enough to get a token for the Developer CTP of Live Mesh (Azure Services), though quite late but who cares.
> 
> These are not available for the public beta build (sounds like someone with higher-level access, don’t I! )



Continue reading...


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Top Indian Torrent sites

Do comment and let me know what u feel about this


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 2, 2009)

Review of few popular mosquito-repellants
   1. All-out liquid vapouriser
   2. Tortoise mosquito yes
   3. Mortien mosquito coil
   4. Odomos cream
   5. The UV light electrical killer

Link: *www.w3hobbyist.com/general/review-of-few-popular-mosquito-repellants/


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 2, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Review of few popular mosquito-repellants
> 1. All-out liquid vapouriser
> 2. Tortoise mosquito yes
> 3. Mortien mosquito coil
> ...


WTF!!! what are mosquito-repellents reviews doing on a Tech blog?

This is really a off-topic post   

anyways, the review is nicely written like your other posts. Very detailed


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey rambo: you could have tried the HIT spray


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 2, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> hey rambo: you could have tried the HIT spray


No, but incidentally we have have a very local brand called 'Sekhar'.....'sekhar  chapp macchhar powder'...its a white granular thing that is supposed to be mixed with some definite amount of water and be sprayed upon breeding grounds. I doubt if its a house-use product.


----------



## shri (Mar 2, 2009)

*A very peculiar legal case in USA*


> This can happen only in the US of A. You all would have heard of absurd legal cases in which people sue someone just because they wanted to without a good reason. I came across one such case and its the heights of stupidity that the US justice system has come down to.
> 
> Texas Case No: D182-951 Modica vs Dr. Wilcox
> 
> Amy Modica was complaining of sleepless nights and circulation problems. She visited her doctor Howard Wilcox who after listening to her symptoms described them as normal. Hearing this Modica claims to have suffered a heart attack. “The only way that I am to get the help that I need is to tell my doctor of my symptoms. I’m in the middle of trying to tell him the entire situations, and being cut off in mid sentence is wrong. I lose my train of thought and I don’t get...


Read more...


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 3, 2009)

| Reliance Free GPRS Hack |

Watch out for Free GPRS Hack for new Reliance GSM Mobiles, and comment if is working in your Area. If you have Reliance SIM


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 5, 2009)

*[Hot Deals] Get .IN Domains from Mitsu for Just Rs.200*
Promotional offer for .In Domains, valid till 31st march 2009


Read Full


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 8, 2009)

If you are using Cable TV, people in CAS(conditional access system) enabled areas need set top boxes(STP) to receive the channels.
Here is my review with focus on
1. Installation
2. starting the STB
3. Its remote control
4. Sound and picture quality
and other aspects.

Link: *www.w3hobbyist.com/reviews/incablenet-hinduja-tmt-set-top-box-review/


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 8, 2009)

On my blog:

WIndows 7 editions and some details

Entry level Graphic card recommendation

Story: Why Microsoft worked late night for linux users

How to Instant Message from your browser directly, without installing any messengers

and much more... on

*www.technostarry.com*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Blast From the Past*



> A few weeks ago I visited a book fair where I caught a glimpse of some newspapers from a bygone era. Since the authorities didn’t allow anyone to hang around for too long, I was able to click only a handful of pictures with my cellphone camera...



Read More...


----------



## Indyan (Mar 13, 2009)

*How to Remove Kido / Downadup / Downup / Conficker*

Kido worm also known as Downadup, Downup and Conficker is continuing to spread more rapidly than ever, even though its already several months since it was first spotted. More than 9 million PC’s have been infected and Panda Security reporting infection rates of 6% in two million computers scanned via their website. China (the probable country of origin) is the most infected.

Kido exploits a known vulnerability in Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003 and Windows Vista (some versions even affect Windows 7) which was patched by Microsoft in October, 08. Unfortunately, a large number of PC users never bother to install Windows updates and hence are vulnerable to Kido worm......​


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 14, 2009)

*iPod Touch, Funnest iPod Anyone?*
The iPod is the most popular portable music player that exists on the planet today. So much so that all PMPs are sometimes collectively referred to as iPods. It has become a must have gadjet for all kinds of music lovers. And, it has over time, become homogenous with the music industry today. With all that, I had to check what all the hype was about. Not that I haven’t used one, but a first hand experience counts the most...

More of my review on the iPod Touch 2G

* I am an amateur blogger. Well, not a blogger. I just write once in a blue moon. But nevertheless, you guys could check it out. My _casual_ english aint perfect though. Maybe because the article was done in a hurry. And I am lazy to edit stuff and my internet is too slow to cope up with the load it faces. Plus, the article was written a long time ago, maybe a month. I just had nothing to do, so..


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 15, 2009)

Microsoft must know the right time to release Windows 7



> Back in 2006, Microsoft released its last installment of Windows till date,  Windows Vista to the market (Although it was released on January 2007 for  broader audience and retail market). I don’t think that release was scheduled on  a timely manner, it’s still a slapped in something to me. It’s like they did not  have something for many days and so they released a stand in version to quench  peoples thirst for a short amount of time. Vista is still a hotchpotch to me,  making things worse in most of the cases. But it introduced some revolutionary  changes to Windows and these changes are nothing those can be ignored. Now it  was up to Microsoft to put together these new technologies into a more  sophisticated and streamlined approach that can actually run on consumer PCs.  That resulted with Windows 7, by far the best from their stable.



READ MORE
​


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 15, 2009)

This one was also written almost a month ago. Skip the initial paragraphs as you may find it boring, they detail on the 'experience' part.



> *MacBook Review and more..*
> 
> Okay, now that I have gotten somewhat used to my MacBook and Mac OS X, I should be trying out a small review right..
> 
> I went to Katmandu to get a Laptop for myself. Why? Because there is no way one could get a Mac in Dharan, where I stay. I could get it ordered, but these guys would overcharge like hell. And yeah, I wanted to participate in the Computer Association of Nepal - Infotech 2009...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Lamborghini Gallardo Theme for S60 V3

*Another cool theme designed by me for the Symbian OS.​


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2009)

My first useful(i hope) blog...updating



> Today the problem faced by global economy is recession.India produces many engineers but there is no guarantee for jobs in this period.Govt Jobs are the Only hopes for engineers in such circumstances This blog will simplify the way to crack all govt jobs for engineers by letting u know all the details/information abt them.



*Cracking Govt Jobs for Engineers in India*


----------



## Indyan (Mar 17, 2009)

*Opera Turbo to SuperCharge Browsing on Slower Connections*



> Earlier this week Opera unveiled a preview build called Opera Turbo (based on v10 - Peregrine) with server-side compression. Opera Turbo features a built in proxy that redirects all http traffic through Opera’s servers. The website data is compressed by the server and sent to the user. Opera claims that its servers can compress data by upto 80%. Since the amount of data to be downloaded is drastically reduced websites will appear to open significantly faster on slower connections. Text as well as images are compressed, without altering the layout of the webpage....


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Tips to Boost Mobile Battery Life*



> There are times when you wished you could just make a call but then your phone dies making some beeps. This situation can be avoided if you are close to a charger point but what if you are not? Fret not, here are some tips which will help your to conserve your mobile’s battery & save your blood pressure from shooting up.



Read Entire Article​


----------



## slugger (Mar 21, 2009)

*Watch Aero India 2009 webcasts*

*Watch Aero India 2009 webcasts*


> You can watch some of the recorded webcasts of the lectures delivered during the Aero India 2009 Air Show.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## Coool (Mar 22, 2009)

*  Dear lazy boyzz, this is for you*

Way's to avoid laziness!


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Blast From the Past*
> 
> 
> 
> Read More...



  Are you from Nagpur as the heading on the papers shows "The Hitavada".
   Where was this book fair organized ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Are you from Nagpur as the heading on the papers shows "The Hitavada".
> Where was this book fair organized ?



Nah, I'm from Bhopal. The exhibition had old newspapers from around the country and abroad.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 23, 2009)

Coool said:


> *  Dear lazy boyzz, this is for you*
> 
> Way's to avoid laziness!



Duh. This is one of the most un-true health articles I've ever come across..


----------



## Coool (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Thats why I did'nt wrote it........That's not my blog too.....its my bro's..........


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2009)

*The Small Wonder : X-Mini Max*




> I found X-mini Max Stereo Speakers but wasn’t expecting them in Lucknow but I found them in Jumbo Electronics in Fun Republic. Jumbo Electronics is indeed a good place for such kind of fancy electronics items which are usually hard to find anywhere else in Lucknow. I was surprises to find X-Mini Max there & after a bargain I was able to buy it at Rs 2,200.
> 
> 
> *static.flickr.com/3460/3378094343_0496370402.jpg


----------



## iMav (Mar 25, 2009)

> A look at Live Mail’s awesome feed reading capabilities, which enhance its usability beyond Mail, Contacts & Calendar, making a truly productive utility.



*Windows Live Mail - Best RSS Reader For Windows*


----------



## Mrockzzz (Mar 28, 2009)

Who Doesn't Love Free Stuff , It may be Physical or Virtual ,Free is Free right ?

Freestuffinindia is a Blog where You will Find Various Freebies which can be availed in India.The Blog is 
Updated Daily with New Updates about New Offers,Discounts,New Freebies Available in India.

It is Recommended to Visit the blog Daily to Get all the free Stuff.  


Visit the Blog here

*OR
*

```
*freestuffinindia.blogspot.com/
```
 
If its not allowed to post , plz inform me , i will remove it asap.

Thanks

Visit and Enjoy ur Freebies

Subscribe To the Feeds if u want to receive updates daily. *forums.digitalpoint.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Indyan (Mar 28, 2009)

*Antivirus Shootout - Feb 09*



> It’s been quite some time since I took a look at how popular antivirus softwares are doing. Earlier this week Av-comparatives.org released the results of their on-demand comparatives. More than a dozen antivirus softwares were tested using about more than 1.2 million malware samples. Most of the traditional performers maintained their good showing, but there were a few surprises.
> Top Single Engine Antivirus Products (in terms of detection rate):
> 2. Avira Antivir Premium Edition 99.7%
> 3. McAfee VirusScan+ 99.1%
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Is Tata Nano ready for you?*



> A car for everyone – This was the dream of Tata’s behind their recent flagoff of Tata Nano. Tata Nano is a car for the masses. After running into some obstacles for months, it was finally released with huge enthusiasm & high hopes. So do these hopes seem promising? You will get to know after reading this article, whether you should really go for the Tata Nano or not.



*Read the full post*


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2009)

*Polishing Chrome for shine

*


> I used Google Chrome for 3 days as my primary browser & I was already missing many things. Although Google Chrome is really fast to execute & open pages, it still lacks features which I would otherwise want.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys if you like it ..Please digg it here ..

*digg.com/security/DiggBar_Leathal_Weapon_For_Phishers

*DiggBar - Leathal Weapon For Phishers ?*







> Digg has launched its new feature called DiggBar along with the Digg URL shortening service which makes these feature a hot bed for hackers and phishers. Could Diggbar + Url shortening result in increased Phishing attack using these features ?







*cloudtechnica.com/2009/04/diggbar-leathal-weapon-for-phishers/


----------



## iMav (Apr 5, 2009)

*AMD & ATi Won Our Hearts Again* 



> We had the distinct privilege of touching & getting ourselves clicked with a GPU worth 1.5L Indian Rupees & that baby would even smoke Pamela Anderson! The GPU in question is the ATi FireGL V8650


 
continue reading...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 10, 2009)

*Trick : View Experts Exchange Answers for Free !*




> *
> Experts Exchange Answers is the destination google takes us everytime when we have a problem with the computer.Experts Exchange is the best place to seek answers to various problems.Its a library of all Answers related to computers.But the problem here is Experts Exchange Answers doesn’t come for free. So here is a trick to view the answers without registering or even paying money for premium membership!*






*cloudtechnica.com/2009/04/trick-view-experts-exchange-answers-for-free/


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 11, 2009)

Rural IT QUIZ - TCS - My experience.



> As you may be knowing about TCS Rural IT Quiz. It has been conducted from the past 9 years and is still going strong. I had been the state finalist for 2008.



*devrathnd.blogspot.com/2008/11/tcs-rural-it-quiz-ii-place.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Caveat Emptor and Stuff!*



> A few days ago my 2 years old LG 17″ CRT monitor died on me. The screen went all blurry and the colors faded. My first course of action was to call up my dealer, who proved himself to be as useful as a comb is to a bald man. He could not even tell me the address of the service center over here. Still, I thought getting it checked at the SC wouldn’t be straightforward since I had the warranty card lying with me, unstamped and unverified......



Read More!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

*Blog:-*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/

*The Greater Things In Life*
Working 9 to 5, 6 days a week, or succumbing under school and peer pressure. Scared not to be able to perform, or maybe just a little too tired to always win. In all this, we have forgotten one little, but very inportant aspect of life. Peace and happiness. Yes, these are the greater things in life.

*Read on:-*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/04/greater-things-in-life.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Cool City for s60 v3 & N-Series Devices*

Cool City Theme for your Symbian Smartphone.

*Mumbai Indians defeat Chennai Super Kings*

My take on the Inaugural match of the Indian Premiere League : Season 2.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 19, 2009)

Royal Challengers thrash Rajasthan Royals

My take on the second match of the DLF IPL 2 between Royal Challengers Bangalore & Rajasthan Royals.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

*Music in OUR Lives*

Music, melody, a charm ain't it. Hearing it pleases our ears, soothes our minds, makes us calm. I think I've already justified the importance of music in a single line!

I love music too, listening to it on my computer, radio, TV wherever possible. It's very important that there is music in our lives, without which, life no doubt becomes tad boring and monotonous. It's good enough that it cheers you up, call it a mood lifter. We all listen to music, on our iPod, whil playing games, while watching movies, even from our mobile phone and in our cars too.

We can't even imagine a world w/0 music!

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/04/music-in-our-lives.html*


----------



## Indyan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Carbonite Backup - Review and License Giveaway*




> Carbonite backup is possibly the most popular cross-platform data backup solution available. Techcrunch termed it as the backup solution closest to perfection they have seen and it is the favourite data backup service according to a Lifehacker poll. Let us take a look at it and find out if it lives up to all the hype.



*Carbonite 1 Year License Giveaway - Just comment to win.*


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2009)

*Setup Google Apps for Free for your Domain/Website/Blog*




> Google Apps is one of the best and widely used service from Google for Businesses. The service allows you to use custom domain names with various services of Google like Google Mail, Google Talk, Google Docs etc.
> 
> *i42.tinypic.com/sq1qoz.jpg​
> Lets say you have a domain _*abc.com*_, and want your E-mail Address as _*your.e-mail_address@abc.com*_, than this can be done with Google Apps[FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,sans-serif].[/FONT]
> ...




*Read More>>>*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

*Tuesday, April 21, 2009

"EARTH DAY" EveryDAY *
I think all of you have heard about "EARTH DAY." Basically we switch of the lights for an hour. What's the big deal right? Well wrong! It's a big - BIG deal, with BIGGER impact and consequences. The amount of power saved in that single hour is enough to, well let's just say, it's A LOT.

*planningforever.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/earthday.jpg

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/04/earth-day-everyday.html*


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Rain God greets the Indian Premiere League 2*


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2009)

*How to Add Command Prompt To Folder Context Menu*


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Kirti Vadapav - Best Vadapav in Mumbai *

My Review on the Best Vadapav in Mumbai. Must read for all Vadapav Lovers


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

*ROBOTS*

*www.hero.ac.uk/sites/hero/resources/robot_300.jpg

We all know what a Robot is. Well we do, or do we? Most people just think of a robot as a put together metal frame that has a plain, bland metallic voice which says "Hello" and simple words as such. But no, Robot's are not just a piece of metal put together. They are much more.

*Read On:-

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/04/we-all-know-what-robot-is.html*


----------



## saqib_khan (May 1, 2009)

ATI Radeon HD 4770: The real VFM GPU​
ATI Radeon HD 4770 is the new shiny graphics card out there. Its available for 6.5k . So, is it worth it? For performance & conclusion visit:

*www.technostarry.com/hardware/ati-radeon-hd-4770-the-real-vfm-gpu/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2009)

*Will Newspapers Become Absolete ?*


*urssiva.com/2009/04/18/will-newspapers-become-absolete/



comments are welcome....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2009)

Please read this comment guys... 


*CopyRight : What side are we really ? *

*i41.tinypic.com/33wnrk3.jpg


*urssiva.com/2009/05/01/copyright-what-side-are-we-really/


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2009)

*Trusted ways to Earn Money Online*

*Trusted ways to Earn Money Online​*


> Here I would share a few trusted methods which are known to make money.these are not like scam/survey sites which never pay! maybe it would take a while longer for you to earn your first payout but surely you will earn a lot in longer term. rest assured these methods are 100%  correct;both legally & morally. It does not require you to steal or hack.
> 
> okay, enough of mumbo-jumbo, lets see what these methods are:





Trusted ways to Earn Money Online via Gaurish Sharma Live


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2009)

*Chip Forum Mumbai Meet at CHIP Test Centre - 25th April 2009*

*Mumbai Indians mar Kolkata Knight Riders IPL Dream*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

*DOG STORY 2*

_"Dog Story 2" is a direct continuation to The "Dog Story" which was published on April 9, 2009.

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/04/dog-story.html*
_

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/Sf0nuXkqwkI/AAAAAAAAADY/OZyCCAI-gqw/s400/Image013.jpg

Above is a picture of the first pups that we met, of whom, none that we know survive, except ones who were taken away by kind families.

The pups are gone, the earlier ones few months ago, and the new ones just the day before. I came back from school, and came to know that the puppies are missing since morning. I went out and searched for them in the entire neighbourhood, looking into every drain and nook. But all efforts were in vain. A weird sadness erupted inside, which, for the entire day, kept my mind gloomy.

*READ ON:-
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/05/dog-story-2.html*


----------



## aritrap (May 3, 2009)

The yet to be released Nokia N86 has some nifty features. Read about them in here: *blog.mobitnt.co.cc/?p=29


----------



## Cool G5 (May 5, 2009)

*Kings XI Punjab defeated Royally*

*Chennai Super Kings Discharge Deccan Chargers*

*Royal Challengers Bangalore crush Mumbai Indians*


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

*Cheated In the blink of an eye

* My views on the Chelsea-Barca game along with Hiddink's magical touch
PS. My first blog post in about 3 weeks


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2009)

*Deccan Chargers trigger Mumbai Indian Collapse*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2009)

*A Cruel CRUEL World*

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SgLE4Rr8WyI/AAAAAAAAAEc/uZHNkYmYSmY/s400/S8002122.JPG

Day before yesterday, I was in for a shock, and a pleasant surprise. I was just looking down the balcony to the deserted mid-afternoon street below, when I saw a little while speck amongst the green bushes that form kind of a boundary outside the house. It took me only a second to realise what that speck was.

*READ ON:-
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/05/cruel-cruel-world.html*


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

^^lol, thats one funny dog


----------



## comp@ddict (May 8, 2009)

I know, sometimes he makes such a saaaad face..


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

*Optimize your Couputer: The SMART Way *

Nowadays, PCs are so common that even a road seller and a 'paanwalla' has one. But almost 90% of all PCs are poorly optimized, or too cluttered for comfort. We keep seeing advertisements such as "Fix errors of your computer" or "Make your computer super charged" while surfing the net, but all such ads lead us to commercial and costly softwares.

Below are *three* freewares to provide hassle-free and guranteed optimization of your computer*:

Read On:
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/
*


----------



## mrintech (May 12, 2009)

^^^

what is couputer???


----------



## udayrana83 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Blogger Friends,

I would like to tell you about a blog ive been writing for quite sometime now. It covers issues like business tips, motivation, entrepreneurship, technology reviews, cool gadget reviews, tourist destination reviews, fashion and lifestyle, corporate news, etc.

Visit the blog : *udayrana.blogspot.com/


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

Today's post is unique and different than the other posts of mine till date. As you have seen, the site has undergone huge changes in the past few days. And to keep up with that, I'm making a post that is "thoda hatke" aka "a li'l different" than the past post. You may like it, you may not, but honestly, I prefer the former choice!

See the works:

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

*Reliance Broadnet: Thoughts of a Frustrated Customer*



> Are you happy with your life the way it is?
> Do you feel that your day is incomplete without tearing your hair out in frustration?
> Do you feel like punishing yourself for the sins that you have committed?
> If the answer to any of the above questions is a YES, go get yourself a Reliance Broadnet connection and...


Read More...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 19, 2009)

*A  Happy(ier) Life *
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/ShDoTqrH1kI/AAAAAAAAAF8/fq_L8EivDAE/s400/S8000238.JPG
We all want to lead a happy life. A peaceful life, one without troubles and all. But obviously, such a life is not always possible. Leave alone the "No-Troubles" part, leading a happy life is quite easy, and if you do so, you'll find life to be automatically more Trouble-Free and more enjoyable. The most important part is to enjoy each and every moment of life, simply because they can't be "re-played", "re-winded" etc. etc.

Well, you must be thinking that I'm just going on about a "Happy Life' but don't know really about how to Lead such a Life. Well, this post is entirely about how you can do so!

Read On:
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2009)

*Mobile Number Locator – Trace any Mobile Number*




> There are times when you need to trace the origin of an unknown number from which you received a call or an SMS. With the recent rise in mobile spamming & SMS threats, it has become absolute necessity to have a reliable number locator/tracer at one’s disposal. Till now your only hope to trace the origin of number was your service provider. The service providers will definitely provide you with the correct information but it may take you forever to reach them. After you reach them, you will be put on an endless hold till the dumb & lazy attendant on the other side responds at his/her will. Instead of going through such a cumbersome process, I assure you to get back the origin of number within seconds. Want to know how? Read on.



Read On ...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

*A look back….*
My views on how life might have been a decade or two earlier, pretty interesting but slightly abrupt read IMO 

*Unity In Diversity?*


> I read an interesting article about a few months back. Apparently, India is one of the few countries in the world which does not have a national language. Yeah, you heard me, hindi is NOT the national language of India, as it was thought of by the masses, including me.


Enjoy


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2009)

*Deccan Chargers charge up in the IPL 2009 Final*

My account on the first semifinal of DLF IPL 2009


----------



## debsuvra (May 23, 2009)

Bypassing CDBOOT error with Windows 7 DVDs



> Windows 7 pre-RTM builds are already hugely popular among technology enthusiast. And now, with the public release of Windows 7 Release Candidate, Microsoft advanced another step to bring a super solid operating system on the market that actually works. Since Windows 7 requirements need fairly lower resources in today’s terms, PCs from circa 2005-06 can also run the OS effectively. Unfortunately, it appears that Windows 7 installation DVDs are not bootable in most of these old PCs, making it difficult for a clean installation. As I do have an old PC on my home too, I decided to dig into the matter and find some fixes.


Read more on my new website @ *is.gd/CDrZ ​


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2009)

*Royal Challengers Bangalore cruise in to the IPL 2009 Final*

For those who missed yesterday's crucial IPL 2009 Bangalore vs Chennai semifinal.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2009)

*Deccan Chargers lift up IPL 2009*

The wonderful IPL 2009 has come to an end. Here is an account of the Grand Finale. ​


----------



## comp@ddict (May 25, 2009)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/Shls1wRqLQI/AAAAAAAAAGk/-G475gXqfNI/s1600-h/04.jpg
Old is Gold, at least this B&W is for me

You know, it's rare when you stumble upon good things, especially on the internet. But I happened to be lucky as today, the tides were different. Didn't get it? Let me show you what I downloaded through "RapidShare", and it was a complete mistake, on my part(still don't know how I got that link in the first place).

Read on:
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

*Playing With Partitions Is Injurious To Health!*



> I have learnt a valuable lesson - never trust software. Particularly the ones that can cause havoc when they feel like. What started off as a routine task ended up becoming a rescue mission.
> 
> I have lots of partitions on my hard disk, simply because I like to keep things organized - music on one partition, games on another and so on. The other day....



*Read More!*


----------



## mrintech (May 25, 2009)

> *Convert Small Images into Poster Size Images*
> 
> Here’s something that you will definitely admire. Now you can convert Small Photos to Poster Size Photos! This will be a great boon for those who likes decorating their homes/rooms with Images of various genre.
> 
> ...





*Read More>>>*​


----------



## comp@ddict (May 27, 2009)

*May 26th* *  RS for RSS Contest - Win FREE Rapidshare Premium Accounts  *


Read on:
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/05/rs-for-rss-contest-win-free-rapidshare.html


----------



## saqib_khan (May 27, 2009)

*
>> Asus launches EAH4770 Graphic card
>> Beware blu-ray buyers, discs with 10 TB storage coming…
>> Convert your bookmarks of one browser to another browser
>> Download Youtube videos without the help of any software

And much more, on technostarry.com
*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

*May 28*
*  Five Alien Places On Earth *

Okay, I think all of you have seen alien films and seen many locations on earth itself(in the film) that look good enough to be alien. This blog post brings you 5 such places, that are right here on earth, but sure do look ALIEN!

*1. Socotra Island

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SgqpY2c4CTI/AAAAAAAAAE0/hJyToOjnV7U/s1600/356ytrhgfjghkj.jpg
*
*READ ON:
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Indyan (May 30, 2009)

Latest : 

*Looking Ahead at Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*

Find out whats new in KIS 2010. Loads of screenshot and an explanation of the new features.​
*Software Review :* 


MemoryCleaner Optimises Your Memory and Cures Memory Leaks 
STDU Viewer - A Free PDF, DjVu and TIFF Reader


*Browser Related :* It’s not FF dammit, it’s Fx!

Opera Bytes v7 - A Brand New Skin and More


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*3 Cities that are No More *

There are thousands of cities in this world. But how many really made out till the 21st century? Many lost their way sometime ago, during WWII, after some nuclear fiasco, or some unwanted and unforeseen incident. Let us take a look at some of such cities:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2375/2252405202_ab4ab2d20a.jpg
Read on:*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/
*


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2009)

Meh!


> It’s official now. Barca have won the Champions League.
> 
> I wasn’t all that keen on watching the final, considering that I hated ManU, and that Barca cheated us at Stamford Bridge (read this post). But still, being a football buff got the better of me, so I decided to watch the game as a neutral  .


A match report, and opinion on the CL final. (Also, my first match report  I must add )
Do have a read and let me know how is it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

*Chelsea FC: FA Cup Winners 2009*



> What a season it has been, with all its highs and lows, tears and smiles. What started off as a challenge on four fronts looked to be in danger of disappearing into mediocrity and frustration. But then came Hiddink the saviour....



*Read full post* on the last game of the season!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2009)

FA Cup Champions 2009!!


> The last game of the season, the FA Cup final between Chelsea and Everton, was underway on Saturday afternoon (evening in India obviously  ) at the new Wembley Stadium in London. Chelsea was looking to finish a some what topsy-turvy  season on a high, while Everton, were looking to play spoilsport.This also happened to be Guus Hiddink’s last match as Chelsea manager, so as Lampard said before the game, the Blues were looking to give him a parting gift.



I just couldnt finish it in time before Klaw-24, so 2 posts on the same topic now 
Anyway, do have a read and let me now how is it


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Aftermath of a Rainy Morning *


*2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SiX02tIkE6I/AAAAAAAAAJk/rLuu6uhCG28/s400/S8002169.JPG

If you lived where I live, you would know that what I'm going to show you is something rare and coveted. Yes, rain is rare in New Delhi, especially heavy showers which leave fields feeling the blues with sea-loads of water. Just this happened the day before, and I got some exciting and beautiful shots to show it to you exclusively!

Read On:

See my siggy!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 3, 2009)

*mrintech.com



> *Now Read out a Blog in Robots.txt File*
> 
> Generally we all use *Blogger*, *Wordpress*, *TypePad* etc. for Blogging Purpose and share our thoughts with rest of the World!
> 
> ...


Read More....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Layman Linux - Learning Linux the Layman's Way*


Glad to start a new site dedicated to Linux. Read the welcome post on Layman Linux.



*Nokia Img Exchange - Cool Image Viewer

*



> Symbian OS rocks when it comes to user friendliness & usability. The Symbian application repository is huge & is expanding day by day thanks to the developers all around the world. I am always on the hunt to try out new applications for my Symbian Smartphone, looking if they can boost my productivity or expand the capabilities of my Symbian Smartphone. My recent hunt was to find such an application for Symbian s60 v3 which will let me view the Images stored on my smartphone with style. I was pretty much bored with the default Gallery application & needed something snazzy like the N-Series or the HTC touch FLO interface. My hunt ended after I got to Img Exchange – An application from the Nokia developer’s Beta labs. I tried it on my Nokia 5700 XM which runs on s60 v3 FP1 OS & here is a small review of the same.


​Read the full article.
​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Introduction to Linux, GNU & Open Source*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2009)

*GNU Linux - Pros & Cons Dissected*

Why you should use or not use GNU Linux.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Choosing the right Linux Distribution*

Guide to choose the right Linux Distribution


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Obtaining & making the linux distro ready to Install*

How to get your chosen linux distro & make it ready to install on your computer.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

*The transfer window is now open*


> Ahh..June. It’s cloudy. There is a slight chill in the air, the ground smells fresh from rain and we have the tabloids making merry out of linking every player with every club known to mankind.


Read on..

Also read:

*Carlo Ancelotti appointed as new Chelsea manager*


> I'm not a big fan of Ancelotti. Yeah, he won the Champions League for AC Milan twice (could have been 3 times, read on to see why) and the Italian League just once.........


Read on.....

Enjoy


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jun 10, 2009)

How to Hide Feedjit Live stats,

You want to hide your Feedjit Live Traffic widget ?
You dont want to display Feedjit Live Traffic Widget, still you want it to work ?
Do you need to hide Feedjit Live Traffic widget in background ?
If the answer is YES, here is the solution. Read More...


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jun 10, 2009)

*How to Hide Feedjit Live stats*

You want to hide your Feedjit Live Traffic widget ?
You dont want to display Feedjit Live Traffic Widget, still you want it to work ?
Do you need to hide Feedjit Live Traffic widget in background ?
If the answer is YES, here is the solution. *Read More...*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jun 10, 2009)

*What is 3G, What can you do with 3G, 2G vs 3G*

As per our previous post on BSNL 3G is now available in your city. The million dollar question is what you can do with 3G services, what is the difference between 2G & 3G. Here is the explanation. *Read More*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Linux Live Environment Explained*




> Wouldn’t it be nice if you would be able to try out Linux distro without installing it on your computer? You can do it via virtual machine running under a host OS but that calls for some atrocious system requirements. The process though is simple but still demands a lot of time to get the OS up & running. To remedy this situation, most of the Linux distros offer a Live mode commonly referred as live environment.




Read Full Article

​


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

*How do you derive an expression for Life?*
Read on.....
It's funny IMO, do comment and share your expressions on life too


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2009)

*Welcome to A Derivative life v1.1*


> Hear Ye….Hear Ye
> 
> If you’ve been a regular visitor here (which I must say, are a select few) you will have seen that I’ve made a couple of changes. I’ve bulleted the changes and the reasons behind them too (for your convenience  )


Read on...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

*The irony of life…*


> Life’s not fair. Face it. No matter what you try, it never ends up *unfair* in *your* favour. Unless you are one of those lucky ones, whom I’d like to thrash today. (this blogger lets out an evil grin  )
> 
> Not everybody are lucky, be it the middle class, the general category, the “I’m begging for attention since I’m not cricket” teams in India, I could go on. Yet it still bugs me to see that the lucky ones do get away with it. Let me point out a very basic example.


Warning: Do not thread into this if you are faint hearted 
Read On.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Aaaaand we're back!
*


> Ah, feels so good to be back! *abhi247.com/myblog/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
> The past few weeks have been quite an experience. My website went down for 3 whole days. When it finally came back online, the site was looking utterly messed up, with outdated versions of installed plugins and themes. There was no sign of the theme I had tweaked to suit my needs. Instead...


*Read More!*

The brand new aBHi-24x7 is back online!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
w00t! 
Now, return the favour


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

^ Already done!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Already done!


Thanks mate 
BTW your new site design is pretty sleek. How did you do it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Thanks mate
> BTW your new site design is pretty sleek. How did you do it?



Thanks! Just played around with CSS and the HTML.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 18, 2009)

*Best Firewall – The Top Free and Paid Firewall Software*



> I have reviewed various antivirus software on this blog on several occasions. You can find the most recent antivirus shootout over here. While these articles should help you to get your primary defense against malwares in shape, dealing with virus is just one aspect of computer security. Firewall’s are crucial sofware that prevent intrusion and can make sure that trojan horses and backdoor programs don’t have an open field to create havoc even after they get in...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Aaaaand we're back!
> **Read More!*
> 
> The brand new aBHi-24x7 is back online!



You didn't have the backup in the first place? Then I can bet the first thing you did is to make the Cpanel+MySQL backup. 
Me too suffered from the same hack attack. Thank God I had the backup ready.

EDIT: BTW You should set the hyperlink style more visible. It is not really noticeable at this moment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You didn't have the backup in the first place? Then I can bet the first thing you did is to make the Cpanel+MySQL backup.
> Me too suffered from the same hack attack. Thank God I had the backup ready.
> 
> EDIT: BTW You should set the hyperlink style more visible. It is not really noticeable at this moment.



Point taken! Check it out now!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 19, 2009)

thewisecrab and abhi247, just visited both of urs blog, nice one there, keep going. 

In a virtual world, we live in…



> Think of this just one time, do you really laugh when you write LOL or ROLFLOL. The answer would be “no”. Do you really mean What The Hell, when you write WTH?Don’t you think that we are living in a virtual environment....




First encounter with Ubuntu 9.04 and conclusion




> Previously I was using Ubuntu 8.04 and now after the release of 9.04, I thought to give this new version a try. So, I installed this Jaunty Jackalope over my Hardy Heron. The installation was smooth like always....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 21, 2009)

Step by step how to make Shiny web 2.0 Buttons in photoshop
*How to make Shiny web 2.0 Buttons in photoshop*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

*What can you do in 15 seconds?*



> You are at one of the busiest intersections in the city. The timer is showing 15 seconds for the light to go green. What do you do? Select from the folowing:
> 
> 1. Ignore your surroundings and wait for the light to go green
> 2. Survey your fellow motorists and pass the time until the light goes green....



*Read More!*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 23, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> In a virtual world, we live in…
> 
> 
> 
> First encounter with Ubuntu 9.04 and conclusion



None of the links to your site are working.


----------



## debsuvra (Jun 24, 2009)

NVidia Tegra: A tiny mobile Super-Powerhouse?


> NVidia Tegra is just around the corner. NVidia officially demonstrated the Tegra platform recently on Computex'09. It's simply awesome and blows away the competition.



*Via Digg @ *digg.com/d1uhKO*​


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

*Memory Lanes REvisited - + Fruits*

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2009)

*UxStyle Makes Skinning Windows Easy And Painless*



> Although Windows has included visual styles (also known as MSStyles) since Windows XP, they only support official themes digitally signed by Microsoft – which are few and far in between. Bypassing this built in limitation and enabling support for third-party themes in Windows XP was easy. It only involved patching a single dll file (uxtheme.dll). However, things got much more complicated in Windows Vista and Windows Seven. What was initially just a matter of modifying a few bytes of code in a single file now became a matter of patching multiple files spread across the system. This often created security and stability issue and degraded system performance. This prompted Rafael Rivera – the Windows Guru and the guy behind the original UxTheme patches to envision a solution that won’t involve patching multiple system files. The result of the labour of Rafael and his friend Max is UxStyle.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Badge / Sticker Button in Photoshop*



> In this tutorial we will learn how to make a web 2.0 type badge / sticker type button
> 
> 1) Create a new file (File -> New), lets take 300 X 300 px size and transparent background.
> 
> 2) From tool palette select “Custom shape tool”


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2009)

*An INJURED Hand *

By god's grace most of us have 2 hands, 2 legs, 2 ears, a nose, 2 eyes and everything else that makes us complete. Thus we never feel the lack of any part, ever. But trust me, after 15 years of using and having all these body parts for granted, it's seriously unimaginable even when a single part gets disabled, no matter temporarily.

*......Read On:*

**tinyurl.com/injured-hand*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2009)

*web 2.0 type Rounded Rectangular Button in Photoshop*



> In this tutorial we will learn how to make a web 2.0 type rounded rectangular button in photoshop.
> 
> *www.fotoshop7.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/untitled-1.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Web 2.0 Chat icon in photoshop*


> In this tutorial we will learn how to make a shiny web 2.0 type chat icon in photoshop.
> 
> 1) Create a new decument (File -> New), size 400 X 400 px and transparent background.
> *www.fotoshop7.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/final.gif


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> None of the links to your site are working.



Check out now, they're working. Previously I just did something wrong in my DNS settings and therefore my blog was down for a day. Now its online AGAIN


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Manually solve ‘empty cache after crash’ problem in Firefox*



> *The Background:*
> Imagine that you have 400+ MB of Firefox’s cache brimming with websites that you visit regularly. If Windows crashes or the computer is not shut down properly while Firefox is still running, you WILL lose that cached data when you start Firefox again. Which basically means that every site you visit now will be downloaded all over again, since the cached files are no longer valid. If your computer has a nasty habit of crashing every now and then, or.....


*Read More!*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2009)

*A Wonderful Day *

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SkrvH_tygII/AAAAAAAAALY/7gAznXP9m3g/s400/DSC07183.JPG
_You! Stop staring at me!_

Well, I think you all hate the heat(who doesn't). And if the temperatures soar to as high as 44C(yes, scream!!!), then it's hard not to complain and moan about it. Well, such was the weather in New Delhi, India for the past one month. But since yesterday, relief came to the rescue!

Yes, it rained cats and dogs(not literally) yesterday for nearly 20 minutes, good enough to make the mercury take a dive deep down in the thermometer.
*
READ ON:

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Indyan (Jul 1, 2009)

*Dasient Web Antimalware Prevents Websites From Getting Blacklisted*




> More and more cyber-criminals are using websites as a vehicle to deliver trojan horses and other malwares. Often they insert malicious codes into innocent websites run by unsuspecting webmasters. Detecting a malware infection is relatively easy (as long as you have a top class antivirus) if all the pages of a website is affected. However, the real trouble is detecting a single infected page when you have hundreds and thousands of webpages. Due to the rapid rise in the number of malware infected websites most modern browsers (including Internet Explorer, Firefox and Opera) include a built in blacklist of infected websites. Getting blacklisted by any of them can be a nightmarish experience. Besides causing immediate fall in the popularity of your website it will also dent your credibility. Even search engines like Google use third-party services for warning visitors of malware infected websites. Getting tagged by Google can be a torturous experience since most webmasters heavily depend on Google. The main problem with Web Malware Infections is that most webmasters aren’t even aware of the problem until it’s too late.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Open Source - Share & Flourish*
​

```
A story of a boy who started loving Linux & appreciating Open Source.
```


*Mumbai gets a new gem - Bandra-Worli Sealink*


```
Pics & my account on the Mumbai's Bandra-Worli Sealink
```


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

*EXLCUSIVE
**2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SkzShdP6gsI/AAAAAAAAAL4/1IXNeSxGIwI/s400/asbestos+photo.jpg

*Green Living: Improving Health Today and Tomorrow*
  Much attention has been paid in recent years to what seems to be a growing environmental conscience in the United States. Going green used to be considered expensive and a luxury for those who could afford the trend. Now it appears that we are learning that not only is adopting more environmentally conscious attitudes good for our economic situation, but also our….health? Yes, if we dig a bit deeper we can see that dirty industries and backwards policy is actually harming the health of the earth for our children and the health of her inhabitants today.


**tinyurl.com/mqnq94*


----------



## Indyan (Jul 3, 2009)

*Opera – Still The Speed King*

Speed test results

Opera - 204
 Safari - 205.2
 Chrome - 205.5
 Firefox - 416
 Internet Explorer - 556.8

*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/opera/browser_spd.jpg

More Details : *www.pallab.net/2009/07/03/opera-still-the-speed-king/


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

*Joke of a Forum*

My rants about a forum. Nothing special. Take a look if you want to.

// no the forum isn't TDF. Its Team-Bhp.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2009)

**UFO spotted over theme park in Virginia**
*i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn//video/us/2009/06/16/dnt.va.ufo.sighting.wavy.384x216.jpg

Apparently, Ms Smith, the one who took the video says that she believes what she saw and also, there is some ring of evidence that this is true.

*Catch the aliens at :- *bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 4, 2009)

Recession a Boon!!!!!

For a positive insight please read my blog. Read it here


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> **UFO spotted over theme park in Virginia**
> *i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn//video/us/2009/06/16/dnt.va.ufo.sighting.wavy.384x216.jpg
> 
> Apparently, Ms Smith, the one who took the video says that she believes what she saw and also, there is some ring of evidence that this is true.
> ...



Seriously looks like Photoshopped.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 5, 2009)

*Win a 1 Year Mozy Home Unlimited License worth $54.45*​

I have a mozy home unlimited license with me and I am giving it away. All you need to do is leave a comment on the contest page. 

Don't miss out on this oppertunity. My blog isnt a top tier blog, so you have a good chance of winning.

*Opera – Still The Speed King*​


> You must have come across one of the many browser comparisons which rely on benchmarks like Dromaeo, Sunspider, V8 and Peacekeeper. The main problems with these synthetic tests are that they simply measure the JavaScript rendering speeds. While rendering JavaScript is one of the more time consuming aspects of page rendering, js rendering speed tells only a part of the story. There are various other aspects like HTML/CSS rendering that must be taken into account in order to truly judge a browsers rendering speed.
> Frustrated with artificial and misleading tests, a blogger took it upon himself to measure the real rendering speed of browsers. In order to achieve this he utilised offline copies of popular websites including Baidu.com, Blogger.com, Facebook.com, Google.com, Havenworks.com, Live.com, Myspace.com/tom, Reddit.com and Wikipedia.org. The average time taken to render each of these pages by all popular browsers (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Opera and Chrome) was noted. And here are the results:
> Opera - 204
> Safari - 205.2
> ...



*Ten Add-ons That Will Make Songbird Rock*​


> I started using Songbird when I began using Linux (again). I wanted something with a powerful library and an intuitive user-interface. Amarok just didn’t feel right on GNOME and although Exaile was pretty brilliant I still felt something was missing. That was till I tried Songbird. I had last tried it on windows a long time back (when it was initially released). But Songbird had improved vastly since then. Songbird isn’t perfect but combined with the awesome add-ons – it soon became the media powerhouse that I was looking for. In fact now Songbird is my default media player even on Windows (replacing Windows Media Player).
> Songbird is a great media player in itself and the latest release adds a few much needed (equaliser) and much requested (library management) features. However, what makes Songbird really stand out from the crowd are its add-ons and web-integration. Songbird makes use of the Gecko (Firefox) engine to allow tabbed web browsing right inside the player. Without much ado here are ten add-ons you must install if you are a Songbird user.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cristiano Ronaldo claims he is worth 80 Million Pounds. My take on this - 

Ronaldo - I'm Worth It!



> Yes, the greaseball is at it again. Not content with proclaiming himself as the 3 best players in the world, the epitome of modesty has claimed that he is worth the eye-watering sum of 80 Million Pounds....



Read On!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 8, 2009)

*Google OS is Here and It’s Called Chrome*
*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/misc/chrome_title.jpg

People have been speculating about a Google Operating System ever since Google released Gmail. And the rumours about Google OS grew even stronger after they announced Android in late 2007. However, all these speculations about Google’s own operating system were just that – speculation. Today Google changed all that. Earlier today they dropped a bomb through an innocuous looking announcement on their official blog.
Google’s new operating system is going to be called Chrome. It will be an open source product that Google is said to be building from scratch based on the Linux kernel. Like all Google products the focus is going to be on simplicity, elegance and utility. Speed and security are expected to be two hallmarks of the Operating System.​Continue Reading my analysis


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 9, 2009)

*Wordpress Install and Support Service*

Well I am now providing you with a unique Wordpress Install and Support Service which will help you with setting up of your first wordpress blog, getting a cool theme for it and a set of essential plugins/addons for it. I will also submit your blog to major search engines. I will also optimise it for SEO, Adsense and setup feed subscriptions on your blog and even email notification for new posts. Also I will coach you about Wordpress so that you become comfortable in using it. On top of it, I will provide a 20 day Support and Maintenance service.

Continue for more details


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Words’ Worth PART 1: “Reinvention” – As I Lay Dying*



> This is the first entry in the series which I announced yesterday. I chose the name Words’ Worth for this since it is derived from the name of one of the greatest poets of all time – William Wordsworth. Oh, and also because here I’m trying to highlight the ‘worth’ of some ‘words’. Daft as it seems, it’s the best I could come up with after a tiring day....



Read More!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Square web 2.0 button in photoshop*

*www.fotoshop7.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/p.png


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ Ravi, good blog there, bookmarked :


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 14, 2009)

*Unseen HAVEN*
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SlxVvooVB2I/AAAAAAAAAMQ/5gErQqW4rO8/s400/DSC08141.JPG

*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------



## Indyan (Jul 16, 2009)

*Tweeting From The Web – Two Worthy Alternatives​**www.pallab.net/uploads/images/theweb/twitter_web.jpg


> A surprisingly large number of users still use Twitter’s web interface for tweeting. A good majority of them are basic users who possibly don’t need advanced features offered by the desktop clients. However, there are times when even power users are forced to use the web-client. For example, when tweeting from office or cyber cafe. Here are two new web-based alternatives to Twitter.com which were released earlier this week. They offer features comparable to desktop clients right inside your browser.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 18, 2009)

*Harry Potter - Movie Review
*

*misseva05.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/harry-potter-and-the-half-blood-prince-20080320101218658_640w.jpg
*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/07/harry-potter-movie-review.html*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 21, 2009)

*Watch the July 22 Total SOLAR ECLIPSE - LIVE *


*2.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SmRFDA7LvpI/AAAAAAAAAMY/C67SdSa-5Lk/s400/total_solar_eclipse_20061.jpg

*Location *​ *Start Time*​ *End Time*​ *Maximum Eclipse at*​ India​ 05:54​ 07:18:11​ 06:21:00​ Bangladesh​ 05:59:16​ 08:04:39​ 06:58:14​ Japan​ 09:55:39​ 12:30:19​ 11:13:00​ Singapore​ 08:40:52​ 09:43:56​ 09:11:26​ Indonesia​ 16:20:18​ 18:50:14​ 17:40:54​ China​ 08:33:45​ 10:54:09​ 09:41:59​
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/07/watch-july-22-total-solar-eclipse-live.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Mumbai witnesses the highest tide ever*

Watch the pics of highest tide which lashed on the Mumbai shores yesterday & day before it.​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Save Bandwidth with Presto*



> Fedora 11 bought an excellent feature to its package manager YUM. If you have been religiously following the discussions on mailing list then you might know it. If you are clueless then let me tell you. It is known as ‘Presto’. Presto is designed to save bandwidth incurred when the user upgrades the current software to a new release (version). Presto relies on Delta RPM’s which are smaller in size than regular RPM’s



Continue reading...​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Fedora 11 Review*



> It has been more than a month since the release of Fedora 11. Many top sites have already posted their review of this eleventh version of Fedora. Meanwhile I decided not to jump on the bus too soon but use Fedora 11 for a month before giving my words on it.



Continue Reading...​


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 29, 2009)

*Social networking is a paradox*


> This is what happened with me just a few days back:
> 
> Random Friend: Are you on Orkut/Facebook/hi5/<insert any god forsaken site here>?
> 
> Me: No.




Read On...


----------



## Coool (Jul 29, 2009)

how to start conversation with a girl



> u have a girl’s number and wondering how 2 start a talk. if she is someone who knows u, then no problem, u can carry on smoothly. but if u r not known to her she’ll hardly talk, na?? there’s a trick to start a good conversation and keep it on



Read on....


----------



## Coool (Jul 29, 2009)

how to make friendship with a girl



> now this is something which every guy is intrested in. there could be many ways to work this out but u can never be sure of anything. if the girl is smart enough to guess what u r upto, u would end up only being a laughing stock. but there’s a way to woo any kind of girl, provided u have guts.



Read on...


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

Create Instant Messenger Hyperlink for Blog/Site/Signature

If you have a blog or website, and you want your visitor contact you directly on your IM, here is the simple way you can apply to your website. Visitor of your website can send a Instant Message to you by clicking a single link and message will be delivered to your desktop Instantly. In case you remain offline at that time, then you will be able to read those messages whenever you login again.
Instant messenger hyperlink is a link that a visitor/reader can click and it will instantly open the chat window with the person’s chat ID already in place.  *Read More at I always Capital*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Internet Explorer (IE6) users are Now Forced to use Bing*

Microsoft launched its new search engine Bing. For years, Microsoft has tried to shrug off its reputation as a monopolistic tyrant. Today comes news that seems to undermine those efforts pretty badly.

The Next Web reports that users of Internet Explorer 6 are being forced to use Bing as their default search engine — even if they’ve manually switched their preference to another search provider, like Google. Attempts to switch the browser to something other than Bing result in an error message. *Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

Web Speed will be Optimized up to 10 (Ten) Times Faster in 2010

As the web matures, it’s also getting more complex. Yet much of it is still fundamentally based on things like HTML which are 30 years old. A new startup, FasterWeb, aims to bring these old technologies up to speed — as it were — making the web faster, by optimizing the old standards for doing new things. And in doing so, it claims that it can increase the performance of any site by 2 to 10 times — something which would obviously be a huge leap forward, if it can deliver. *Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Microsoft’s New Bing Bot named MSNBOT 2.0b*

Microsoft posted on its Bing Community blog alerting website owners that they may start seeing a lot of bot Bing Bottraffic from the user agent “msnbot/2.0b (+*search.msn.com/msnbot.htm)”. No name changed for Bing’s new bot. Microsoft said not to worry about the increase of traffic at your web by new Bing Bot as this is *Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Download Free Norton Internet Security & Norton Antivirus 2010*

Symantec lets you download Norton 2010 Beta products for free: Norton Internet Security 2010 and Norton Antivirus 2010. norton Remember these are “beta” pre-release versions of Norton products, made available for free download for public testing before the final version is released. *Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Adobe Air Based Feed Reader Sharefire*

ShareFire is a feature-rich news aggregator that lets you share stories via AIM, Twitter, Facebook, MySpace, email and more with no copying and pasting, or dragging and dropping.
ShareFire features:
* Share stories right from ShareFire. Built-in support for AIM, Twitter, and email (Gmail, Yahoo, Hotmail, or your default email client).
* Post articles to Facebook, Delicious, Digg, Newsvine, MySpace, Google Bookmarks, and Windows Live Favorites *Read Full article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Play Chess on iPhone with Facebook Friends on move*

Former Digg Lead Architect Joe Stump’s Blunder Move, a new iPhone development company specializing in board games, has released Chess Wars, an iPhone game that lets you play your Facebook friends in Chess while on the go with your iPhone. Chess Wars uses Facebook Connect for Mobile to directly integrate into the Facebook platform and play via the iPhone. Chess Wars also comes with a built in chat, so you can chat against your opponents while challenging them. *Read full article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Difference Between Intel Core 2 Duo vs Dual Core vs Pentium D*

Huh ! Confused about the difference between Pentium D vs Dual Core vs Core Duo vs Core 2 Duo ? Well here is the explanation.

First of all let me tell you that Dual Core is a name of "class" or architecture of processors which refers to any processor (weather its Intel or AMD) with two cores on the same chip. Whereas Intel Core or Intel Core2Duo is a registered trademark [™] of the Intel Corporation. Many peoples (even geeks) sometimes gets confusion between Core 2 Duo & ....*Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*How to Hide/Remove Labels/Categories Count in Blogger*

How to Hide those digits which displays next to my categories/labels ?
How to Hide display quantity of posts which displays next to the label ?

Well if you are concerned with any of the above issue, here is the solution.

If you are new to blogging and you have less posts for some particular labels, You dont want to show how much post you did under labels then its better to hide it. Label count is a number written by default next to lables ( See image on left ) and displays quantity of posts under that label. .....*Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

Hanuman Chalisa Translated with Meaning & Free CD

Yesterday, i received an email from a friend which describes the meaning of Hanuman Chalisa in English. Lord Hanuman  known also as 'Anjaneya' (son of Anjana) or Maruti (or Maruti nandan), is one of the most popular concepts of devotees of God in Hinduism and one of the most important personalities in the Indian epic, the Ramayana. His most famous feat, as described in the Hindu epic scripture the Ramayana, was Hanumanleading an army of monkeys to fight the demon King Ravana. He is also referred to as Bajrang Bali .....*Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*iPhone Hack, iPhone Security Broken*

An Apple expert and hacker has shown that the iPhone, in all its various forms and moltings, is child’s play to compromise. This comes despite assurances from Apple regarding the 3GS’s encryption feature. Bad news for businesspeople of the 21st century, who have glommed onto the iPhone and its service halo like no other device. The wonder-phone has certainly changed the way smartphones and other devices are made, but this isn’t the first time Apple’s security measures have been described as.....*Read Full Article*


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

*Blogger/Blogspot Post Views Hit Counter shows Page views/visits of each post.*

Queries Solved:
How to put visit counter which shows each & every visit of individual post ?
Can i have a separate hit counter for each blog post ?
If you are looking for the answer of any above issue, read on..

Blogging is fun, and most of blogger wants to make their blog unique and good looking. Making a little change in your blog can create a wonder.

Many of you wants to show a visible counter that displays the number of page views of each individual post. You can find such counter Below the post title of this post. Unlike the website counter which shows the visits of complete website, here is the Post hit counter which shows you page views (not unique visits) of your blog’s each post. Here is how to display Post Views Hit Counter in your blog....*Read Full Article*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 30, 2009)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/SnG0xZpPdvI/AAAAAAAAAMo/k1StFwN_wHI/s400/01461_sunnyhighlands_1920x1200.jpg
*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com*


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 31, 2009)

WTF is wrong with @ialwayscapital ? Almost looks like spam, if it isnt.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 1, 2009)

Use Your Friends PC While Using Yours.

*askvarad.blogspot.com/2009/07/use-your-friends-pc-while-using-your-pc.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 2, 2009)

* Complain, complain....Stop It!  *


*gracewalk.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/stop_complaining1.jpg

"Everybody complains. We complain about this and that and about anything which doesn't go according to exactly how we want it to go. We complain if we cannot finish homework, saying there's too much. We complain like hell has broken loose when we catch a terrible bout of flu.

But in all this, only a very very small percentage of people analyze their own situation. I have been among that small percentage group."

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/08/complain-complainstop-it.html*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

*Yes you are addicted! *

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_PqovKV6H73c/R8ILVMP8XVI/AAAAAAAAALY/Fj04FwZacpM/s320/internet-addiction-joke.jpg

Facebook, My Space, Orkut, Yahoo! etc etc etc, these have become a very basic and common part of our "today" lives. Nowadays, we play around with a cellphone as if we were born with one dangling on our ears.

*READ ON:- *bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/08/yes-you-are-addicted.html*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Generate Bokeh effect in your photos ​*


> You might have seen photographs in newspapers or magazines wherein the subject is pin sharp while the background is smoothly blurred. Such photographs are not only beautiful to look at but also help in keeping your attention to the spot where the photographer wants you to. If you always wanted to do the same to your photographs, you must read the following & start practising to get perfect with what professional call as – Bokeh.



Read full article


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Introduction to Command Line Interface​*


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 9, 2009)

Of Reality Shows…..


> “Reality Shows” are a sham. A sham I say.  A lot of hooblah and opinions have been raised about it, and I’m thinking of voicing mine now.
> 
> It’s a shame to what lows can a TV network sink to just to get lazy ass nuts to watch the idiot box all day, and that’s a nice way of putting it. From the reign of KBC and “Kyunki Chaas bhi Kabhi Dahi Thi”, to just hour after hour after hour of jewellery /makeup/saree/scantily clad soaps that even defy a sane human being’s logic, let alone those who watch such shows, reality TV came as a welcome change. (phew?)



Read On here...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 10, 2009)

*A new CASIO *

Well guys, all for being against social networking sites and envying every beautiful picture of mother nature I see, I love another yet simple, harmonious and elegant element that life has to offer - *"MUSIC"*.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_31ceqIxskEk/Sn5iurkVpEI/AAAAAAAAANA/YkwSG6uQe5E/s400/CASIO_CTK810.jpg

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/08/new-casio.html*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 10, 2009)

*How to make a Shiny Silver Button in photoshop*
*www.fotoshop7.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/final1.png


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2009)

Enable SKU edition selector for Windows 7 installation & upgrade from RC to RTM.

*a9qzea.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pFGiXShgMUtoFPwH8yTulaIYUez9FZma9qM2z4gkOcfO7m8ngIbvOdRwXwJv8o6636EYYimmRheFIkzlysZoI_g/sku-selection-menu.png

Select Windows 7 SKU Version On Install & Create SKU Specific Install Discs


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2009)

*Swine Flu - It's Happening! *


*socialentrepreneurs.enchantingchallenge.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/swine_flu_0427.jpg


**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/08/swine-flu-its-happening.html*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Fight against Swine Flu*

All you ever wanted to know about Swine Flu(h1n1).​


----------



## mrintech (Aug 13, 2009)

*Insert Advertisements between Header and Posts in Wordpress* - Good for Bloggers  Check more Useful Posts at *Mrintech.com*


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Review of Samsung 2233 SW* 

And more on www.technostarry.com


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 17, 2009)

Total Guide For Building A Budget Level PC.

*askvarad.blogspot.com/2009/08/building-budget-level-pc.html

Pls comment


----------



## slugger (Aug 18, 2009)

*Some recent posts*

Some recent posts

*
Dr. Kota Harinarayana: Development of Complex Systems – Issues and Challenges

WTF was this Pakistani thinking?!!!

Suggested reading for the weekend

Send a SMS to a planet located far, far away

Open URLs and send emails with ease using Text2Link

Get a free license for eXpert PDF Pro software

Interesting reading for the week

F-35 Joint Strike Fighters in Thunderbird colours

Pakistanis dancing to Indian film music…..MUST watch

Download Corel Paint Shop Pro X for free
*


----------



## swordfish (Aug 21, 2009)

My experience at paris 15th august independence day celebrations

*techbuddy.in/2009/08/18/independence-day-celebrations-at-paris-embassy-exciting-and-disappointing/*techbuddy.in/2009/08/18/independence-day-celebrations-at-paris-embassy-exciting-and-disappointing/


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2009)

*OT*


swordfish said:


> My experience at paris 15th august independence day celebrations
> 
> *techbuddy.in/2009/08/18/independence-day-celebrations-at-paris-embassy-exciting-and-disappointing/



_accha! toh_  u r from here 

told you the name sounds familiar


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2009)

*Suggest related posts from your blog to your readers with the LinkWithin widget*

*
Suggest related posts from your blog to your readers with the LinkWithin widget
*



> Suggesting your blog readers additional post to read from your blog, that are similar to the ones they are currently reading would be a nice way to constructively engage your readers. If you are a Wordpress user, then it, I believe, is pretty simple. For those of us using Blogspot, we had to get down & dirty playing around with CSS & HTML to enable it – no longer.



*
Read the full post....
*

Publishers of the Develop 3D magazine are giving away free copies of their magazine. UK residents would get a physical copies. The rest can download & read the PDF version

Contains some great article. Would love it if you are love Industrial/Product Design, CAD or simply love to oogle at sec c well-designed products  

You can download it from here
*develop3d.com/


----------



## swordfish (Aug 23, 2009)

slugger said:


> *OT*
> 
> 
> _accha! toh_ u r from here
> ...


 
and u too 

your avatar is same ..


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2009)

*8 Tips To Improve Your IE 8 Experience *



> Accelerators in particular, are quite helpful & do accelerate some processes. Having said that I’ll agree that Internet Explorer isn’t there yet. It’s got some quirks  however if you’re an Internet Explorer 8 user, here are some tips to better your experience



[...] Continue reading


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Unleashing Pixel Track - Photography Forum*

Calling all photographers. register at Pixel Track. :d

*Pixel Track - Photography Forum*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Beginning with Linux Commands*

Some basic commands to get you started with Command Line under Linux.​


----------



## slugger (Aug 27, 2009)

*
Download the Google Maps for your Apps e-learning course tutorial for free
*


> If you have an interest in GIS or plan to start using the Google Map API, then you can surely make use of this training tutorial module now being offered for free download. If not for anything else, at least the fact that it is now being offered for free should be incentive enough to download it. ;p


*
Read the full post....
*

*
The 9 Theorems of Innovation at Google – Marissa Mayers
*


> The ability to innovate and ideate are considered as cornerstones of Good designers. An Engineer’s ability to display these two qualities should lead her/him on to great accomplishments and designs.


*
Read the full post....
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Batch Convert images in Irfanview*



> Resizing digital images is must if you want to publish them online or want to email them to your friends. If you have a couple of images, you are fine but what if you want to send more than 10 photographs? Resizing each one will take ages & no sooner you will get bored too. Leave resizing, what if you need to alter file names, contrast, sharpness, format etc of the image? What if I tell you, the above can be done in a few minutes & that too with just a click? Yes, that’s true, I am not joking. Read on.


Read full article​


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 28, 2009)

> Ok , its just the promotion of this file sharing site and you know what you get ? yes : -
> 
> 1. Unlimited Uploads
> 
> ...



Read Here : - *askrajesh.co.cc/wordpress/?p=359


----------



## slugger (Aug 29, 2009)

Commander Dilip Donde of the Indian Navy has set out to circumnavigate the Earth in his Sail boat

Once completed he would be the first Indian to have achieved this feat [AFAIK ] 

He has set up a blog to chronicle his voyage and is updating it from time-to-time

His blog - *Indian Navy Solo Circumnavigation *

If you are on Twitter, it would be a nice idea if you tweet his URL - I already did it

-----
*Edit*
Forgot FB profiles indexed by Search Engines 

His Facebook profile - *www.facebook.com/people/Dilip-Donde/775401095


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2009)

*Use The Xbox 360 Controller To Control Your PC*

Here's a detailed guide on using your Xbox 360 controller as a substitute for the mouse+keyboard (no full-fledged typing though) to control your PC.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Opera 10 is here!​*


----------



## Indyan (Sep 1, 2009)

*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/opera/opera_10_rc.jpg
Opera 10 : What’s New?



> As expected, Opera 10 was released earlier today. Opera is the first major browser to reach double digit version numbers. Let’s take a look at what’s new in Opera 10.



Opera 10 : The Missing Pieces



> After an extended alpha and beta (followed by a brief RC) phase, the final build of Opera 10 is finally out. It contains lots of exciting new features and all in all stays true to Opera’s tradition. Opera 10 includes never seen before features (in browsers at least) like Opera Turbo. Check out my initial review of Opera 10 to learn more about them.
> Opera is the first major browser to reach a double digit version number. Not only has Opera survived in the hostile browser market for fifteen years it is also doing rather well. Opera 10 was a great opportunity for them to take it to the next level. Unfortunately there are lots of missing pieces in Opera browser. Here are some of the major disappointments in Opera 10.
> 1. Lack of an API: Opera’s reluctance to release an API (application programming interface) has always perplexed me. It seems bizarre given that Opera’s motto is to give users the power. Undoubtedly, the biggest strength of Firefox is extensions. And it’s not just Firefox; all other major browsers (Internet Explorer, Safari, Chrome and Maxthon) support plugins in one way or the other.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Gaurav Live celebrates its First Anniversary​*
You are invited for the first anniversary of Gaurav Live.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Ganesh Utsav 2009 Photo Album*
​
Pics of Ganesh Utsav 2009 shot in & around Mumbai.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2009)

*How to change network icon in windows 7*


*How to Rename Network Connections in Windows 7*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 12, 2009)

*How to Enable and Disable Transparency in Windows 7

Minimum hardware requirement for Aero in Windows 7

Editions Of windows 7 that support Aero desktop experience

How to find out your Windows 7 edition

How to update nVidia Graphics card on windows 7
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Six reasons why Twitter sucks!*​


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2009)

*A Wake-up Call!*

My first post after a long time! 
Hope someone remembers this idiot!


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi to all... Can you guys please help me here?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120905


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2009)

*How to Contribute to Open Source World*



> Open Source is all about contributing one’s skill, knowledge & even money if one can. If you ever thought to contribute to open source but never started it due to lack of idea, then reading this piece of article will help you a long way. As usual with Open Source, possibilities are endless but here I will list some which I feel will suit most of you.



Read Entire Article​


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2009)

*Photoscape - OpenSource Gala *

*Well, we all know about the open-source revolution, and to tell you, it's really going strong... Today, an article that serves two purposes, the open source revolution, and your photo-editing needs as well...nice for a combo ain't it..*
(WEBSITE - *www.photoscape.org/)*i28.tinypic.com/2yzjs6u.png

**bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/09/photoscape-opensource-gala.html*


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

*Mobile Phones - The Revolutionary Evolution *


*www.celtnet.org.uk/mobile-phone/img/mobile-evolution.gif
*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/09/mobile-phones-revolutionary-evolution.html*


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2009)

*.
How to create, edit and remix audio files without installing any software?


UCAV: How to wage a war from your living room


Alan Turing’s three greatest contributions: Richard Buckland


Recommended readings for the weekend – 2009.09.12
*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2009)

www.rayarunava.com


New blog. 
Non techie though.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Opera Mini 5 Beta Reviewed*

Test-drived the new Opera Mini 5 Beta & here is it's scorecard.​


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Linux Distros - Shameless promotion *

Well, these days I'm extra pro-Open source, as having used them, I'm totally convinced of their functionality, and use. And what more? You no longer have the guilt of using pirated software....which mind you was made by some developer's hard work.
*linuxpoison.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/snapshot11.jpg
*
*bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com/2009/09/linux-distros-shameless-promotion.html*


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Beginning with Vi*



> Editing configuration files is a routine for Linux system administrators & the equivalent advanced users. Even normal users will at times need to edit configuration files to troubleshoot any problem or tweak occasionally. For those using GUI, Kword or Openoffice Writer can come handy but what if you are on a server system with no GUI or your display is gone bonkers? Fret not guys, let me introduce you to my dear friend, Vi.



Read Entire Article​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

*MTNL 3G Jadoo Review*



> I tested the Jadoo 3G service from MTNL & I'm glad to tell you that it totally rocks!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Securing your files from unauthorised access with Ubuntu



> We are all paranoid about our files. Aren’t we? Whether if they contain personal information or classified information, there is a certain degree of concern we have. However with the advent of digital age, it is not that we can simply put them in lockers and guard them...



Read More


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^Is that your blog?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Nope
ico and his friend's. But my post


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^They paying for that domain?  I thought ico was King of the unemployed!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Domains are cheap.  Even I have one. But I am too lazy to maintain a blog.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^How much do they cost anyway? 500 bucks a month? I have a blogspot blog, but update it very regularly. Like once in 4 months if the winds blow in the right direction.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL! No. .com costs for a minimum of Rs.450/YEAR (yes Year), you'll get hosting for a year for as low as Rs.200 or even free if you wish. But of course premium domains come for premium prices. 

EDIT: I suggest you to begin with a .co.cc domain (free  ) and a free host such that you can learn some stuff and then after few months move to a paid hosting and .com domain.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah no sorry, would rather buy a GTA IV with those 450 bucks. 

For the moment I am more than happy with my blogspot.com blog.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 5, 2009)

lol . . even I have my own domain 

Thing is I need webspace now


----------



## Ecko (Oct 6, 2009)

^^Its my blog and Liverpool is part of our team now 
And ya we are paying for dat premium domain name & webspace  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW whos ubuntu fan here


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Beautify the Terminal*

Give that old fashioned terminal a makeover. ​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Definitive Guide to Viruses & Antivirus softwares under GNU/Linux*

All your queries relating to viruses, antivirus softwares etc solved in this definitive guide to Viruses & Antivirus softwares under GNU/Linux.​


----------



## slugger (Oct 13, 2009)

some stuff from my blog

*
Pictures from Yudh Abhyas 2009 Indo-US military exercise

Download ZoneAlarm® Pro 2010 for free [only for 24 hours]

Suggested Reading for the Weekend – 2009.09.20
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Mumbai celebrates Green Diwali​*


----------



## slugger (Oct 18, 2009)

Stuff I posted on my blog

*
Reclaim ‘Bombay’ and ‘Bangalore’

Download Paragon Partition Manager Professional for free [24 hours remain]

HP giving Cloud Computing for Dummies for FREE! – get your copy NOW!


*A blog not updated for long, but a-amazing kik azz writing. Must read it

*Lethal Weapons - Kashmir Diary*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 21, 2009)

*nspeaks.com/858/top-5-reasons-not-to-use-fantastico-for-installing-wordpress/Top 5 Reasons not to use Fantastico for Installing Wordpress



> Do you use One Click Fantastico De Luxe for Installing wordpress? Well then stop using it as there are few problems which can arise if you keep using Fantastico for installing free scripts.


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wordpress 2.9 – Features, Tips and Screenshots 



> Wordpress 2.9 is nearing and will be released in next 2 months probably. Check out its upcoming features, learn about some cool tricks and check screenshots of new features in Wordpress 2.9.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 27, 2009)

*19 Must Have Extensions For Google Chrome*

*Google Wave Invites For Ten Lucky Readers*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Jazz up your Linux Desktop with Compiz Fusion*

*Ubuntu 9.10 Kamic Koala : What's New?*
​


----------



## Indyan (Nov 1, 2009)

*TuneUp Utilities 2010 Launched – Adds Windows 7 Support*

*Clicker is Your Online TV Guide [Invites Available]*​


----------



## Ecko (Nov 2, 2009)

*MultiGet : Ultimate Download Manager for Ubuntu
*


----------



## Indyan (Nov 2, 2009)

*Orkut Redesigned – Faster and More Efficient [Invites Inside]*

*www.pallab.net/uploads/images/theweb/orkut_new_t.jpg​


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2009)

How NOT To Spend a Saturday



> Let’s be honest. We all make it through five working days just because we anticipate a relaxing and fun-filled Saturday at the end of those five days. I actually start the countdown on Monday – _“Just 5 more days to go, so hang in there!”_. And it actually works! At the end of each day, I proudly say to myself that I’ve survived another long and boring 10 hours. This pride turns into unbridled joy at the end of Friday, for obvious reasons....



Read More!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 8, 2009)

The Biggest Match So Far


> One of the leagues most awaited fixture. The Blues take on the Reds at home in Stamford Bridge. Chelsea, fresh from banging almost 20 goals past the opposition and conceding just 2, while Manchester United lost to fools, drew and have a weak first team. How will it end up by tomorrow? Read on for a full preview.


Click HERE To read more...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking Back - Chelsea 1-0 ManU



> First off, lemme tell you that this was one of the scrappiest matches I’ve ever seen and there were hardly any clear-cut chances for both sides. Still, the result is all that matters and Chelsea got the perfect result – a hard-fought 1-0 victory which leaves them 5 points clear at the top of the table! *abhi247.com/myblog/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
> 
> I never actually expected to be able to watch the match, having been deprived of my weekly dose of the Premier League since the past three months. However.....



Read More!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

wow gr88 thread...thanks for this one... well i do have a blog www.puneetgarg1991.blogspot.com
but i dont guess u people may find anything of ur importance there


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Use Panning Technique to shoot dynamic motion shots*

You might have noticed photographs where subject is pin sharp while the background is hazy giving a feel of motion. Such photographs are known as pan shots. Panning gives the image a dynamic perspective. Panning helps in showing action in still photographs & is often used in sports photography. Though similar to Bokeh but still Panning is way different than Bokeh. Bokeh doesn’t portray motion but panning does.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2598/4100214246_6852b0ed10_o.jpg

*Read the complete article*​


----------



## Indyan (Nov 15, 2009)

*How to Enable Port Forwarding*

*How Fix Windows 7 BSOD Due to 4GB RAM*
​


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Managing software under Linux(Debian) - Part 1*

How-To on Installing, Removing & updating software on your Debian Linux based system.​


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 16, 2009)

Is Nokia Neglecting the Indian Market for New Launches?

*www.techans.com/2009/11/is-nokia-neglecting-the-indian-market-for-new-launches/


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

Symbian S60 - Protect your data with Remote Phone lock.

*desiibond.blogspot.com/2009/11/symbian-s60-protect-your-data-with.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Week That Was



> After finally getting myself a good Internet connection, the last thing I wanted was that thing dying on me. That, dear reader, is the reason for my absence from this place for the whole week. I just got the damn thing working today and now I no longer feel like I’m missing a limb. *abhi247.com/myblog/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif
> Okay, so here’s a brief recap of all the things that happened and didn’t happen during the past couple of weeks. First off, I got myself a new...



Read More!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

*REDISCOVER YOUR CHILDHOOD*


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Two years with Nokia 5700 Xpress Music*


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 3, 2009)

*Connect Internal HDDs Using Hard Disk Docks*


> Have any unused hard disk lying around? So now is the time to use it. Sometimes you dont want to use two hard disks on a system. But still you want to use your second hard disk, which is lying around.  You may be wondering how to use it, without spending much. Lets see how. Lets also take a look at Vantec Hard disk dock.



*Download Counter Strike 1.6 For Free*


> Counter Strike is one of the best games I have played so far. Now also, whenever I feel bored I play this game. Many of you must have heared this name. Yes, I agree that this is one of the best FPS games out there.



*Download Microsoft Office 2010 Beta For Free*


> So you have all must have mastered Microsoft Office 2007, right. So now its again time for you to try a new version.


----------



## shri (Dec 3, 2009)

*Everything Out There*
​ 
My blog is up from ashes [literally] after a long time. Have lost some sleep over restoring the backup and bringing it back to its (not so) glory days, now I present to you.... 

*Everything Out There*

Some topics that may be of interest to you:

1. Videocon commercial by Tata Elxsi
2. Triangle geometry question and solution
3. Computer hardware prices
4. Speed Up DNS with Free service
5. Essential software for Windows - freeware
6. Intellectual Terrorism Video
7. Cruel Video of animal torture in China

For more do visit the blog. 
Giving out Google wave invites for comments on any post.


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 6, 2009)

*Latest Computer Hardware Prices*​Just started a new section for Computer Hardware Prices. Currently I have added prices of Proccy's, mobo's and RAM's. More to come. So Check out now.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 22, 2009)

*Cross browser font rendering comparison*



> When designing a website, apart from the usual gradients and other  graphical elements, the single most important constituent is the Font.  It takes a hell lot of trial and error to get the right font for your  website, you need to try different ones, look at them from different  angles and decide if they’ll work for you or not. On the other hand,  since the browsers will be finally rendering whatever you’ve chosen as  your favourite, a designer also has to keep in mind how different  browsers are generating the fonts according to the underlying code.  That’s why I decided to give the 3 most popular browsers a go on their  own capabilities of font rendition.


Link


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

*Acer 5738z review*

*desiibond.blogspot.com/2009/12/acer-5738z-review.html


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 1, 2010)

ReDesign Your Gmail

Tired With Your Old Gmail Login Screen. Get A New Look For Gmail!
​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Install essentials in Fedora using EasyLife*



> A software which lets you install the required restricted codes, media players, utilities etc with a single click on your Fedora system.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm resuming blogging after a gap of nearly 9 months to get settled into my college life.

Here is my latest post:

Twenty Ten


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 4, 2010)

*How to take a perfect Moon shot*



> Moon is a beautiful body in our solar system. Its various phases are so picturesque that one often feels to capture its beauty with a camera. Capturing moon is not easy at it sounds & more often you will get nothing but a white orb if you don’t know the right technique to capture the moon. In this guide I’ll explain intricately to get a perfect moon shot which will elicit ‘wows’ from your friends & colleagues.



Read the entire article​


----------



## slugger (Jan 9, 2010)

some stuf from my blog

*
Space Agencies & Manned Moon missions: International Astronautical Congress 2009

Pictures of PAK-DA, Russian long range Bomber Aircraft

Suggested reading for the weekend – 2010.01.02

Get licensed version of O&O Defrag Professional Edition Software for Free

How to make any Website a reader-friendly page
*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 13, 2010)

I was 2 times state finalist of the TCS Rural IT Quiz.

*A blog entry on its jouney*.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Mani's Lunch Home - South Indian Delight in Mumbai*

A must read for south indian food lovers in Mumbai. ​


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2010)

stuff from the blog

*
Disable comments in selective posts in Blogger [Blogspot]

India’s Fast Breeder Nuclear Reactor Core being transported & lowered into place

Russian Surface to Air Missile (SAM) Simulators

*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Punjab National Bank Phishing Email - Beware*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Configure XMMS media player to scrobb tracks on Last.fm*




> *         Configure XMMS media player to scrobb tracks on Last.fm        *
> 
> *last.fm/
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2010)

*My Computing Voyage - From Windows to Linux!*

The real journey of mine from a computing newbie to intermediate user, from windows to linux!! ​


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 2, 2010)

Google In 3G

Search Google Images, Youtube Videos and also your PC Multimedia's in a 3rd Generation Manner, using Cooliris only in Mozilla FireFox.
​


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dell S2409W LCD Monitor Review*

Reviewed the 24 inch, Dell S2409W LCD Monitor.​


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 7, 2010)

Review: Logitech Wireless Keyboard K340

Logitech Wireless Keyboard K340 gets reviewed.​


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 10, 2010)

Google starts new service to integrate Twitter, Picasa, Flickr, and Google Reader in your Gmail account.
Google starts new service – Google Buzz  TechTin | Technology container


----------



## maxmk (Feb 10, 2010)

some posts from my blog
*
Cloud Hosting Launched by Eukhost Ltd.
ESDS Datacenter Operational from “3rd Feb 2010"
Pics of ESDS Fully Managed Datacenter*


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Some Valentine Ideas For Geeks*


> Valentine’s Day is near and I thought to write a blog post for this occasion. First of all, whats the definition for a typical geek? A typical geek is a one who stays away from social life, talks less and keeps on doing programming stuff.So incase, you want to show the feelings on Valentine’s day and don’t know what to do or what to gift, then read on, this post is for you.



*How To Convert Photos Into Sketches*


> Sometimes black and white photos can be more appealing than the color photos. So turning them into sketches is a good thing. It also shows the artistic touch. So do you ever wanted to convert a photo into a sketch, but don’t know about Photoshop and all.By using this little nifty utility, you can convert your photos into sketches easily and yes, you don’t need to be an expert for photo editing to achieve this task.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2010)

For old times’ sake



> Have you ever wondered how much you’ve changed over the years? Ever realized how much your tastes, likes, dislikes and preferences have matured (or in some cases, become more childish) since the time you were in your early teens?
> 
> While aspects such as your choice of apparel, cuisine etc can be attributed to the maturity you gain over the years, I don’t think any such explanation exists for a person’s musical taste. Or at least, there is none that I know of.
> 
> Since the time I first gained exposure to music...



Read More!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Add Grunge effect to your photo*


> In this tutorial we will add grunge effect to a photo very easily. It is very easy. Just need 10 minutes to add grunge effect to any image.
> *www.psyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/grunge-mitul1.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2010)

The photographer awakes from his slumber



> Photography has been one of my hobbies ever since I got my first cameraphone – the SE W700i. I’ve shot quite a few amazing (according to me, anyways) photographs using that device since 2007. I parted with my W700i towards the end of 2009 and got the Nokia N79 with its 5MP camera and other bells and whistles. With the upgraded camera, I imagined myself breaking free of the limitations imposed by my old cameraphone. But the lack of time didn’t allow me to pursue my hobby any more.....



Read More!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Soap bubbles in Photoshop*


> In this Photoshop tutorial, I will show you how to make soap bubbles in Photoshop. In the end of tutorial final PSD file is also available for free download.
> *www.psyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/soap-bubble.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2010)

*GIVEAWAY: Win FREE License of Daniusoft Media Converter Ultimate Full Version worth $60*



> Daniusoft Media Converter Ultimate is a great multimedia tool. It can be used for DRM Removal; DVD Ripping; DVD burning; Media Converter; Media transfer etc


----------



## Chirag (Feb 23, 2010)

Some articles I wrote recently. 

*Healthiest Fruits That a Diabetic Person Can Eat: Discover What Fruits a Person Suffering From Diabetes Can Have and Keep Blood Sugar Level in Control* 

*Fitness Test — Take The Fitness Test and Determine If You Need An Urgent Check-up or Not* 

*Lose Body Fat to Stay Healthy: Discover Tips To Lose Body Fat and Living a Healthier Life.* 

*Cure to Diabetes: Discover How You Can Prevent Diabetes by Losing Body Fat* 

*Losing Body Fat: A New Year Resolution That Won’t Ever Meet it’s End.*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Free WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe worth $49.95*


> Here is a good chance to get WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe absolutely FREE!! It is multi-functional video converter software, which supports converting all SD (Standard Definition) videos and HD (High Definition) videos. This is all in one video converter which will fulfill all your video converting needs. Normal price of this software is $49.95, but you can get it free.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 2, 2010)

Google acquires online image editing website Picnik


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2010)

Enable \ Disable password required after Wakeup in Windows 7


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2010)

*NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet Review*
​


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Free Fresh 15 RSS Icons*
*www.psyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/preview.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2010)

Giveaway - WinX DVD Ripper Platinum – Backup Your DVD within 5 Minutes  TechTin | Technology container


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh my god. :disbelief:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Three Things I've Learned Lately



> There’s not a lot happening around me these days. Still, learning is a  thing that never stops. Here are three things I’ve learned over the  past month or so:*
> 
> The user really is the weakest link in anything that needs  security:* I got myself a laptop bag and a small lock. To be  absolutely safe during my journey, I locked the main pocket.....



Read It All!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Disable Unwanted Daemons in Fedora for Faster Bootup & Memory Increments!*



> Whenever your Linux system boots up, certain daemons(equivalent of windows services) are loaded into the memory in background. These daemons provide certain functionalities & launch certain applications in some events. Daemons run in background all the time from bootup & get into action when a particular event happens on a system.
> 
> 
> For E.g. You plug a pendrive in your computer & after a few seconds you see a nautilus window with the pendrive contents. This is due to the “HAL Daemon” which monitors the hardware & once it detects the new hardware i.e. pendrive in our case it reports to the GNOME about it & simultaneously mounts it & launches Nautilus. HAL is a critical daemon in a Linux system but not all others are & so we must disable them. Disabling unwanted daemons helps in freeding up valuable memory resources & also helps in making the boot faster. Some daemons when kept running also open up potential loopholes for hackers to exploit.



*Read Entire Article*​


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 27, 2010)

TCS TechBytes - IT Quiz Engineering students of Karnataka.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Hea7en and He1l*

A small match report of Chelsea v Aston Villa


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Boost Productivity with Workspaces
*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Ubuntu 10.04 comes with Impressive Feature Set*

A look at the new changes 7 features to be included in the upcoming Ubuntu 10.04 codenamed Lucid Lynx which is set to release on 29th April, 2010.​


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Howto Recover Windows 7/XP/Vsita Bootloader *
A self tested nice and easy tutorial .


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 19, 2010)

Shoot Good Photographs with your Camera Mobile
​


----------



## techieboy12 (Apr 26, 2010)

my computer tricks and tips blog--
*karanthetechie.blogspot.com/


----------



## confused (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys,
please visit my college quizzing blog (*qbitmesra.blogspot.com).
I would appreciate constructive criticism. Also any general tips to improve the blog would be appreciated.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2010)

My life in Chennai - episodes 1 & 2:

Episode 1

Episode 2


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Mobbler : Last.fm radio player and scrobbler for Symbian smartphones*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Chennai Life – Ep.4*



> Is this little mini-series turning out to be some sort of weekly soap? I  hope not, because then I’ll have to down shutters and move to the  mountains to regain my sanity!



Moar!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Howto Manage Hibernate Mode in Windows7*​
Hibernate is a feature of many computer operating systems where the contents of RAM are written to non-volatile storage such as a hard disk, as a file or on a separate partition, before powering off the computer. When the computer is restarted it reloads the content of memory and is restored to the state it was in when hibernation was invoked. Hibernating and later restarting is usually faster than closing down, later starting up, and ..........Read full story


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2010)

Stuff posted on my Blog

*
Suggested reading for the weekend 2010.06.19

Dr. Homi J. Bhabha – Scientist in action [suggested YouTube viewing]

*


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2010)

*Write a Research Paper within seconds [and present it at Science Conferences]*

*Write a Research Paper within seconds [and present it at Science Conferences]*


> No kidding! You can actually author a “Scientific Research paper” within seconds that could very well get accepted for presentation at a Science Conference of considerable repute [or disrepute as things would stand after things come out in the open].



*Read the full post ....*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 24, 2010)

*India crush Srilanka in Asia Cup 2010 final*


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Good win for us.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Good win for us.


----------



## varuog (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to TechRav !


----------



## hoodiboy (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my site..
Sishad S
it consist of some tech tips,news and my personal blogs.


----------



## slugger (Jun 28, 2010)

some stuff I put up over the weekend

*
Understanding Nuclear Energy and Technology [suggested weekend reading]


Russian stealth: Hunt for the invisible [weekend YouTube viewing]


Resume YouTube video download after a computer shutdown or restart
*


----------



## Megabored (Jun 29, 2010)

This is from my blog 
Being Prabhav: Bollywood = lame 

Please subscribe to my blog! ( click on d follow button) 
Or hit the like button here Thanks!
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2010)

some stuff on my Blog
*
Warbird in Pune: MiG-23MF Flogger Aircraft [aka Vijay]


My [not so] new Rig


Warbird in Pune: MiG-23 MF Flogger Aircraft [Updated]


Install & run Unigraphics NX4 (or older) in Windows 7 and Vista
*


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 22, 2010)

Debsuvra Ghosh, Misspelt, Mispronounced, Misunderstood
​ 


> With so many 'mis' on the title, it's hard not to imagine the piece as a mis-story, which is, even if I vouch for it, unmistakably falsified vagaries. And again, the title is not a misnomer at its core, just signifying my underpinnings for the article. I think, therefore, it's justified to start the stagnating propaganda.


Read the rest of the article @ Debsuvra Ghosh, Misspelt, Mispronounced, Misunderstood - Feeling Entity


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2010)

some stuff I had posted on my blog

*
Easy and hassle-free downloading from file-sharing sites [software]


Aviation reading [suggested weekend reading]


Carbon Dioxide powered Engine for Space travel [India connection]


Nukes in Space: Rainbow bombs [Documentary]
*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2010)

My first post afte a long time...

*All Change*



> What does a bored man do when he finally gets some time for himself? He blogs.
> 
> Well in my case, I tend to save myself the trouble of writing something and instead, when I have some free time I fiddle with the blog’s theme. Call it stupid if you like, but that’s the way it goes for me. A lazy Saturday made even lazier by the doctor’s pills was spent in...



*Read on!*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Design Clipboard Icon in photoshop*
*www.psyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/54.jpg



> In this Photoshop tutorial we will design a cool looking clipboard icon. At the end of tutorial you can download PSD file and PNG file of the icon.


Continue reading Design Clipboard Icon in photoshop



*Design Recycle Bin icon in Photoshop*
*www.psyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/251.jpg


> Hello friends, today we will design a nice looking recycle bin icon in Adobe Photoshop. As usual you can download the PNG file and PSD file at the end of tutorial. Its free for personal and commercial use.



Continue Reading Design Recycle Bin icon in Photoshop


----------



## slugger (Aug 15, 2010)

some jottings from my blog

*
Dakshin Gangotri Station: Pride of India [Antarctica] [suggested weekend reading]


Download & install Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire for free [Students offer]


MMRCA Aircrafts in flight [weekend YouTube watching]
*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2010)

My opinion on Independence Day.

*In Dependence*



> A long time ago when I was in school, we were invariably asked to write an essay on Independence Day around this time of the year. Being the innocent little boy that I was, unaware of the evils lurking in this world, I used to write all sugary stuff, singing praises of our country, its leaders and the martyrs. But after having lived here for 23 years, the whole idea of an ‘independent, sovereign, secular’ state has gone for a toss...



*Read On!*


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2010)

*
ZERO DAY: United States Air Force website hacked [defaced site]


Exercise Garuda: Indian Air Force in France [French report]
*


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2010)

*Google's unwise spam/bot verification process*

*Google's unwise spam/bot verification process*



> Needed to create an alternate e-mail account to transfer a certain group of e-mail types from an existing account to another to try and end the insanity prevailing in that account.
> 
> Being a long time user of Google's email service [Gmail & Google Apps] & the other associated Google services that one can access with a Google account, thought no further than Gmail again to create a new account.



*Read the full post....*


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 27, 2010)

Le.vg - Le Resources and Information.


----------



## slugger (Oct 2, 2010)

*www.aame.in - my new Blog address*

Changed my Blog address. It is now 

*www.aame.in*

www.aame.in - my new Blog address - AA Me


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 3, 2010)

*Dude, the cake is a lie!!!111*


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2010)

Useful resources for GRE prep 
Greet Death !  Blog Archive  GRE preparation resources

Posted after 1 year


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2010)

The Pandemonium

A blog for Tech, music, gaming and pretty much everything. Just started.


----------



## varuog (Oct 16, 2010)

Upload Photos to your Facebook Account straight from your desktop by just right-clicking on the picture(s) : TechRav: Upload Photos to Your Facebook Account with just a "Right-Click" ! !


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 17, 2010)

Turn Your iPod Touch into iPhone

[HOT] Turn your iPod Touch into an iPhone! ~ DE-TECH-TIVES


----------



## slugger (Oct 19, 2010)

created a mashup - uploaded it on youtube

YouTube - India's Nuclear Weapons Programme & delivery systems [Buddho Hesheche by Cactus]

please rate it

thanks


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

^I didn't like that mashup much. Although the compilation is good, but it kind of feels directionless.


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 19, 2010)

*The History of iPod*

*Apple sold over 250,000 New Apple TVs*

Please rate


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2010)

*PiTiVi 0.13.5 Video Editor Review​*


----------



## slugger (Nov 11, 2010)

*Open & read any PDF files on the Internet with Google Docs [and other reading tools]*

*Open & read any PDF files on the Internet with Google Docs [and other reading tools]*



> ....But Adobe is bit of a bloatware. If you are in the habit of running multiple resource-intensive applications running in the background [CFD analysis, multimedia encoding] while surfing, not having to run Adobe to read a PDF file may not be a very bad prospect.....



*Read the full post....*



Krow said:


> ^I didn't like that mashup much. Although the compilation is good, but it kind of feels directionless.



thanks for your input. will keep it mind next time


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 11, 2010)

one of my guest blogger has written a Tech Post in my blog about 

Steps to Secure Your Computer System


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 29, 2010)

Visiting ThinkDigit forum after a relatively long time. Long gone are the days of 2006-08 when I used to visit every now and then. 

Anyway, got some blog posts to share, though most of them will be regarded as 'offbeat'.

The Beginning of a Discovery
A post about how path to discoveries begin.

The Necessity of Observer
My approach to explain the necessity of observers.

A idiotic post about myself

Productivity and Customizability
Customizability and it's effect on productivity.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

^ happy birthday


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 29, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ happy birthday


Thanks!


----------



## slugger (Dec 8, 2010)

*Take Hi-resolution detailed pictures with your cheap cellphone camera*

*Take Hi-resolution detailed pictures with your cheap cellphone camera*



> Had to send someone scans of an article today. With no more college, did not have access to a free scanner  & doing it from a commercial place would have cost me 5 bucks a scan - a loot I'd say.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Nokia C3-00 which comes with a fairly decent 2 MP camera. It took reasonable pictures of the pages - served the purpose.
> 
> However, if you have a much lesser costing cellphone that comes with a lower resolution camera, like a VGA camera, you can still produce hi-resolution, detailed pictures using it.



*Read the full post ....*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Firefox: Open Multiple Websites With One Click*



> This is a small tutorial which I wrote by putting together some tips from Mozilla’s knowledge base. It takes only a couple of minutes and saves a lot of your valuable time.
> 
> Suppose you have 5-6 or more websites that you visit when you fire up your browser. What you’d normally do is that you would open a new tab manually for each site, then type in the address/select from your bookmarks. Pretty tedious, eh? In this tutorial, we’ll see how we can get Firefox to do the boring stuff for you. All you need to do is tweak a few settings, after which you can open tabs for all your must-visit-daily websites with ONE click. Sounds good? Let’s get our hands dirty, then.



Read It HERE!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

> There was another source from a printed media who recommended 125w hexacore on a sad board with 4 pin atx (worse, the board comes with an imprint “140w CPU support”) with no MOSFET sink and a 4+1 phase.  Now even if we point out such facts infront of them, they’re simply not going to listen. Worse they’ll throw couple of fancy/big words to make us go “lolwut” and pose infront of a camera in such a way that the media source who made this “meet” happen will say in the cute manner “Mr so-and-so from so-and-so company was able to handle all the technical questions effortlessly”. Yeah…right!!! Some of those articles were pulled down (obviously either they will say its our imagination or some articles “accidentally” disappeared when they shift servers- yeah the usual one).



4870x2 ON Quad crossfire? 125/140w CPU support? With 4 pin ATX connector? The jazz about 32 PCIE lane? O RLY??? | Rants and the awesomeness!


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2011)

*SoundMagic earphones - poor build quality [hardware to avoid]*

*SoundMagic earphones - poor build quality [hardware to avoid]*


> ....much against my & a few other's good senses, I decided to purchase a pair of SoundMagic's PL-11 in-ear canal headphones to go with my C3-00.
> 
> True to Chinese reputation, yesterday, in less than 3 months from the date of purchase, the ear phones stopped working



*Read the full post....*



Some other stuff I've posted on my Blog

*
RAF Harrier Jump Jet fighter aircraft - the last of flights [Video]

Prototype supersonic Nuclear-capable long range Bomber aircraft, XB-70 Valkyrie [weekend viewing]

Donkeys, education, virus, The Eurofighter etc [suggested weekend reading]

Annotate any webpage with your comments, additional information or rebuttals [fisking made easy]

Light Combat Aircraft [LCA] Tejas: the people & their pursuit (weekend reading)

China's stealth aircraft Chengdu J-20: What are they saying

Space Shuttle Launch video footages - the best of the best

Suggested Weekend reading 2010.12.26

Hi-res pictures of the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft [FGFA], PAK-FA [T-50]

*


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2011)

*
Unmanned Aerial Vehicles [UAV] by Aurora Integrated Systems [Indian Startup]

India's Light Combat Aircraft [LCA], Tejas [Wallpaper-sized pictures]
*

Some stuff from my YouTube channel

YouTube - India's Naval Light Combat Aircraft [LCA-Navy] - unique features & flight testing, Capt. Maolankar

YouTube - Improving Minimum Control Speed [VMC] of aircrafts using Fly-By-Wire flight control system

YouTube - Urban View Unmanned Aerial Vehicle [UAV] by Indian Startup company, Aurora Integrated Systems

YouTube - Integrating Western weapons & systems on Russian aircraft - IAF experience [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - India-based Neutrino Observatory [INO]: A presentation

YouTube - Lockheed Martin's C-130J aircraft re-engine programme: challenges & results [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Chief of Russia's flight test agency: India's indigenous Turbofan Engine, Kaveri

YouTube - Indian perspective on Manned Space Missions - reasons & necessary Technologies [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Saab Aerospace & Defence Company - Company profile, Hakan Buschke, CEO [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Flight testing aircraft prototypes & their sub-systems - Russian methodology [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Aerospace Technologies & Success through Global Cooperation - P Soundar Rajan, HAL [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Emerging Aerospace Technologies & Boeing's partnerships in India - Dinesh Keskar [Aero India 2011]

YouTube - Changing landscape of global Aerospace and Defence industry - Anand Mahindra [Aero India 2011]


----------



## urbn_geek (Feb 24, 2011)

UrbnGeek
UrbnGeek Is a Tech which covers all the topic of Technology- Internet, Social Media, Tips and Tricks, etc. Visit It Here UrbnGeek


----------



## slugger (Feb 28, 2011)

*Identify these Indian aircrafts & wind tunnel models [Pop Quiz]*

*Identify these Indian aircrafts & wind tunnel models [Pop Quiz]*



> Landed myself, what on first glance appears to be, a very interesting document. It had these photographs in them. These are some Aircrafts and wind tunnel models  built in India as part of programmes undertaken. Did not know about a few of these before today. Will take me some time to begin  reading this though - things planned beforehand.
> 
> Can anybody identify them?



*Read the full post....*

Also: *Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle [GSLV] F-06: the ill-fated launch*


----------



## slugger (Mar 16, 2011)

no one posts here any more 
*
Automatically backup hard disk data across multiple Dropbox accounts

Indian Army OT-62 TOPAS Armoured Troop Carrier [Photographs]

Machining Processes - Methods and Trends [Engineering Reading]
*


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2011)

slugger said:


> no one posts here any more



Yeah, true 

Nice tuts.


----------



## slugger (Mar 19, 2011)

*
Indian Navy Submarine [Wallpaper]

Indian Air Force Sukhoi Su-30 MKI wallpapers

Indian Missile Wallpapers

Indian Soldier March past wallpapers

Indian Navy MiG-29K aircraft wallpapers

Indian Navy Harrier Fighter aircraft Wallpaper

Indian Coast Guard Wallpapers

Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher [MBRL] BM-30 Smerch Wallpaper

Indian Air Force aircraft Wallpapers

Indian Army Armoured Carrier Vehicle Wallpapers

Indian Air Force Jaguar fighter aircraft wallpapers

India's Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher [MBRL] Pinaka wallpapers

Indian Army Wallpapers [miscellaneous]

India's Light Combat Aircraft [LCA] Tejas Wallpapers

India Air Force Helicopter wallpapers

Indian Navy Wallpapers

Indian Air Force's Sarang Helicopter Aerial demonstration team wallpaper

India's Main Battle Tank [MBT] Arjun Wallpaper

India's Main Battle Tank [MBT] T-90 Wallpapers

Indian Air Force's Surya Kiran Wallpapers

India's Tank-EX Wallpaper

India's Main Battle Tank [MBT] T-72 Wallpapers

India's Unmanned Aerial Vehicle wallpapers
*



Faun said:


> Yeah, true
> 
> Nice tuts.



thanks


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

^belated Republic Day?


----------



## slugger (Mar 19, 2011)

every day a Republic Day for me


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2012)

Some posts from my blog :

*Where does music come from?*

*Brief analysis of Pink Floyd's 'Time'*

*How I became a Metalhead.*

*Laziness, thou art an awful *****.*

*Hats off to Microsoft Dreamspark*


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty neat.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, one of my links is not working because the URL contains the word b17C|-|

and b17C|-| is censored.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey check out my blog,Please share it with everyone   
a2graphics


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 13, 2012)

hey pls see my blog and suggestions are welcomed
Gaurav Sing's Blog


----------



## mrintech (Apr 15, 2012)

5 MUST PLAY Brain Puzzle Games for Android and iOS [Part 1]



> If you are tired of playing Angry Birds on your Android Mobile/Tablet OR on your Apple Device (iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch), than in this post, let’s check out 5 Best Selling (Paid) and Awesome Brain Puzzle Games for your Android and iOS powered Mobile device.



Now Type in Hindi on iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad & Android!




> Looking for a FREE Application (App) which allows you to write/type in Hindi on your iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad) and Android powered Mobile Phone and Tablet Devices?



Backup whole Android Phone/Tablet to Dropbox, SugarSync etc.



> Do you want to Backup EVERYTHING i.e. Contacts, Photos, Music, Videos, Documents and ALL other installed Applications (Apps) in your Android powered Mobile Phone (Smartphone)/Tablet?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2012)

Make UNLIMITED FREE Calls to US & Canada based Phone Numbers



> If you have got Relatives, Friends OR Colleagues located in USA and Canada, then do you know you can call them completely FREE of cost either from India or from any other part of the world?
> 
> This doesn’t mean calling them on their computer using applications like Skype! You can directly make UNLIMITED FREE calls to their Mobile/Land Line Number without spending a single penny! Let’s check out how to do so?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

My blogger stats show that among the top traffic sources for my blog is a site named *www3.bestbxcleaner.com*. I am pretty sure that it is probably a spam site or something and I want to block it. Is there anyway to block traffic from such spammy sites?


----------



## bongourav (Jun 14, 2012)

How To Know If Something Is Wrong With You

and

How to capture excellent macro photos from your mobile camera


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My blogger stats show that among the top traffic sources for my blog is a site named *www3.bestbxcleaner.com*. I am pretty sure that it is probably a spam site or something and I want to block it. Is there anyway to block traffic from such spammy sites?



The site is being blocked by KIS:

*i.imgur.com/VqR3T.png


If the site is attacking your website in anyway (like BOT Traffic etc.), than contact your webhost ASAP. I don't think you can block incoming links/visitors, unless the referring website removes the link


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hey, one of my links is not working because the URL contains the word b17C|-|
> 
> and b17C|-| is censored.



 man.. use a URL shortener in that case! 

Anyway, nice to have one such thread! 

I have a movie blog, but also write some articles on technology. Here is one entry:

*My First Android*​


> A few days back I came across a commercial from Red Hat Linux and it put forth some true facts. “Facts”, unless proven otherwise!
> 
> "The telephone has too many shortcomings, to be seriously considered as a means of communication", "A rocket will never leave the Earth's atmosphere", and the most absurd one, "640k ought to be enough for anybody" as populated to be said by Bill Gates, were some of the predictions done in the last century. The beliefs that shattered to the ground in later years, spectacularly.
> 
> ...


Read the rest: Insights of the Stellar Mind: My First Android


----------



## bongourav (Jun 17, 2012)

Sony Smartwatch - An Android Wrist Watch To Supplement Your Phone ! 



> If you were ever fascinated by the idea of wearing a watch that could do much more than telling time, then this is for you. The Sony Smartwatch connects with your android phone so that you can stay updated with the outside world on the go.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys here is my blog !
TechBlazr
Please rate it and lemme know how to improve


----------

